# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  Κάποιες σκέψεις πριν την αποχώρηση.

## weird

Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση, είναι ότι μόνο δύο μέλη, κατάλαβαν ποιό ήταν το ακριβές νόημα του προβληματισμού μου. Ο κρίνο, λέγοντας \"Το οτι δεχθηκες τετοιες επιθεσεις (για μενα ειναι επιθεση με ανταγωνιστικους ορους)
η το οτι υπαρχει η ανοικτη πλατφορμα για αυτο?\"
Και η φύση, λέγοντας \" Αυτό είναι που ξεδοντιάζει και την έννοια της συχνά επικαλούμενης από τον Νίκο ή άλλα μέλη, «αυτορρύθμισης» και την κάνει απλά ένα καλό ανέκδοτο.\"
Αυτό δηλ που διευκρινίζω στις τελευταίες μου γραμμούλες. \" Νίκο μου, αυτό όλο δεν το γράφω γιατί πήρα προσωπικά τις επιθέσεις του Πετραν, αλλά γιατί θα ήθελα κυρίως να καταθέσω αυτά που θεωρώ κακώς κείμενα και αν θέλεις, την γνώμη σου πάνω σε αυτά.
εξάλλου, αυτές οι συμπεριφορές γίνονται και προς άλλα μέλη και μάλιστα όταν ζητάνε βοήθεια.\".
Λέει ο Κηπ, η κάθε ανασφάλεια πληρώνεται. Εγώ όμως εδώ μέσα βλέπω το αντίθετο. Η κάθε ανασφάλεια, δικαιώνεται, μέσα από ένα πλέγμα καβγάδων, όπου, σύμφωνα με τον νόμο της επιβολής, \"κερδίζει\" ο πιο ισχυρός σε ψυχραιμία πρωτίστως, όχι απλά σε επιχειρήματα. Μιλάμε φυσικά για \"νίκες\" θλιβερές. 
Η ρεμ χρησιμοποίησε μια εύστοχη λέξη \" αγανάκτηση\". Αγανάκτηση που εκκινεί από το δικό μου θέμα του χλευασμού, και αγγίζει και άλλα μέλη που έχουν δεχθεί παρόμοιες επιθέσεις - σχόλια. 
Θα αναρωτηθεί κανείς, μα καλά, εδώ πόσα και πόσα γίνονται, βρισίδια, ειρωνίες, καβγάδες, και εσύ τώρα κάθεσαι και ασχολείσαι με την σεξιστική αιχμηρότητα μιας σάτιρας? Με μια ειρωνεία που δεν ήταν και απροκάλυπτη εν πάσει περιπτώσει. 
Δεν ασχολούμαι με τον πετράν, ασχολούμαι με αυτό το πράγμα, που λέγεται διαχείριση και την φιλοσοφία που το διέπει. Έχω ασχοληθεί και άλλες φορές με το ίδιο θέμα, στην περίπτωση της Πανικούλας και του Πάνου12345. Αυτό που έλεγα και ξαναέλεγα ήταν η απαίτηση για μεγαλύτερη παρέμβαση από μεριάς Νίκου. Στην περίπτωση της Πανικούλας τα έβαλα με την επίθεση της Ρεμ που θεώρησα το λιγότερο άστοχη και στο θέμα του πάνου, θεώρησα πως για το δικό του καλό, με βάση τις ομαδικές επιθέσεις που όχι απρόκλητα δεχόταν, θα έπρεπε να εφαρμοστεί η διαγραφή. Ασχολήθηκα με το θέμα της διαχείρισης όταν ένα μέλος ήθελε να σβήσει μνμ και δεν του επιτρεπόταν, όπου έγινα τόσο έξαλλη, ώστε έφτασα στο σημείο να πω τον Κρίνο ηλίθιο... ( σορυ). Τότε έκατσα και άλλαξα μαζί με μια φίλη μου δικηγόρο τους όρους διαγραφής μνμτων και με μεγάλη μου χαρά έγιναν δεκτά τα όσα προσθέσαμε από τον Νίκο. Ασχολήθηκα με το θέμα της διαχείρισης, όταν ο Πετράν αποθάρρυνε μέλος σε σχέση με την μη γνωσιακή θεραπεία του, μιλώντας από το βάθρο του ειδικού. Επειδή ήξερα ότι το θέμα αυτό είχε ανάψει και παλιότερα φωτιές, ήταν και εκεί που ξεσάλωσα ουρλιάζοντας σχεδόν ότι θα πρέπει να προσέχουνε τι λένε οι ειδικοί εδώ μέσα ειδικά σε σχέση με τις προσεγγίσεις, η κόντρα πήγε επί του προσωπικού με τον πετράν. Για άλλη μια φορά δήλωνα απογοητευμένη με την διαχείριση και την πλήρη απουσία της. Εξαγριώθηκα πολλές φορές σε σχέση με μέλη που δεν ελάμβαναν υπόψη οτι αυτός που ανοίγεται δεν είναι στην ίδια θέση με αυτόν που συμβουλεύει. Όλες οι φορές που \"τα έβαλα\" με την διαχείριση, με άγγιζαν άλλο λιγότερο, και άλλο περισσότερο προσωπικά. Μπορεί για πολλούς αυτές οι αφορμές να μην ήταν επαρκείς για να ξεσηκωθώ. Για εμένα, ήταν, ενώ άλλες, που κάποιοι άλλοι μπορεί να θεωρήσουν ως σημαντικότερες, για εμένα δεν ήταν. Λειτουργώ με βάση το υποκειμενικό μου κριτήριο. 

Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, η υποκειμενικά βιωμένη αγανάκτησή μου, ξεκίνησε πριν από το συμβάν, όταν έβλεπα το μέλος αυτό να επιδίδεται σε \"περιοδείες χλεύης\" σύμφωνα με την έκφραση άλλου μέλους που δεν θέλω να αναφέρω.
Ω ναι, μυστήριο πράγμα, ευτυχώς υπάρχουν και άλλοι άνθρωποι εδώ μέσα που συμμερίζονται ανάλογη ευαισθησία απέναντι στην άκαιρη και άστοχη ειρωνεία, χωρίς να την ταυτίζουν με την ευθιξία. 
Ξαναλέω, δεν έχω κάτι με τον πετράν και τον κάθε πετραν αν και φυσικά μπορώ να νευριάσω στιγμιαία μαζί του, ακόμα και να βγω από τα ρούχα μου, όπως και έγινε.. Εχω πρόβλημα με το τι συμπεριφορές επιτρέπει η διαχείριση του φόρουμ να υπάρχουν εδώ μέσα. Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει, μα καλά, γιατί θίγεις μόνο τις συμπεριφορές του τάδε και όχι του δείνα?
Σίγουρα όχι επίτηδες. Θυμάμαι, κάποτε έκανα ένα ολόκληρο θρεντ για μια συμπεριφορά του Κρίνου που δεν μου είχε αρέσει. Αυτός είναι ο τρόπος μου, να δείχνω δημόσια στην διαχείριση, τι παραλείπει να κοιτά κατά την ενεργό απουσία της. Φυσικά και δεν είμαι παντογνώστης ούτε έχω την καθαρότερη όραση κάθε φορά. Κάνω ότι καλύτερο μπορώ, κάθε φορά όμως και αναλόγως του τι έχω προλάβει να διαβάσω. 
Για μένα οι κατηγορίες των μελών είναι δύο. Αυτοί που μπαίνουν για να πάρουν και να δώσουν υποστήριξη και αυτοέκφραση και οι λοιποί, που μπαίνουν για να χαλαρώσουν, να κάνουν χαβαλέ, να βρουν ένα νόημα στην ζωή τους ή να ενισχύσουν την εικονική τους περσόνα κ.α. 
Η διαχείριση. Αυτό είναι το μελανό σημείο που με καίει. Γιατί δίνομαι στο φόρουμ αυτό. Νιώθω ένα δέσιμο με τους ανθρώπους του, και με τα όσα έχω περάσει και καταθέσει εδω. Και είναι πολλά. Οπότε, δεν μπορώ να είμαι μέλος του, έχοντας μια τελείως διαφορετική άποψη για το τι θα πει \"φόρουμ υποστήριξης\". 
Βασικά, στις μέρες μας δεν νοείται φόρουμ χωρίς διαχειριστή και κανόνες, έστω στοιχειώδεις. Σε ένα φόρουμ για στίχους να πας, με το που παρεκτρέπεται κάποιος, παρεμβαίνει η διαχείριση. Εδώ πέρα, υπάρχουν οι κανόνες, αλλά η εφαρμογή τους επαφίεται στην καλή θέληση του εκάστοτε μέλους. Μακάρι να μην παρενέβαινε κάθε φορά η διαχείριση, αλλά να είχε έστω μια πιο ενεργό και δραστήρια παρουσία. 
Λένε οι όροι:
ΕΝΟΤΗΤΑ \'Β\'

Στην κοινότητα υποστήριξης του e-psychology.gr απαγορεύονται τα κάτωθι:
Β2. Ανάρτηση, δημοσίευση, αποστολή, μεταφορά περιεχομένου που είναι παραπλανητικό, απειλητικό, προσβλητικό, επιζήμιο, δυσφημιστικό, χυδαίο, βίαιο, υβριστικό, ρατσιστικό ή άλλως αποδοκιμαστέο, παραβιάζει την προσωπικότητα, προκαλεί συναισθήματα μίσους κλπ.

Φυσικά και όλα αυτά, φαίνονται κωμικά, σχεδόν αστεία για πολλούς εδώ. Και όμως, όλα αυτά, κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, αποτελούν μορφές κακοποίησης. Του καθενός τα εσωτερικά όρια, βρίσκονται σε σημεία διαφορετικά, και ευτυχώς. 
Όπως το αντιλαμβάνομαι μάλιστα, το πότε παραβιάζεται η προσωπικότητα κάποιου, πότε κάτι είναι χυδαίο ή επιζήμιο ή προσβλητικό, εξαρτάται από το πώς το νιώθει εκείνος και όχι το μέλος που πράττει την συμπεριφορά αυτή. Οπότε, ΥΠΟΤΙΘΕΤΑΙ, κάθε μέλος, όταν πει στοπ φίλε, με παραβιάζεις, το άλλο μέλος, οφείλει να σταματά. 
Τι θα πει απαγορεύεται? ότι η διαχείριση θα φροντίσει να λάβει μέτρα. ( υπόδειξη ή μπαν)
Απεναντίας, τι χλευασμούς, τι καβγάδες επιπέδου πατώματος, τι επιθέσεις ρατσιστικές - υβριστικές κι αν δεν έχουνε δει τα ματάκια μας. Και κάτι που εμένα προσωπικά με κάνει έξω φρενών, την ειρωνεία της λυρικότητας.
Εδώ μέσα, που παλιά ήμαστε μια \"αγαπημένη οικογένεια\" και έγραφε ο καθένας ότι ήθελε και όπως το ήθελε.....που όλα χωρούσαν και όλοι χωρούσαν χωρίς να δίνεις μάχες επιβολής ή αδράνειας, για να κερδίσεις την ησυχία σου.
Αυτή η έρμη η λυρικότητα, ζούμε στην εποχή του θανάτου της και του άγριου ξεπεσμού της.. άραγε, ούτε μέσα σε ένα φόρουμ δεν μπορεί να ανθίσει, γιατί, η ευαισθησία μερικών, είναι πολύ βαριά ή επικίνδυνη για την απάθεια και την ειρωνεία άλλων.. Είδα επιθέσεις και σε ένα αγαπητό μέλος, έμαθα και από άλλο μέλος ότι ενοχλήθηκε, τα άκουσα και από τρίτους. Ε μετά τα ένιωσα και στο πετσί μου. Με τον παιδαριώδη ξεπεσμό του πετράν, στο να ανακυκλώνει τις σεξουαλικές του ορέξεις μέσα από \"αθώες\" σατιρούλες. 
Αυτά είναι ψιλά γράμματα για ορισμένους, για άλλους όμως όχι.
Και αυτό είναι το θέμα με τον σεβασμό. Σέβομαι τον άλλο, βάσει των ορίων του και όχι των δικών μου.
Για να μην πάμε στο τι έχουν ακούσει και άλλα μέλη κατά καιρούς. Άσχημα πράγματα, μειωτικά. 
Πού θα πάει η βαλίτσα της αυτορρύθμισης? Αναρωτιέμαι..
Μπορούμε να μιλούμε για ελευθερία, μέσα σε καθεστώς αναρχίας?
Και πόσο στέκει θεωρητικά αυτό το πρόχειρα φτιαγμένο οικοδόμημα της αυτορρύθμισης, όπως αποκαλείται, Νίκο?
Καλύτερα οι συγκρούσεις να διευθετηθούν από τα ίδια τα μέλη, διότι δεν θέλεις να \"φιμώσεις\" κανέναν, ούτε να γίνεις προστάτης του. 
Μάλιστα. Κάπου εκεί, μου ήρθε η περίφημη ατάκα ότι εδώ δεν είναι φόρουμ υποστήριξης αλλά αυτοάμυνας. 
Άλλα επιχειρήματα που ενισχύουν την αυτοδιαχείριση, είναι ότι έτσι προετοιμάζεται κανείς για την κοινωνία, εκεί έξω... έτσι το φόρουμ δεν τον \"νταντεύει\" με το να θέτει στοιχειώδεις κανόνες σεβασμού των μελών μεταξύ τους. Χάνεται ο ζωντανός και αυθόρμητος παλμός του φόρουμ έτσι. 
Είναι το λιγότερο άτοπο να συγκρίνουμε την κοινωνία εκεί έξω με το εδω μέσα και θεωρούμε το δεύτερο, προσομοίωση του πρώτου. Εκεί κατέληξα μετά από κάποια σκέψη. 
Εκεί έξω, υπάρχουν νόμοι. Εκεί έξω, ο καθένας συμπεριφέρεται πιο συγκρατημένα και πολλοί ψευτόμαγκες εδώ μέσα δεν βγάζουν κιχ, εκεί έξω. Εκεί έξω, αν δεν σου αρέσει η στάση του άλλου, σηκώνεσαι και φεύγεις. Εδώ μέσα, αγνοείς ή επιτίθεσαι / αμύνεσαι γιατί το εικονικό μέρος είναι κοινό για όλους. Τον τρώς στην μάπα όποια στιγμή θέλει να πεταχτεί, μπορεί να σου την πει οποιαδήποτε στιγμή είσαι οnline, μπορεί να γράψει στο θέμα σου και να γίνει μπάχαλο. Αναγκάζεσαι να ανέχεσαι ή να αποκρούσεις άτομα, με τα οποία δεν θα επέλεγες ούτε καλημέρα να πεις εκεί έξω. 
Εκεί έξω, υπάρχει η έννοια του φυσικού ( οχι εικονικού) χώρου. Έτσι, η οριοθέτηση του χώρου δίνει και μια έννοια δυσκολίας και απόστασης. Δεν μπορεί ο άλλος να σε βρίσει όποτε κάθεσαι στον καναπέ σου ή σε μαγαζί με κόσμο. Εδώ μπορεί να το κάνει, όποτε μπαίνεις στο φόρουμ και πλήρως δημόσια, χωρίς κανέναν αντίκτυπο.
Εκεί έξω, δεν μπορείς να δεις χλευασμό ανθρώπου που εξομολογείται πρόβλημα, ενώπιον όλων ή ομαδικές επιθέσεις, εδώ μέσα, μπορείς. 

Εδώ μέσα, η ελευθερία ( φυσικών) ορίων, κάλλιστα και αποδεδειγμένα οδηγεί στην ασυδοσία. Απωθημένα βγαίνουν, όλα είναι τόσο απλά. Πατήματα μερικών πλήκτρων. Τίποτα άλλο και κανένας φόβος. Ένα μέλος εύστοχα το αποκάλεσε, ανάγκη να σπάσουμε πλάκα μέσα από την οθόνη μας. 
Από την άλλη, τι ανέκδοτο μου φαίνεται. Άσε τον άλλο, να ψηθεί, γιατί τα ίδια θα αντιμετωπίσει και εκεί έξω... Πολύ βολικό για να είναι αληθινό, πιστεύω. 
Εδώ μέσα μπαίνει κάποιος βλέποντας γραμμένο ένα \"υποστήριξη\" και ορισμένους όρους στοιχειώδους επικοινωνίας. Εκεί έξω, είναι άλλο. Έχει άλλους κανόνες. Ας μην συγκρίνουμε τα ανόμοια. 
Αυτά είναι λίγα μόνο που μπορώ να αναφέρω.
Δεν γίνομαι άλλο θεατής σε αυτό το έργο και δεν μπορώ να προσφέρω την παρουσία και την βοήθειά μου, σε έναν χώρο που με δυσαρεστεί να βλέπω τα τεκταινόμενα και που διαφωνώ ριζικά με αυτή τη φιλοσοφία της αυτορρύθμισης. 
Γιατί, όταν υπάρχει έλλειψη κανόνων, η ελευθερία του ενός, δεν σταματά ποτέ πάνω στην ελευθερία του άλλου, παρά μόνο με προσπάθεια. Τίποτα δεν είναι σίγουρο, ούτε αποκρυσταλλωμένο. 
Η αναρχία γίνεται ο κανόνας.
Η εξίσωση, γίνεται προς τα κάτω και ο ισχυρότερος, όχι σε αξίες αλλά σε κοκορομαχίες, επιβάλλεται στον άλλο. 
Ακόμα και να υπήρχαν οι στοιχειώδεις κανόνες Νίκο, πάλι θα \"ψηνότανε\" το μέλος. Ξέρεις πώς? Μέσω της υγειούς αλληλεπίδρασης, της ανταλλαγής απόψεων, της αντοχής του στην καλοπροαίρετη κριτική.
Χωρίς όλα αυτά τα αίσχη που βλέπουμε σήμερα στην φορουμική \"κοινωνία\", απο το πιο μικρό, μέχρι το πιο μεγάλο. Ακόμα και αυτά που παρέλειψα ίσως να δω. 
Εν τέλει, αναρωτιέμαι, μήπως όλο αυτό, το φόρτωμα όλης της ευθύνης στο μέλος για να τα βγάλει πέρα με λογής λογής συμπεριφορές που το ερεθίζουν, είναι μια υπεκφυγή άλλων από τις στοιχειώδεις ευθύνες τους? Ο καθένας ωστόσο, ορίζει διαφορετικά το στοιχειώδες. 
Η μήπως είναι κάτι σαν πείραμα, για εκείνο το 1% της πιθανότητας, που η αυτορρύθμιση, μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε \"συμφωνία\"?
Δεν μπορώ να μην αναφέρω και αυτά τα ενδεχόμενα.

Ευχαριστώ, μα δεν θα πάρω. 
Πήρα πολλά από το φόρουμ. Και δεν θα ξεχάσω. Να αποχαιρετήσω όλους.
Ξανά... όλες εκείνες τις ψυχές, με τις οποίες, συναντηθήκαμε και φωτίσαμε, έστω για λίγο τα σκοτάδια μας παρέα, επικοινωνήσαμε, μοιραστήκαμε.
Έδωσα και πήρα πολλά.
Και δεν το παίρνω πίσω Νίκο, εκείνο που σου είπα. Κάποτε, σε ευχαρίστησα που άνοιξες αυτό το φόρουμ. Και ακόμα, είμαι ευγνώμων, παρά που διαφωνώ ριζικά μαζί σου στην πολιτική που κρίνεις καλύτερη να ακολουθήσεις. 

οπότε και αποχωρώ.
Είπα και αλλού, εύχομαι σε όλους το καλύτερο.

----------


## katerinaki

Νομιζω οτι δεν εχεις το δικαιωμα να αποχωρησεις γιατι εχεις την ικανοτητα να απαλυνεις κ να κατανοεις τον πονο που πολλοι βγαζουν σ αυτο το φορουμ!Γιατι ασχολεισαι με την αρενα της διανοητικοποιησης και ξεχνας την ποιηση σου?
Η προσωπικοτητα σου θιχτηκε κ θυμωσε κ αντεδρασε!Μην ασχολεισαι πολυ μαζι της μη της δινεις πεδιο να θεριεψει,συνεχισε να γραφεις στο φορουμ οποτε μπορεις γιατι προσφερεις κ αυτο ειναι το πιο σημαντικο κ για σενα κ για το forum!

----------


## Φούλα

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Θα αναρωτηθεί κανείς, μα καλά, εδώ πόσα και πόσα γίνονται, βρισίδια, ειρωνίες, καβγάδες, και εσύ τώρα κάθεσαι και ασχολείσαι με την σεξιστική αιχμηρότητα μιας σάτιρας? Με μια ειρωνεία που δεν ήταν και απροκάλυπτη εν πάσει περιπτώσει. 
> Δεν ασχολούμαι με τον πετράν, ασχολούμαι με αυτό το πράγμα, που λέγεται διαχείριση και την φιλοσοφία που το διέπει. Έχω ασχοληθεί και άλλες φορές με το ίδιο θέμα, στην περίπτωση της Πανικούλας και του Πάνου12345. Αυτό που έλεγα και ξαναέλεγα ήταν η απαίτηση για μεγαλύτερη παρέμβαση από μεριάς Νίκου. 
> 
> Ξαναλέω, δεν έχω κάτι με τον πετράν και τον κάθε πετραν αν και φυσικά μπορώ να νευριάσω στιγμιαία μαζί του, ακόμα και να βγω από τα ρούχα μου, όπως και έγινε.. Εχω πρόβλημα με το τι συμπεριφορές επιτρέπει η διαχείριση του φόρουμ να υπάρχουν εδώ μέσα.
> 
> Βασικά, στις μέρες μας δεν νοείται φόρουμ χωρίς διαχειριστή και κανόνες
> Λένε οι όροι:
> ΕΝΟΤΗΤΑ \'Β\'
> ...


 Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα weird. Είναι πραγματικά απαράδεκτο να μην παρεμβαίνει η διαχείριση αμέσως σε τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα! Έχω στενοχωρηθεί διαβάζοντας όλα αυτά και έχω απογοητευτεί απο τους διαχειριστές που είναι πραγματικά ανύπαρκτη! Φόρουμ ψυχολογίας χωρίς παρέμβαση των διαχειριστών εκεί που πρέπει, για μένα δεν είναι απλά φόρουμ ψυχολογίας. Είναι λυπητερό πολύ, να μην μπορούμε να νιώθουμε ελεύθεροι να μην μπορούμε να εκφραζόμαστε μέσα απο την ψυχούλα μας και να μην νιώθουμε την απαιτούμενη ασφάλεια απο τους διαχειριστές σε φόρουμ ψυχολογίας!

Και τους όρους που γράφει για το τι απαγορεύονται... τι να πω... είναι για γέλια και για κλάματα! Γιατί καλά τα γράφουνε. Τι κάνουνε είναι το θέμα!

Weird, σε καταλαβαίνω και σε νιώθω που θέλεις να αποχωρήσεις απο την μία αλλά απο την άλλη, δεν ξέρω... έχεις δεθεί εδω με τόσα άτομα όπως λες και θα είναι πραγματικά κρίμα εαν τελικά αποχωρήσεις!

Εγώ ελπίζω ότι μετά την παρέμβασή σου με το θέμα που άνοιξες weird, να ταρακουνηθούνε οι διαχειριστές επιτέλους έστω και τώρα για να αρχίσουμε να νιώθουμε όλοι μας εδω άνετα, απλά οι εαυτοί μας βοηθόντας και στηρίζοντας ο ένας των άλλων!

----------


## keep_walking

Υπερβολη κατα τη γνωμη μου το μια αδυναμια του αλλου να το εκλαβεις ως αιτιο για αποχωρηση δικη σου.
Σαφως και εχεις δικιο.
Αλλα ως εκει.

Απο κει και περα οσο για τον κρινο....με το ζορι συγκρατιεμαι να μη ξερασω για να λεμε το πως εχουν τα πραγματα.
Αν πιστευεις οτι αυτοι καταλαβαινουν....τι να πω οπως νομιζεις.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση, είναι ότι μόνο δύο μέλη, κατάλαβαν ποιό ήταν το ακριβές νόημα του προβληματισμού μου. Ο κρίνο, λέγοντας \"Το οτι δεχθηκες τετοιες επιθεσεις (για μενα ειναι επιθεση με ανταγωνιστικους ορους)
> η το οτι υπαρχει η ανοικτη πλατφορμα για αυτο?\"
> Και η φύση, λέγοντας \" Αυτό είναι που ξεδοντιάζει και την έννοια της συχνά επικαλούμενης από τον Νίκο ή άλλα μέλη, «αυτορρύθμισης» και την κάνει απλά ένα καλό ανέκδοτο.\"




Καλημερα,
καταρχην χαιρομαι που δεν παιρνεις μια μεμονωμενη φαση και απο κει να κινηθεις.
Φαινεται οτι καποια πραγματα λειτουργησαν συσσωρευτικα.

Τωρα για αυτα που γραφεις παραπανω,
θα σου πω αυτο που εχω ξαναπει αρκετες φορες,

ΚΛΑΣΙΚΑ ΕΙΚΟΝΟΓΡΑΦΗΜΕΝΑ!!!

Ειναι πια παρα πολυ κλασικη ιστορια,
οταν καποιος δεχεται επιθεσεις να παρεμβαινουν κατα αυτων, εγω και η νατουρ.
Μιλαω βεβαια για ευθειες τοποθετησεις χωρις να μασαμε τα λογια μας και να μην παμε να κρυφτουμε πισω απο τις λεξεις.

Τελευταια η ρειν,
το εκανε και αποψη, οτι πασχω και απο συνδρομο υποστηρικτηκης βοηθειας αδυνατων....
Οταν το γελειο δεν εχει αποψη, αυτο θα την φτιαξει και με το στανιο....
Καλως η οχι, ετσι εμαθα στη ζωη μου μαλιστα απο νωρις.


Για το οτι ο χωρος αυτος σε ξερναει στην ουσια.....
Θα σου πω οτι ετσι πανω κατω ειχα νιωσει και εγω περυσι,
οταν ειχα φτασει σε σημειο που να μην με χωραει το φορουμ.
Το να γινονται εδω μεσα επιθεσεις και αυτο να περναει την οποια τυπου νομιμοποιηση, με ειχε κανει εξω φρενων.
Ο πανος 12345 δεχθηκε μια επιθεση και απο την αρχη ηταν για λιθοβολισμο.
Σημερα δεχεσαι εσυ τις πετρες, αυριο αλλος και παει λεγοντας....


Καταννοω την σταση σου οπως λες οτι αυτο το πακετο δεν το αντεχεις. Εχω νιωσει και εγω καποτε ετσι.
Αλλα εγω ξερεις ειμαι αρκετα πιο σκληροπετσος.
Σου ειπα να γινεις πιο μπητς..... δεν το εκανα για πλακα.
Αν καποιος με ενοχλουσε η σατιρα του με την εννοια οτι θα με υποτιμουσε δεν θα ειχα και πολλα να κανω.
Σαφως και δεν θα εμπλεκα καμια διαχειρηση, εγω λειτουργω αλλιως.
Θα τον εκανα ομως να νιωσει στο πετσι του να διαπιστωσει το μεγαλο λαθος του.
Η κοινωνια weird, ειναι αδυσωπητη και αν δειξεις ανοχη, θα σε τσακισει πριν ακομα το καταλαβεις. Για αυτο χρειαζεται να εχεις εφεδρεια ενα εξισου αδυσωπητο χαρακτηρα για να μπορεσεις να αμυνθεις.
Και προσωπικα εγω ετσι επιβιωνω, αν θες αυτο ακουγεται ασχημο αλλα δεν γινεται και αλλιως.



Στην πορεια σου εδω μεσα,
κριτικαρωντας την σταση σου με το πετραν,
κρινω λαθος το οτι οταν (στην αρχη) εγινε το πρωτο συμβαν και ενοχληθηκες κρατησες μια ηπια σταση και προσπαθησες με ευγενιες να βαλεις ορια.
Ζητας απο το νικο να βαζει αυτα τα ορια.
Σε καταλαβαινω αλλα παραλληλα σου λεω οτι πρεπει να οριοθετεισαι ΚΑΙ εσυ καθαρα και ξαστερα, ακομα και αν αυτο βγαλει ενα επιθετικο προφιλ που δεν θες.

Ψαχνωντας λιγο πιο βαθεια αν θες,
ο Χ πετραν βρηκε γονιμο εδαφος για να κανει το χιουμορ του επειδη γνωριζε το προφιλ σου αλλα και τις αντιδρασεις σου.
Νομιζω καταλαβαινεις οτι αμα ειχες επισης ενα ακομα προφιλ λιγο διαφορετικο και εκει που επρεπε να βαλεις τα πραγματα στην θεση τους το εκανες, ισως ολη αυτη η υποθεση να μην ειχε γινει.

Τα ισως δεν εχουθν σχεση με την ιστορια μας.
Εχουν σχεση με εσενα αυστηρα και μονο,
και μπαινουν με μοναδικο σκοπο οτι ισως χρειαζεται να αναθεωρησεις καποια πραγματα μεσα σου.
Θελω να πω οτι το φορουμ δεν ειναι ενα γαλαξιακο κυτταρο που δεν το βρισκεις εξω, εκει που ζεις.
Αρα οι αμυνες σου πρεπει να υπαρχουν ειτε εισαι σε φορουμ, ειτε στο ψιλικατζιδικο της γειτονιας σου.
Να εισαι ευαισθητη γιατι αυτο εισαι αλλα να εισαι και δικαια σκληρη χωρις ελεος εκει που πρεπει.





Αυτα ειχα να πω,
και κατα τα αλλα, σου ευχομαι αν το φορουμ κρινεις οτι μπορει να σε εμπεριεχει καποια στιγμη στο μελλον, με το καλο να επανελθεις.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> Απο κει και περα οσο για τον κρινο....με το ζορι συγκρατιεμαι να μη ξερασω για να λεμε το πως εχουν τα πραγματα.
> Αν πιστευεις οτι αυτοι καταλαβαινουν....τι να πω οπως νομιζεις.



ακουσε μαλακιστηρι,
οταν θα μου απευθυνεσαι θα μετρας τα λογια σου.
Ετσι νομιζει η καθε weird και επειδη δεν σου καθεται εσενα δεν θα σου δωσουμε λογαριασμο για αυτο.

Η κατινια σου εχει αρχισει να γινεται ενα με το πετσι σου,
και για αυτο αδυνατεις να καταλαβεις οτιδηποτε.
Εισαι χαμενη υποθεση, αλλα αυτο αφορα το τομαρι σου και μονο και σε αυτο δεν θα σε σωσει ουτε 10 κουβαδες χαπια.


Τραβα ξερασε στην παρεα σου, που αυτοι τα ξερατα σου τα εκλαμβανουν ως ροδοσταμο.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Δεν εχεις να πας πουθενα.
Θα συνεχίσεις στο τεμπο σου!Εγω ΑΠΟΛΑΜΒΑΝΩ να σε διαβάζω.Ο Πετραν οχι.Ε και?

Θέλω να σου πω κατι που πιστευω οτι ειναι πολύ σημαντικο.
Αν αυτη η κουβεντα ειχε γινει face to face θα ειχε αλλη εξελιξη.Το πιστευεις κι εσυ?
ΛΕΙΠΕΙ η πραγματική επαφη στις λεξεις και αυτη ειναι που κανει ουσιαστική την επικοινωνια.
Αν έβλεπες τις εκφράσεις του άλλου,αν εβλεπε και εκεινος τις δικές σου, ειμαι ΣΙΓΟΥΡΗ οτι θα ειχε πάρει αλλη τροπή η συζήτηση...καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοω ετσι δεν ειναι?

Επισης δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι λαθος που δεν τσιτωσες τον Πετραν με την πρωτη αφορμή..δηλαδη πρεπει να ειμαστε γκραουρ εδω μεσα?Μόλις ακουσουμε κατι που μας χαλάει,επιθεσηηηηη..δεν νομιζω.Ουτε το βρίσκω αυτο υποκρισία.
Αυτο που εμένα με βοηθάει ειναι η αποσταση..δεν πάω πολυ κοντά στη φωτιά και αυτο δεν ειναι δειλία ειναι αυτοπροστασία..
Μη τολμησεις και αποχωρησεις.. :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## keep_walking

> ακουσε μαλακιστηρι,
> οταν θα μου απευθυνεσαι θα μετρας τα λογια σου.
> Ετσι νομιζει η καθε weird και επειδη δεν σου καθεται εσενα δεν θα σου δωσουμε λογαριασμο για αυτο.
> 
> Η κατινια σου εχει αρχισει να γινεται ενα με το πετσι σου,
> και για αυτο αδυνατεις να καταλαβεις οτιδηποτε.
> Εισαι χαμενη υποθεση, αλλα αυτο αφορα το τομαρι σου και μονο και σε αυτο δεν θα σε σωσει ουτε 10 κουβαδες χαπια.
> 
> 
> Τραβα ξερασε στην παρεα σου, που αυτοι τα ξερατα σου τα εκλαμβανουν ως ροδοσταμο.


[/quote] Ετσι νομιζει η καθε weird και επειδη δεν σου καθεται εσενα δεν θα σου δωσουμε λογαριασμο για αυτο [/quote]

Ανακατευομαι επικινδυνως και εισαι επικινδυνος για αυτο το φορουμ.
Αυτο που χρειαζεσαι ενα μπαν περισσοτερο απο οποιονδηποτε αλλο πατησε ποτε το ποδι του εδω.

Ειναι ο πλεον ανεκτικος τοπος αλλα ολα εχουν και τα ορια τους.
Εγω θα ξερασω για την παρτη μου αλλα εσυ ξερνας πανω σε ολους ολα τα απειρα κομπλεξ σου , εκτος αν σε βολευει διαφορετικα.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> Απο κει και περα οσο για τον κρινο....με το ζορι συγκρατιεμαι να μη ξερασω για να λεμε το πως εχουν τα πραγματα.
> Αν πιστευεις οτι αυτοι καταλαβαινουν....τι να πω οπως νομιζεις.
> ...


weird

για αυτη την κακοποιηση, που ειναι πραγματικη κακοποιηση ,και εχει επαναληφθει με παρομοιο τροπο, απο το ιδιο μελος, κατα του κιπ και παλι, με αφορμη την προσωπικη εμπαθεια του μελους κρινο,το οποιο αποκαλεις καλο σου και δεν ειδα καπου να προτεινεις να επιληφθει της περιπτωσης του η διαχειριση οπως ζητας για τα 2 σατυρικα κειμενα του πετραν, εχεις καποια αποψη η νοιωθεις να μη σε αφορα?
νοιωθεις την διαθεση να γραψεις γιαυτο ενα εισαγωγικο σημειωμα 5 σελιδων με τιτλο κακοποιηση?

νατουρε
αφορα κι εσενα η ερωτηση, που δεν κλεινεις τα ματια και τα αυτια στην κΑΚΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΚΑΝΕΝΟς και δεν κλαψουριζεις ποτε μονο οταν πειραξουν μια τριχα απ το τομαρι σου.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> 
> 
> 
> Αν αυτη η κουβεντα ειχε γινει face to face θα ειχε αλλη εξελιξη.Το πιστευεις κι εσυ?
> ΛΕΙΠΕΙ η πραγματική επαφη στις λεξεις και αυτη ειναι που κανει ουσιαστική την επικοινωνια.
> Αν έβλεπες τις εκφράσεις του άλλου,αν εβλεπε και εκεινος τις δικές σου, ειμαι ΣΙΓΟΥΡΗ οτι θα ειχε πάρει αλλη τροπή η συζήτηση...καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοω ετσι δεν ειναι?



αυτο ειναι πολυ σωστο που λες και το εχω πει 1000 φορες.
Εχω διαπιστωσει πολλες φορες,
οτι παρεξηγησεις υφους και στυλ μεσω του γραπτου λογου ηταν ακριβως για αυτο το λογο....
Αν τυχει και κατσεις και πιεις ενα διωρο καφε πχ,
ολα παιρνουν αλλη τροπη.
Βλεπεις εκφρασεις, βλεπεις πολλα πραγματα....


Αλλα αυτα ειναι τα προβληματα της εικονικης πραγματικοτητας.
Και τι μπορει να γινει στη πραξη δηλαδη?
Οταν ενα μελος εδω μεσα εχει τετοιο θεμα,
να κανονιζεται μπαρμπεκιου?


Παλιοτερα γινοντουσαν συναντησεις καθε διμηνο η τριμηνο,
ειχαμε βρεθει καμποσα ατομα, και εκει δεν ειχαμε τετοια προβληματα.


Η θεση μου οπως την ειχα γραψει και στο θεμα,
ηταν αν ειναι δυνατο να παραμεινουν ως εχουν και να βρουν ενα μορατοριουμ συμβιωσης και αλληλοσεβασμου.
Φαινεται οτι τιποτα απο αυτα δεν μπορει να υπαρξει....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ειπες κατι?

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :Big Grin:  ωραια θα ηταν..αλλα πολυ φοβάμαι οτι θα επρεπε να γινοταν σε πριβε χωρο.
αυτο που εννοω ειναι οτι ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να ειμαστε τοσο απολυτοι για αυτο που μας προκαλεί μια συζητηση στο φόρουμ.
αν καναμε μια προσπαθεια να την προσαρμοσουμε σε πραγματικά δεδομενα θα ειχαμε αλλα συμπερασματα..
Οποτε ας μη ξεχηλώνουμε ,ας μη φτανουμε στα ακρα..δεν εχουμε ολα τα δεδομενα για να αρπαχτουμε.
Εδω ειμαστε ΜΟΝΟ για να ΒΟΗΘΗΣΟΥΜΕ με λεξεις να συμπαρασταθούμε..τιποτα αλλο.

----------


## Ακροβατης

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> Απο κει και περα οσο για τον κρινο....με το ζορι συγκρατιεμαι να μη ξερασω για να λεμε το πως εχουν τα πραγματα.
> Αν πιστευεις οτι αυτοι καταλαβαινουν....τι να πω οπως νομιζεις.
> ...



ελεος ρε κρινο.ολα τα πραγματα εχουν και τα ορια τους.ειλικρινα φοβαμαι εναν ανθρωπο που περνει μια αρρωστημενη ευχαριστηση υποβιβαζοντας και βριζοντας ανθρωπους που τολμουν να σου αντιμιλησουν.
για μελος της ΣΣ θα σουν ο πιο καταλληλος για ενα φορουμ ψυχολογιας ομως οχι.δεν με νοιαζει η κοντρα σου με τον κιπ,δεν μπορω ομως να βλεπω να μιλας με αυτο τον αναρμοστο τροπο σε εναν ανθρωπο απλα και μονο επειδη διαφωνει μαζι σου.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> 
> 
> δεν με νοιαζει η κοντρα σου με τον κιπ,δεν μπορω ομως να βλεπω να μιλας με αυτο τον αναρμοστο τροπο σε εναν ανθρωπο απλα και μονο επειδη διαφωνει μαζι σου.



σε αναρμοστα ατομα ταιριαζουν αναρμοστες απαντησεις.
Αν δεν το κανω αυτο, ο καθε κηπ θα μπορει να απλωνει τα ποδια του οπου νομιζει.
Πρεπει ανα πασα στιγμη να γνωριζει το τι παιζει και να μην κανει πως δεν ξερει.

Αλλωστε οπως εχει πει,
δεν εχει προβλημα με ολα αυτα.
Αν αποκτησει ευχαριστως να το συζητησω μαζι του.

Θα μου πεις,
και τι φταις εσυ να τα διαβαζεις....
Σε αυτο εχεις ενα δικαιο.
Ομως οπως ειδες και με την weird γιναμε μαρτυρες καταστασεων που και εμενα δεν μου αρεσαν.
Ετσι ο καθενας αν δεν υπερασπιστει τον εαυτο του και την υποσταση του, ολα μα ολα μπορουν να παρεξηγηθουν.
Ετσι την υποθεση του κηπ, την δρομολογησε ο ιδιος ετσι οποτε τωρα λουζεται τις επιλογες του.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> 
>  ωραια θα ηταν..αλλα πολυ φοβάμαι οτι θα επρεπε να γινοταν σε πριβε χωρο.
> αυτο που εννοω ειναι οτι ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να ειμαστε τοσο απολυτοι για αυτο που μας προκαλεί μια συζητηση στο φόρουμ.
> αν καναμε μια προσπαθεια να την προσαρμοσουμε σε πραγματικά δεδομενα θα ειχαμε αλλα συμπερασματα..
> Οποτε ας μη ξεχηλώνουμε ,ας μη φτανουμε στα ακρα..δεν εχουμε ολα τα δεδομενα για να αρπαχτουμε.
> Εδω ειμαστε ΜΟΝΟ για να ΒΟΗΘΗΣΟΥΜΕ με λεξεις να συμπαρασταθούμε..τιποτα αλλο.



ζητας απο την weird,
να φοραει στενα παπουτσια.

Γιατι?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> Αυτο που χρειαζεσαι ενα μπαν περισσοτερο απο οποιονδηποτε αλλο πατησε ποτε το ποδι του εδω.



στο δικο σου φορουμ, ευχαριστως δεν θα συμμετεχω.
Αληθεια γιατι δεν κανεις μια δοκιμη να εχεις αυτο ακριβως που θες?

----------


## RainAndWind

Σάτιρα υπάρχει όπου υπάρχει δημοκρατία.Το όριο στη σάτιρα ήταν πάντα η λογοκρισία και ο φόβος,η μπότα και η καταστολή.
Γιατί δεν υπερασπίζεσαι weird και το δικαίωμα της άλλης πλευράς να διακωμωδεί ό,τι γουστάρει;Γιατί αμέσως φωνάζεις το μπάτσο να τον βάλει στη θέση του;Μην αρχίσουμε να θυμίζουμε και Λουκά 666 δηλαδή για κάτι τόσο απλό και φυσικό όπως το χιούμορ.Θεωρώ πως η συζήτηση έχει περισσότερη βάση στο αν θέλει κάποιος να λογοκρίνεται η σάτιρα,γιατί για τον ίδιο υπάρχουν ηθικοί φραγμοί,ενώ για κάποιους άλλους όχι.Κι όμως,ηθικούς φραγμούς έχει κι ο Πετράν,όχι όμως ίδιους με τους δικούς σου,πολύ απλά γιατί είστε διαφορετικά άτομα.Το δικαίωμα να διαμαρτυρηθείς το έχεις,αλλά το ίδιο δικαίωμα έχει και ο Πετράν να συνεχίζει ακάθεκτος,καθώς αυτό ονομάζεται δημοκρατία.Η σύνθεση ανάμεσα στα δικαιώματα όλων για έκφραση.Ανέκαθεν η σάτιρα έσπαγε δεδομένα,είναι ανατρεπτική και γι αυτό πάντα δικαιώνεται,γιατί έχει το θράσος να εκδηλώνεται με έκπληξη,κόντρα σε ό,τι προσπαθεί να την καπελώσει.Τα δικά σου ιερά και όσια,αν δεν τα ανέτρεπε η σάτιρα του Πετράν,δε θα ήταν σάτιρα.Θίγοντας αυτά που βλέπει ως κακώς κείμενα,τη σοβαροφάνεια και την υπερβολή στο λυρισμό,δεν κάνει κάτι διαφορετικό από το να υποστηρίζει το δικό του δικαίωμα να μην τον φιμώνει η δική σου άποψη,για να πάει σύμφωνα με τα δικά σου στάνταρντς,να αφήνει να διαφαίνονται άλλες όψεις της πραγματικότητας,όπως τις βλέπει μέσα από τα δικά του μάτια.Έχεις περισσότερο δικαίωμα εσύ να καθορίσεις τα δικά του όρια ας πούμε και αν ναι,γιατί;
Θεωρώ πως δείχνει ελευθερία εσωτερική να δέχεσαι να σε μετατρέπει κάποιος ακόμη και σε καρικατούρα,όπως και θεωρώ πως στη συγκεκριμένη στιγμή δείχνεις σκληρά και περιχαρακωμένα όρια,που προκύπτουν από έλλειψη χαλαρότητας.Εξανίστασαι για πιπέρι στο στόμα,εχμ πληκτρολόγιο του Πετράν,γιατί αισθάνεσαι κακοποιημένη,σεξιστικά βιασμένη και υποκείμενο/θύμα ενός άλλου,που δεν πιστεύω με την καμία πως είχε κάποια τέτοια διάθεση.\'Ομως,όλα αυτά είναι υποκειμενικά και η υποκειμενικότητα της κάθε πλευράς που εκφράζεται είναι ακριβώς αυτή που διχάζει.Παρολαυτά ποιος θα θέσει τα όρια,εσύ,ο Πετράν,εγώ ή ο Νίκος,ή πρέπει να δεχτούμε πως σε έναν χώρο ελεύθερης διακίνησης,αν θέλει να λέγεται χώρος ελεύθερης διακίνησης και έκφρασης,τα όρια καθορίζονται από κάθε εξουσία,αλλά από τα μέλη του.Δεν είναι ΕΣΡ η διαχείριση ενός forum για να λογοκρίνει τη διάθεση ενός μέλους να εκφράζεται με το χιούμορ που διαθέτει,ούτε να το στηλιτεύσει ηθικά γιατί εσένα σε πειράζουν/θεωρείς σεξιστικά και πονηρά τα πονήματα του Πετράν.Αν ο Πετράν είχε όντως ξεφύγει,να είσαι σίγουρη πως τα μέλη θα αντιδρούσαν με υγιή τρόπο,λέγοντάς του να το μαζέψει,γιατί ενοχλεί.Δεν είδα να συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο,πριν σηκώσεις την παντιέρα για να κατατροπωθεί ο σάτυρος με ηθικά-τιμωρητικά κριτήρια,λολ.
Τώρα,κάτι σχόλια του στυλ παλιά ήμασταν μια αγαπημένη οικογένεια ενώ τώραααα,τώρα τι,τι δηλαδή το τραγικό σας συνέβη,η πραγματικότητα;;;:P
Τζιζ κακό,λολ. :Big Grin: 
Μου θυμίζει τον σοβαροφανή Νταλάρα που έκανε μήνυση στον Πανούση όλο αυτό,με τις κατηγορίες για συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση και πρόκληση ηθικής βλάβης,λολ.

Δεν κινδυνεύει η εγκυρότητα,η προσωπικότητα και η ύπαρξη κανενός από τον τρόπο ενός άλλου,εκτός αν ο τρόπος του άλλου περιλαμβάνει κάνα τσεκούρι,αυτή είναι η ωμή αλήθεια.Σε ένα δίκαιο σύστημα η weird και ο Petran έχουν τις ίδιες ευκαιρίες να αποδείξουν με το λόγο τους την αξία τους και να κριθούν σύμφωνα με αυτήν.Τα άλλα είναι ηθικοπλαστικές σάλτσες για μένα,βασισμένες σε υπερβολική ευθιξία,αυστηρότατο υπερεγώ και ανελαστικότητα.Θα πρέπει να ανέχεσαι όμως και αυτόν που δεν τα έχει,όχι να φωνάζεις τον μπάτσο να τον επαναφέρει στον \"ορθό\"-για σένα-δρόμο.Όταν εκφράζεσαι σε ένα φόρουμ,αυτομάτως ο λόγος σου δημοσιοποιείται τρόπον τινά και ο καθείς έχει το δικαίωμα να κρίνει το λόγο σου,είτε με κολακευτικό,είτε με καυστικό τρόπο.Αν δεν αναγνωρίζεις το δικαίωμα του άλλου να σε κρίνει,τότε δεν αναγνωρίζεις το δικαίωμά του στην ελευθερία της έκφρασης.Σου είπε κανείς να μην αμυνθείς με τον τρόπο που θες,να μην ανταπαντήσεις όπως εσύ γουστάρεις,σου έθεσε κανείς όρια στο πώς θα υπερασπίσεις τον εαυτό σου;Δε νομίζω.Η επιλογή του πώς θα υποστηρίξει ο καθένας τον εαυτό του,ή πώς θα χειριστεί κάθε νοητή ή υπαρκτή προσβολή εναπόκειται πάντα στον ίδιο του τον εαυτό στην τελική και σε καμιά διαχείριση.

Και οι σωτήρες δεν αρκούν για να πείσουν την αντίθετη πλευρά πως οι λάγνες,σεξιστικές,εκμεταλλ ευτικές της αθωότητας και επιθετικές macho διαρρέουσας υπερχειλίζουσας τεστοστερόνης και ξεμπροστιαζόντως ειδεχθείς πλευρές του Πετράν δικάζονται επιτέλους,λολοολ

----------


## Ακροβατης

καλο θα ταν να λειπουν ολα αυτα 
οι προσωπικες επιθεσεις ας λυνοταν μεσω u2,μεσω μσν η ακομη και μεσω τηλεφωνου εφοσον εχει υπαρξει κατα καποιο τροπο η προσωπικη επαφη.
πεταγονται βελη,βρισιες,λογια που που μπορουν να παρερμηνευτουν ευκολα μπλεκονται και αλλα ατομα σε μια κοντρα και ολο αυτο δημιουργει για την αποψη μου ενα μπαχαλο
που οσο διαιωνιζεΤαι τοσο το φορουμ παει κατα διαολου και ειναι κριμα για ολους αυτους που ελπιζουν σε μια μικρη βοηθεια και συμπαρασταση απο το χωρο αυτο.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> καλο θα ταν να λειπουν ολα αυτα 
> οι προσωπικες επιθεσεις ας λυνοταν μεσω u2,μεσω μσν η ακομη και μεσω τηλεφωνου εφοσον εχει υπαρξει κατα καποιο τροπο η προσωπικη επαφη.
> πεταγονται βελη,βρισιες,λογια που που μπορουν να παρερμηνευτουν ευκολα μπλεκονται και αλλα ατομα σε μια κοντρα και ολο αυτο δημιουργει για την αποψη μου ενα μπαχαλο
> που οσο διαιωνιζεΤαι τοσο το φορουμ παει κατα διαολου και ειναι κριμα για ολους αυτους που ελπιζουν σε μια μικρη βοηθεια και συμπαρασταση απο το χωρο αυτο.



συζηταμε εκτος θεματος καταρχην,
αλλα για να σου λυσω την απορια,
αν διαβασεις το θεμα απο την αρχη,
θα διαπιστωσεις οτι ερχεται ενας εξυπνακιδης να πει οτι,
\"συγκρατιεται με το ζορι να μην ξερασει για την παρτη μου\"
χωρις εγω να εχω πει κατι, απλα πιανεται απο ενα σχολιο της weird για μενα.

Και θες αυτο να το αφησω αναπαντητο?
No chance....


ΥΓ....... τα προσωπικα μου με αυτο το ατομο τα εχω ληξει προ πολλου και με τηλεφωνο και με καφε και με ολες τις δυνατες επιλογες.


ΥΓ2....... μην συνεχισουμε την συζητηση σε ενα ασχετο θεμα.

----------


## RainAndWind

Κρίνο,κάτι τέτοιοι χαρακτηρισμοί για τον Κηπ,έρχονται σε ευθεία αντίθεση με δυσανάλογες ευαισθησίες που ανά καιρούς έχεις επιδείξει για τον Πάνο,την libpa και όσους έχεις αναλάβει κατά καιρούς να διασώσεις από την κακιά ομάδα που κανιβαλίζει και ανθρωποτρώει,λολ.Χμ,τον Κηπ φαίνεται δεν τον εντάσσεις στην ίδια κατηγορία των ψυχικά ασθενούντων που χρειάζονται την ευαίσθητη δικαιογνωμία σου,γιατί άραγε;;;Δεν παίζουν στην ίδια κατηγορία μόνο όσοι τολμούν να σε κρίνουν,ε;:P
Btw,κανένας άλλος εκτός από εσένα δεν βλέπει τον Κηπ ως μαλακιστήρι,γιατί κανένας άλλος προφανώς δεν έχει τόσο εγωισμό ώστε να θεωρήσει πως όποιος του πάει κόντρα και τολμά,ωιμέ να τον αγγίξει με κριτική,γίνεται αυτόματα εχθρός του.:P

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Κρίνο,κάτι τέτοιοι χαρακτηρισμοί για τον Κηπ,έρχονται σε ευθεία αντίθεση με δυσανάλογες ευαισθησίες που ανά καιρούς έχεις επιδείξει για τον Πάνο,την libpa και όσους έχεις αναλάβει κατά καιρούς να διασώσεις από την κακιά ομάδα που κανιβαλίζει και ανθρωποτρώει,λολ.Χμ,τον Κηπ φαίνεται δεν τον εντάσσεις στην ίδια κατηγορία των ψυχικά ασθενούντων που χρειάζονται την ευαίσθητη δικαιογνωμία σου,γιατί άραγε;;;Δεν παίζουν στην ίδια κατηγορία μόνο όσοι τολμούν να σε κρίνουν,ε;:P
> Btw,κανένας άλλος εκτός από εσένα δεν βλέπει τον Κηπ ως μαλακιστήρι,γιατί κανένας άλλος προφανώς δεν έχει τόσο εγωισμό ώστε να θεωρήσει πως όποιος του πάει κόντρα και τολμά,ωιμέ να τον αγγίξει με κριτική,γίνεται αυτόματα εχθρός του.:P



σουρβαιβαλ ντηαρ....
σουρβαιβαλ.....

η μηπως πρεπει να γινω και εγω weird?
Λαθος χρυσο μου, οποιος προσπαθησει να με υπονομευσει,
εχει δυο δρομους:
Η θα περασει απο πανω μου η εγω απο πανω του.

 :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: 


ΥΓ...... για το πρωτο κομματι που γραφεις και κατηγοροποιεις,
θα σου πω το εξης απλο, οτι οοοοοοοοοοοολες οι κατινες εχουν την ιδια τυχη..... πανε και κανουν παρεα με τον κηπ....
Δεν βλεπω να παιζει κατι τετοιο με τα ατομα που αναφερες.

νταξ τωρα?

----------


## RainAndWind

Όχι.Κι εσύ υπερβάλλεις. :Wink:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Όχι.Κι εσύ υπερβάλλεις.



γλυκια μου αγαπη,

\"Ο δρομος της υπερβολης, οδηγει στο παλατι της σοφιας\"


δεν ειναι δικο μου,
ειναι του William Blake και το εμαθα πολυ πιτσιρικας οταν διαβαζα ποιηση Morisson.


Να σαι καλα και ευχαριστω για τους προβληματισμους σου.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> 
>  ωραια θα ηταν..αλλα πολυ φοβάμαι οτι θα επρεπε να γινοταν σε πριβε χωρο.
> αυτο που εννοω ειναι οτι ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να ειμαστε τοσο απολυτοι για αυτο που μας προκαλεί μια συζητηση στο φόρουμ.
> ...



Αντιλαμβανομαι κατι αλλο απο τον περιορισμο.
Και ξερεις δεν το ζητω απο την γουιρντ μονο..το λεω σε εμενα πρωτα και αφου με βοηθάει το προτεινω σα λυση..
Μπορει να μη κάνει αλλα μπορεί και ναι.

Τωρα για την διαφορά τους..
Ο Πετραν παραδεχεται οτι επειδη την βρισκει fake και υποκριτρια γι αυτο την κράζει.Δεν ειναι λοιπον χιουμορ αυτο.
Ειναι λιγο διαφορετικο να σκορπάω απο δω και απο εκει σχολια για τον τροπο που γραφεις και να κανω χιουμορωδη σχόλια,και αλλο να σου απαντω σε μεταξύ μας διαλογο.
Και αν θες εγω τον βρισκω πιο δειλο τον Πετραν ,πιο φοβισμένο
δεν τον ειδα να λεει Τι μαλακιες λες Γουιρντ,μπλα μπλα μπλα..τον ειδα να την μαρκάρει πλαγίως.. 
Απλως ο Πετραν την ενοχληση του την εβγαζε και εκτονοταν ενω η Γουιρντ εκανε την ασπίδα..

----------


## Remedy

το να περασει κανεις απο πανω σου αν δεν καταφερεις να περασεις εσυ απο πανω του, ειναι μονο στο δικο σου ταλαιπωρο μυαλο.
στην πραγματικοτητα , οσοι εχουν καταλαβει τον ρολο που απεγνωσμενα προσπαθεις να παιξεις νομιζοντας οτι εχεις κοινο αλλο απ τον εαυτο σου, απλα σε φτυνουν και προσπερνουν κι εσυ νομζεις οτι εβρεξε

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> το να περασει κανεις απο πανω σου αν δεν καταφερεις να περασεις εσυ απο πανω του, ειναι μονο στο δικο σου ταλαιπωρο μυαλο.
> στην πραγματικοτητα , οσοι εχουν καταλαβει τον ρολο που απεγνωσμενα προσπαθεις να παιξεις νομιζοντας οτι εχεις κοινο αλλο απ τον εαυτο σου, απλα σε φτυνουν και προσπερνουν κι εσυ νομζεις οτι εβρεξε



οταν με φτυνεις εσυ,
κατι πεταριζει μεσα μου και αναγαλιαζω....

Με φτιαχνς απεριοριστα λαιμαι....


ΥΓ.... το προβλημα λες ομως ειναι οτι εχω καταφερει μερικους να τους ξεγελασω ε? χμμμμ πτανα κοινωνια....
αλλους τους ανεβαζεις και αλλους τους πετας στα ταρταρα....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> 
> Αντιλαμβανομαι κατι αλλο απο τον περιορισμο.
> Και ξερεις δεν το ζητω απο την γουιρντ μονο..το λεω σε εμενα πρωτα και αφου με βοηθάει το προτεινω σα λυση..
> Μπορει να μη κάνει αλλα μπορεί και ναι.
> 
> 
> φωτεινη κρινεις καποιον με βαση εσενα.
> σου κανει λες εσενα.
> ...

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Σωστα το σκεφτεσαι,αλλα αν το δουμε ετσι δεν θα προτειναμε καμια λυση σε καμια περιπτωση..ετσι δεν ειναι?
Εγω καταλαβαινω την Γουιρντ και προτεινω κατι μπαινοντας στη θεση της,δεν μπορω ομως να γινω Γουιρντ,σωστα?
Νιωθω ομως οτι ασφυκτια..και με στεναχωρει αυτο.το ιδιο ομως θα ενιωθα αν συνεβαινε στον Πετραν.αλλα ο Πετραν δεν ασφυκτια,ο Πετραν λεει χαχαχχα εισαι fake ας σε κράξουμε..
Εσυ καλα κάνεις και τα χωνεις,εγω παλι δεν εχω σταθερη αντιδραση,ποικιλει αναλογα με αυτον που εχω απεναντι μου..αλλες φορες αν νιωθω οτι δεν το αντεχει ,μαζευομαι για να μη πληγωσω,αλλες φορες ειμαι ταχωνιδου..
Και για σενα αν ενιωθα οτι χρειαζεσαι καλυψη ,αλλα εισαι παουερ δεν χρειαζεται,και στην κριτική αντεχεις αν χρειαστει..

----------


## weird

Θα ήθελα να συμπληρώσω κάποια πράγματα.. η όλη φιλοσοφία της αυτορύθμισης, οδηγεί στην ιδέα του φόρουμ αυτοάμυνας..Κι όμως, αυτό που είδα να συμβαίνει, όχι μόνο επι του δικού μου προσωπικού τωρινού καβγα, αλλά και παλιότερα, είναι να δικαιολογούν τους εαυτούς τους οι επιτιθέμενοι, καθώς ο άλλος, πρέπει να βρει έναν τρόπο να το διαχειριστεί. Είτε με το νταιλίκι του, είτε με την αδιαφορία του.
Κάποτε είπες Νίκο, ότι απογοητεύεσαι που βλέπεις τα εκάστοτε μέλη, να μην «ενεργοποιούνται» για να καταδικάσουν συμπεριφορές που δεν συνάδουν με την φιλοσοφία της κοινότητας. 
Πάνω σε αυτό, έχω να πω το εξής.
Θα μπορούσα να παρομοιάσω την κατάσταση του φόρουμ με εκείνη του δρόμου, που πολλά άτομα ταυτόχρονα θέλουν να διασχίσουν, αλλά δεν υπάρχει φανάρι που να ρυθμίζει στοιχειωδώς, ποιόν χώρο θα καταλάβει ο ένας και πότε θα περάσει ο άλλος. Έτσι, το μεμονωμένο άτομο, αν θέλει να περάσει τον δρόμο, για να μην τον πατήσει κανενας άλλος με το αμάξι του ( χλευασμοί, βρισιές, ειρωνίες, χτυπήματα κάτω από την μέση, σεξισμός), θα πρεπει να βρει έναν τρόπο, κάθε φορά, αφού δεν υπάρχουν σηματοδότες και κοινοί κώδικες συμπεριφοράς. 
Έτσι, θα πρέπει είτε να σταματήσει κάπως το αμάξι ( νταϊλίκι, μια σου και μια μου, μετά από ενδεχομένως πολλές φορές ψύχραιμης αντιμετώπισης) είτε να βρει έναν τρόπο να περάσει τρέχοντας ή ανάμεσα από τα διάφορα αμάξια ( αδιαφορία). Σε κάθε περίπτωση, να βαδίσει ήρεμα σαν άνθρωπος, δεν μπορεί. 
Ενδεχομένως σε κάποιον ο οποίος δεν έχει γράψει χιλιάδες μηνύματα υποστήριξης, δίνοντας και την ψυχή του σε αυτά, ούτε έχει εξομοληγηθεί εδώ μέσα πράγματα που στο ημερολόγιό του το ίδιο, δεν τα έχει γράψει, το φόρουμ να φαίνεται σαν ένα από τα πολλά φόρουμ και να το βλέπει με μια πολύ χαλαρή ματιά το τι γίνεται σε αυτό. 
Αλλά και πάλι, σάπμως και εγώ, πολλές φορές δεν είδα τα πράγματα με μια χαλαρή ματιά? Όλο αυτό το σκηνικό χλεύης που υπέστην από τον Πετράν, με ξύπνησε, με ταρακούνησε. Και διαπίστωσα, ότι έχουν γίνει πολύ πολύ χειρότερα σκηνικά. Στα οποία, έκλεινα τα μάτια. Και έχουνε γίνει και από μέλη που μου είναι συμπαθή, και από μέλη που αντιπαθώ. Και δεν επεδείκνυα κάθε φορά την ίδια ευαισθησία. Ευτυχώς όμως, τώρα, ξύπνησα. Τώρα, είμαι λιγότερο επιλεκτική στην ευαισθησία μου. Μπορώ να δω καθαρά, ότι πολλές φορές έχουνε πληγωθεί άνθρωποι εδώ μέσα, και εμένα ούτε που πήγε το μυαλό μου. Μπορώ να πω με θυμό ότι αρνούμαι να συμμετάσχω σε ένα φόρουμ- αρένα και να βλέπω καθαρά τις κακοήθειες που πλέον έχουνε γίνει συνήθεια και δεδομένες. 

Το να αντιδρά μάλιστα κανείς, να θεωρείται ευθιξία, υπερβολή και να καλείται να βρει έναν τρόπο να γίνει πιο…χοντρόπετσος, να μην είναι τόσο υπερευαίσθητος.. να μην είναι τόσο άνθρωπος θα έλεγα. Γιατί έτσι είναι η ζωή έκει έξω ( κολυμπάμε στον παραλογισμό μου φαίνεται). Ας βρει ο καθένας έναν τρόπο να γράφει στα παλιά του τα παπούτσια τις κακοήθειες ή να πουλά νταιλίκι και όλα οκ. Καλείσαι μάλιστα να σχετιστείς με άτομα που κρύβονται πίσω από ένα πληκτρολόγιο για να κάνουν το καυστικό χιουμοράκι ή τις επιθέσεις τους και που στην καθημερινότητά σου, ούτε καλημέρα δεν θα τους έλεγες. 
Με το να μπλέκεται κανείς σε αγώνες αυτοάμυνας ( πολλές φορές όταν βρεθεί σε μια ευάλωτη στιγμή), είναι σαν να παίζει ένα παιχνίδι σε μια αρένα, όπου καλείται να υπερασπιστεί τον εαυτό του από άλλους παίκτες. Κατά την προσωπική μου εκτίμηση, αυτό συμβάλλει στα φαινόμενα πολύωρης παραμονής μέσα στο φόρουμ ( ενώ αν αναχαιτιζόταν η ένταση αυτό φυσικά δεν θα γινόταν) και κολλήματος. Μου το έχουνε πει και το έχω δει και σε άλλα μέλη, να μην μπορούν να συγκεντρωθούν σε κάτι, γιατί σκέφτονται την τάδε προσβολή που τους πετάχτηκε και πώς θα απαντήσουν. Ακόμα και αυτοί που είναι υπεράνω, κάποια στιγμή, την πατάνε. 
Αυτό, Νίκο μου, που επίσης με στεναχωρεί, είναι ότι με άλλα μέλη, έχουμε συζητήσει πόσο δύσκολο είναι πια, να μπει κανείς και να γράψει άφοβα, ελεύθερα, με την καρδιά του εδώ μέσα, αυτό το αληθινό που θέλει να καταθέσει με την ψυχή του. 
Φοβάται, τις αντιδράσεις, στεναχωρήθηκα όταν μια κοπέλα μου είπε ότι δεν γράφει κάτι που θα ήθελε πολύ να μοιραστεί, λέγοντας ότι ποτέ δεν θα έγραφε κατι τόσο δικό της εδω μέσα, να πέσουν να την φάνε. Επίσης, σε πολλούς έχω πει να μπούνε να συμμετάσχουν και μου είπαν ένα θορυβώδες, όχι, όπως η κολλητή μου. Η αιτιολογία της είναι ότι , με αυτά που είδαν τα ματάκια της ( αυτό το καλοκαίρι ήταν) δεν είχε καμια διάθεση, αν και το είχε πολύ ανάγκη τότε. 
Τι να κάνουμε, είπαμε, παλιά ήταν αλλιώς. Πλέον, έχεις και τον πετράν να σου κάνει βίαιες \"υποδείξεις\" για το πόσο λυρικά ή αγαπησιάρικά γράφεις, τόσο ξέφραγο αμπέλι και τόσο απροστάτευτος αφέθηκε αυτός ο χώρος. Και όταν λέω προστασία, δεν εννοώ σωματοφύλακες. Εννοώ μια στοιχειώδη παρουσία της διαχείρισης στον χώρο. 
Κλείνοντας Νίκο, θα ήθελα να σου πω ότι θέλω να σβήσω κάποια πολύ προσωπικά μου που έχω γράψει εδώ μέσα, σχετικά με την μητέρα μου, τα άλλα μέλη της οικογένειας και άλλα βιώματά μου, καθώς και τα ποιήματά μου που δειλά δειλά εδώ μέσα άρχισα να γράφω, γιατί δεν θα ήθελα σε καμία περίπτωση να εξακολουθήσουν να μένουν εδώ, έτσι όπως έχει γίνει πλέον το φόρουμ. 
Αυτά.

----------


## weird

Παιδια, με συγκινείτε όλοι όσοι μου γράψατε κάτι.

Ακόμα δεν έχω διαβάσει τίποτα βέβαια.
Η απόφασή μου είναι ειλημμένη, όσο κι αν έχω δεθεί με αυτό το φόρουμ, δεν μπορώ να μένω και να προσφέρω με την καρδιά μου, όταν διαφωνώ με βασικές επιλογές της διαχείρισης...

Παιδιά, χαίρομαι.
Με θεωρώ πλέον πολύ υγιή, να αντέξω τόση κακοήθεια.

Αυτό, όσο άσχημο και αν μπορεί να ακούγεται, με χαροποιεί.

πάω να διαβάσω τώρα.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by katerinaki_
> Νομιζω οτι δεν εχεις το δικαιωμα να αποχωρησεις γιατι εχεις την ικανοτητα να απαλυνεις κ να κατανοεις τον πονο που πολλοι βγαζουν σ αυτο το φορουμ!Γιατι ασχολεισαι με την αρενα της διανοητικοποιησης και ξεχνας την ποιηση σου?
> Η προσωπικοτητα σου θιχτηκε κ θυμωσε κ αντεδρασε!Μην ασχολεισαι πολυ μαζι της μη της δινεις πεδιο να θεριεψει,συνεχισε να γραφεις στο φορουμ οποτε μπορεις γιατι προσφερεις κ αυτο ειναι το πιο σημαντικο κ για σενα κ για το forum!


Κατερίνα, δεν είναι μια απλή κόντρα ανάμεσα στην αδυναμία της διανοητικοποίησης να εκτιμήσει και να σεβαστεί το συναίσθημα...

Αυτό ήταν η αφορμή να ξεχειλίσει το ποτήρι.
Νιώθω οτι εδώ μέσα πια, γίνονται πολλές κακοήθειες και το νιώθω ανήθικο να εξακολουθήσω να ασχολούμαι με την ποίησή μου...Αλλά πιο ηθικό, το να θίξω με την ηχηρή απουσία μου, κάποια κακώς κείμενα.

Δεν γίνεται να υποστηρίζω, όταν ο χώρος γύρω μου είναι αρένα. 
Αυτό το βλέπω σαν συνώνυμο κοινωνικής ευαισθησίας. 
Δεν γίνεται να κλείνω τα μάτια.

Σ ευχαριστώ καλή μου για τα λόγια σου.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Φούλα_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Θα αναρωτηθεί κανείς, μα καλά, εδώ πόσα και πόσα γίνονται, βρισίδια, ειρωνίες, καβγάδες, και εσύ τώρα κάθεσαι και ασχολείσαι με την σεξιστική αιχμηρότητα μιας σάτιρας? Με μια ειρωνεία που δεν ήταν και απροκάλυπτη εν πάσει περιπτώσει. 
> Δεν ασχολούμαι με τον πετράν, ασχολούμαι με αυτό το πράγμα, που λέγεται διαχείριση και την φιλοσοφία που το διέπει. Έχω ασχοληθεί και άλλες φορές με το ίδιο θέμα, στην περίπτωση της Πανικούλας και του Πάνου12345. Αυτό που έλεγα και ξαναέλεγα ήταν η απαίτηση για μεγαλύτερη παρέμβαση από μεριάς Νίκου. 
> 
> ...


Μίλησα με τους διαχειριστές εχθές και παραμένουν αμετακίνητοι θα έλεγα.
Δεν πειράζει, ο καθένας, έχει την άποψή του, πολύ απλά εγώ και όπως φαίνεται, πολλοί άλλοι και χαίρομαι, δεν ξέρεις πόσο χαίρομαι γι αυτό, διαφωνούμε. 

\" Είναι λυπητερό πολύ, να μην μπορούμε να νιώθουμε ελεύθεροι να μην μπορούμε να εκφραζόμαστε μέσα απο την ψυχούλα μας και να μην νιώθουμε την απαιτούμενη ασφάλεια απο τους διαχειριστές σε φόρουμ ψυχολογίας!\"

Ναι καρδούλα μου, είναι λυπητερό...
Δυστυχώς, εδώ δεν υπάρχει το κατάλληλο πλαίσιο.
Εχουν σταματήσει πια να λέγονται \"αληθινες\" ιστορίες, απο καιρό τώρα.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Υπερβολη κατα τη γνωμη μου το μια αδυναμια του αλλου να το εκλαβεις ως αιτιο για αποχωρηση δικη σου.
> Σαφως και εχεις δικιο.
> Αλλα ως εκει.
> 
> Απο κει και περα οσο για τον κρινο....με το ζορι συγκρατιεμαι να μη ξερασω για να λεμε το πως εχουν τα πραγματα.
> Αν πιστευεις οτι αυτοι καταλαβαινουν....τι να πω οπως νομιζεις.


Δεν θεωρώ τον Κρίνο αλάνθαστο, ούτε οτι καταλαβαίνει πάντα.
Του τα έχω πει του Κρίνου Κηπ, και τα καλά και τα στραβά του.
Κι αν πολλές φορές δεν αντέδρασα, είπαμε, άνθρωπος είμαι, δεν τα κάνω όλα τέλεια.

Αίτιο για αποχώρηση δεν θεωρώ την αδυναμία του Πετράν, αλλά την αδυναμία της διαχείρισης, απέναντι σε κάθε Πετράν, ελαφρύτερης ή βαρύτερης μορφής.

----------


## researcher

weird

καθως στο σπιτι μου ειχα μπουχτησει απο διενεξεις

αδυνατω κυριολεκτικα να παρακολουθησω τις εδω 


ομως απο μενα εχεις μια αγκαλια

και μια λοξη χαρουμενη παρακλητικη και τσαχπινικη ματια ολο ναζι

που σου λεει 

θα ηθελα να μεινεις εδω weird! πολυ θα το ηθελα!

ευχομαι καλη ξεκαθαριση των ισσοροπιων που θα σου το επιτρεψουν αυτο 

researcher

υ.γ. ο τιτλος λεει αποχωτηση αλλα μαλλον αποχωρηση εννοεις ε? ναι...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> 
> 
> αλλα εισαι παουερ δεν χρειαζεται,και στην κριτική αντεχεις αν 
> χρειαστει..




βρε τι τραβαμε και εμεις οι χορευτριες.....
μαλλον θα επιβιωσω οπως λες και εσυ.

Αν και το μυστικο καλη μου φωτεινη,
ειναι να μην δινεις αλλες διαστασεις στο φορουμ απο οτι ειναι:
Ενα φορουμ! οχι η ζωη σου....


Η ζωη σου ειναι εκει εξω και οχι εδω μεσα.
Ο καθε πετραν ειναι ενα καρτουν και μεχρι εκει.
Αν τωρα εσυ του βαλεις ποδια και χερια μπορει να αρχισει να σε κοπαναει και να σε τρεχει....
Το (τα) φορουμ θελουν πολυ προσοχη και πρεπει να προσεχεις μηπως σε ρουφηξουν.


Στα λεω αυτα γιατι γραφω πανω απο δεκα χρονια πια και εχουν δει (και ζησει) τα ματια μου παρα πολλα....


Απο μεριας μου,
οτι μπορουσα να κανω για την υποθεση,
πιστευω οτι το εχω κανει και με το παραπανω.






Ομως σαν τελευταια πινελια,
θα πω ξεκαθαρα, οτι το καθε μελος το εκτιμω για τον δικο του χαρακτηρα και γραφη.
Αυτο ισχυει και για τον πετραν και για την weird.
Αυτο για να ειμαστε καθαροι.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση, είναι ότι μόνο δύο μέλη, κατάλαβαν ποιό ήταν το ακριβές νόημα του προβληματισμού μου. Ο κρίνο, λέγοντας \"Το οτι δεχθηκες τετοιες επιθεσεις (για μενα ειναι επιθεση με ανταγωνιστικους ορους)
> η το οτι υπαρχει η ανοικτη πλατφορμα για αυτο?\"
> Και η φύση, λέγοντας \" Αυτό είναι που ξεδοντιάζει και την έννοια της συχνά επικαλούμενης από τον Νίκο ή άλλα μέλη, «αυτορρύθμισης» και την κάνει απλά ένα καλό ανέκδοτο.\"
> ...


Εστειλα προσωπικό μνμ απο την αρχή στον πετράν, όπου εμμέσως αλλά σαφώς του έδειξα την ενόχλησή μου.
Θα δεχθώ την κριτική με τα όρια, δεν είμαι πάντα σαφής στο τι με ενοχλεί.
Αλλες φορές δεν το νιώθω κατευθείαν αλλά εκ των υστέρων, άλλοτε κρίνω οτι πρέπει να κρατήσω χαμηλούς τόνους για να μην γίνει μπάχαλο το θέμα κτλ. 

Ωστόσο, δεν με είχε ενοχλήσει τόσο, μέχρι την τελευταία μέρα που παρεκτράπηκε τελείως το θέμα, αφού δανείστηκε και το νικ μου και έκανε σεξιστικά αστειάκια...
Από εκεί, άρχισα πραγματικά να γίνομαι έξω φρενών.
Χρειάστηκα λίγο χρόνο να το εμπεδώσω και το εξέφρασα, όταν ένιωσα έτοιμη, ανοίγοντας το δικό μου θρεντ.

Οσο για το να γίνω πιο χοντρόπετση..
Πιστεύω Κρίνο, οτι εκεί εξω, δεν είναι τόσο ζούγκλα όσο εδώ.
Εκεί έξω, πέρα απο τους στοιχειώδεις κανόνες κοινωνικής ( γραπτούς ή αγραφους) συμπεριφοράς, υπάρχει και η έννοια του χώρου, του χρόνου, των φυσικών ορίων, της επιλογής των ατόμων με τα οποία θέλω να συγχρωτίζομαι.
Μπορείς να επιλέγεις πιο ήπιες μεθόδους απο το να εξισωθείς προς τα κάτω.

Αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση,

Σε ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές φιλαράκι.


 :Smile: )

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> weird
> 
> καθως στο σπιτι μου ειχα μπουχτησει απο διενεξεις
> 
> αδυνατω κυριολεκτικα να παρακολουθησω τις εδω 
> 
> 
> ομως απο μενα εχεις μια αγκαλια
> ...


Ναι, αποχώρηση εννοώ καλή μου, θα παώ να το διορθώσω.
Με πολλά μέλη δεν θα ήθελα να χαθώ, είσαι ένα απο αυτά  :Smile: ))

Είναι δύσκολες εποχές για λυρικότητα στο φόρουμ...
Σ ευχαριστώ πάντως γλυκιά μου ερευνήτρια.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> Δεν εχεις να πας πουθενα.
> Θα συνεχίσεις στο τεμπο σου!Εγω ΑΠΟΛΑΜΒΑΝΩ να σε διαβάζω.Ο Πετραν οχι.Ε και?
> 
> Θέλω να σου πω κατι που πιστευω οτι ειναι πολύ σημαντικο.
> Αν αυτη η κουβεντα ειχε γινει face to face θα ειχε αλλη εξελιξη.Το πιστευεις κι εσυ?
> ΛΕΙΠΕΙ η πραγματική επαφη στις λεξεις και αυτη ειναι που κανει ουσιαστική την επικοινωνια.
> Αν έβλεπες τις εκφράσεις του άλλου,αν εβλεπε και εκεινος τις δικές σου, ειμαι ΣΙΓΟΥΡΗ οτι θα ειχε πάρει αλλη τροπή η συζήτηση...καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοω ετσι δεν ειναι?
> 
> ...


Κι εμένα με βοηθάει η απόσταση, και το να δίνω χρόνο και στον εαυτό μου και στον άλλο.

Δεν την καταλαβαίνω αυτή την τάση, να θέλουμε ο άλλος να αντιδράσει, όπως εμείς.
να εξισώσουμε τις αντοχές μας, τους τρόπους μας, τις σκέψεις μας.

Ε πολύ απλά, δεν γίνεται.

Σεβασμός σε αυτό το πράγμα που λεγεται, διαφορετικότητα.

Εχω εξαντληθεί καλή μου Φωτεινή, με πονούν αυτά που γίνονται. Και σε άλλους, σε τόσους άλλους εδώ μέσα.

Αν η διαχείριση αλλάξει στάση και βελτιωθεί η ποιότητα του φόρουμ, ή αν το περίεργο σύστημα της αυτορρύθμισης αποδώσει, που ξέρεις, μπορεί να ξαναβρώ την έμπνευση και την θέληση να γράψω παλι και να δώσω και την ψυχή μου εδώ μέσα...
Τίποτα απο τα δύο παραπάνω δεν θεωρώ πιθανά ωστόσο.
Και ξέρεις και κάτι άλλο?
Καλύτερα, αληθινή ανθρώπινη επαφή, παρά εικονικοί καβγάδες. 


Σε φιλώ καλή μου, μου αρέσουν πολύ όλα όσα γράφεις..

----------


## narnia

Δεν θα σου πω μείνε...Βλέπω πως πήρες το δρόμο και δεν θες να γυρίσεις να δεις πίσω όχι μη τυχόν μετανιώσεις, αλλά μην πληγωθείς κι άλλο από τα αντίο και τα κατευόδια όσων σε εκτιμούν. Στο καλό καλή μου. (Υπερβολή... ) 
Προσπάθησες, αχ πόσο προσπάθησες να σταθείς και να στήσεις εδώ μέσα ένα χώρο φιλόξενο, όμορφο, ποιητικό. 
Σε ενδιαφέρουν οι άνθρωποι και τους αγαπάς γι αυτό και δίνεσαι απλόχερα, γι\' αυτό πληγώνεσαι υπερβολικά. Το ξέρω δεν είναι ευθυξία ακριβώς. Νομίζω πως θα ξεκουραστείς με την αποχώρησή σου. Θα βρεις αλλού ανθρώπους να σε χρειάζονται και να τους χρειάζεσαι. Να μοιράζονται και να μοιράζεσαι. 
Σε ενδιαφέρουν οι άνθρωποι, σε έλκουν οι διαφορετικότητες...αγαπάς να δίνεσαι. Φιλιά...
Θα ήθελα να αφήσεις την ποίησή σου εδώ στα μάτια όσων την αγαπούν σαν απόδειξη του περάσματός σου από το χώρο. Όπως θες...αν θες όμως άσε με να σε διαβάζω και να σε θυμάμαι.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Για αυτή την συμπεριφορά του Κρίνου, έχω μιλήσει και στον ίδιο τον Κρίνο και στον Κηπ πριβέ. 
Εάν ο Κηπ έθετε δημόσια θέμα ενόχλησης, όπως έκανα και εγώ, θα έπαιρνα θέση.
Δεν θέλησα όμως να πάρω δημόσια θέση γιατί προφανώς και υπήρχαν κάποια πράγματα που δεν ήθελα να πω δημόσια. 
Ναι, δεν μπορούσα να μιλήσω ανοιχτά και να πάρω θέση γι αυτόν ακριβώς τον λόγο. 

Ποτέ δεν είπα οτι πήρα θέση δικηγόρου σε κάθε διαμάχη ρεμ, ούτε οτι ήμουν η πιο δίκαιη.
την αυτοκριτική μου την εχω κάνει εξάλλου. 
Σταμάτα να μου πετάς άλλα βελάκια πλζ, όχι εδώ, στα τελευταία μου γραπτά τουλάχιστον. 

Στην διαχείριση έχω παραπονεθεί και άλλες φορές, για άλλες κακοποιήσεις που δεν με αφορούσαν άμεσα πάντως, πέρα απο αυτές που αναφέρω, ψάξε και θα βρεις. Επίσης πάμπολες φορές έχω παραπονεθεί στον Νίκο με αναφορα, αναφέροντας κακοποιήσεις, για να μην γίνει μπάχαλο το θέμα. Ο Νίκος μπορεί να το επιβεβαιώσει. 

Αυτά απο μένα.
Κλείνω αυτό το μέτωπο.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Πολύ γέλασα με το μπαρμπεκιου!
Α ρε Κρίνο, θα μου λείψεις. 

Λοιπον, απο τη στιγμή που συμβαινουν εικονικές ( και όχι απαραίτητα αναπαραγόμενες στην αληθινή ζωή) διαμάχες, συμβαίνουν.
Δεν μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε όλοι συνάντηση, ούτε μπορούμε να κάνουμε οτι δεν συμβαίνουν. 
Ειρωνίες, χλευασμοί, επιθέσεις που δεν θα γίνονταν έξω.
Είπαμε, πολλοί αποκτούν νέο αέρα εδώ μέσα.

Και άλλοτε, αν και καλή η πρόθεση, η παρεξήγηση οργιάζει. 
Αν μάλιστα έχει έκαστος το ψυχολογικό θεματάκι του, την ξέρουμε την συνέχεια.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ειδικά αυτό το τελευταίο, δεν το βλέπουν όλοι έτσι, αυτό είναι το θέμα καλή μου.
Και όταν φτάνει ο ένας στα άκρα, πολύ πιθανόν, κάποτε να φτάσει κι ο άλλος.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Σάτιρα υπάρχει όπου υπάρχει δημοκρατία.Το όριο στη σάτιρα ήταν πάντα η λογοκρισία και ο φόβος,η μπότα και η καταστολή.
> Γιατί δεν υπερασπίζεσαι weird και το δικαίωμα της άλλης πλευράς να διακωμωδεί ό,τι γουστάρει;Γιατί αμέσως φωνάζεις το μπάτσο να τον βάλει στη θέση του;Μην αρχίσουμε να θυμίζουμε και Λουκά 666 δηλαδή για κάτι τόσο απλό και φυσικό όπως το χιούμορ.Θεωρώ πως η συζήτηση έχει περισσότερη βάση στο αν θέλει κάποιος να λογοκρίνεται η σάτιρα,γιατί για τον ίδιο υπάρχουν ηθικοί φραγμοί,ενώ για κάποιους άλλους όχι.Κι όμως,ηθικούς φραγμούς έχει κι ο Πετράν,όχι όμως ίδιους με τους δικούς σου,πολύ απλά γιατί είστε διαφορετικά άτομα.Το δικαίωμα να διαμαρτυρηθείς το έχεις,αλλά το ίδιο δικαίωμα έχει και ο Πετράν να συνεχίζει ακάθεκτος,καθώς αυτό ονομάζεται δημοκρατία.Η σύνθεση ανάμεσα στα δικαιώματα όλων για έκφραση.Ανέκαθεν η σάτιρα έσπαγε δεδομένα,είναι ανατρεπτική και γι αυτό πάντα δικαιώνεται,γιατί έχει το θράσος να εκδηλώνεται με έκπληξη,κόντρα σε ό,τι προσπαθεί να την καπελώσει.Τα δικά σου ιερά και όσια,αν δεν τα ανέτρεπε η σάτιρα του Πετράν,δε θα ήταν σάτιρα.Θίγοντας αυτά που βλέπει ως κακώς κείμενα,τη σοβαροφάνεια και την υπερβολή στο λυρισμό,δεν κάνει κάτι διαφορετικό από το να υποστηρίζει το δικό του δικαίωμα να μην τον φιμώνει η δική σου άποψη,για να πάει σύμφωνα με τα δικά σου στάνταρντς,να αφήνει να διαφαίνονται άλλες όψεις της πραγματικότητας,όπως τις βλέπει μέσα από τα δικά του μάτια.Έχεις περισσότερο δικαίωμα εσύ να καθορίσεις τα δικά του όρια ας πούμε και αν ναι,γιατί;
> Θεωρώ πως δείχνει ελευθερία εσωτερική να δέχεσαι να σε μετατρέπει κάποιος ακόμη και σε καρικατούρα,όπως και θεωρώ πως στη συγκεκριμένη στιγμή δείχνεις σκληρά και περιχαρακωμένα όρια,που προκύπτουν από έλλειψη χαλαρότητας.Εξανίστασαι για πιπέρι στο στόμα,εχμ πληκτρολόγιο του Πετράν,γιατί αισθάνεσαι κακοποιημένη,σεξιστικά βιασμένη και υποκείμενο/θύμα ενός άλλου,που δεν πιστεύω με την καμία πως είχε κάποια τέτοια διάθεση.\'Ομως,όλα αυτά είναι υποκειμενικά και η υποκειμενικότητα της κάθε πλευράς που εκφράζεται είναι ακριβώς αυτή που διχάζει.Παρολαυτά ποιος θα θέσει τα όρια,εσύ,ο Πετράν,εγώ ή ο Νίκος,ή πρέπει να δεχτούμε πως σε έναν χώρο ελεύθερης διακίνησης,αν θέλει να λέγεται χώρος ελεύθερης διακίνησης και έκφρασης,τα όρια καθορίζονται από κάθε εξουσία,αλλά από τα μέλη του.Δεν είναι ΕΣΡ η διαχείριση ενός forum για να λογοκρίνει τη διάθεση ενός μέλους να εκφράζεται με το χιούμορ που διαθέτει,ούτε να το στηλιτεύσει ηθικά γιατί εσένα σε πειράζουν/θεωρείς σεξιστικά και πονηρά τα πονήματα του Πετράν.Αν ο Πετράν είχε όντως ξεφύγει,να είσαι σίγουρη πως τα μέλη θα αντιδρούσαν με υγιή τρόπο,λέγοντάς του να το μαζέψει,γιατί ενοχλεί.Δεν είδα να συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο,πριν σηκώσεις την παντιέρα για να κατατροπωθεί ο σάτυρος με ηθικά-τιμωρητικά κριτήρια,λολ.
> Τώρα,κάτι σχόλια του στυλ παλιά ήμασταν μια αγαπημένη οικογένεια ενώ τώραααα,τώρα τι,τι δηλαδή το τραγικό σας συνέβη,η πραγματικότητα;;;:P
> Τζιζ κακό,λολ.
> Μου θυμίζει τον σοβαροφανή Νταλάρα που έκανε μήνυση στον Πανούση όλο αυτό,με τις κατηγορίες για συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση και πρόκληση ηθικής βλάβης,λολ.
> 
> Δεν κινδυνεύει η εγκυρότητα,η προσωπικότητα και η ύπαρξη κανενός από τον τρόπο ενός άλλου,εκτός αν ο τρόπος του άλλου περιλαμβάνει κάνα τσεκούρι,αυτή είναι η ωμή αλήθεια.Σε ένα δίκαιο σύστημα η weird και ο Petran έχουν τις ίδιες ευκαιρίες να αποδείξουν με το λόγο τους την αξία τους και να κριθούν σύμφωνα με αυτήν.Τα άλλα είναι ηθικοπλαστικές σάλτσες για μένα,βασισμένες σε υπερβολική ευθιξία,αυστηρότατο υπερεγώ και ανελαστικότητα.Θα πρέπει να ανέχεσαι όμως και αυτόν που δεν τα έχει,όχι να φωνάζεις τον μπάτσο να τον επαναφέρει στον \"ορθό\"-για σένα-δρόμο.Όταν εκφράζεσαι σε ένα φόρουμ,αυτομάτως ο λόγος σου δημοσιοποιείται τρόπον τινά και ο καθείς έχει το δικαίωμα να κρίνει το λόγο σου,είτε με κολακευτικό,είτε με καυστικό τρόπο.Αν δεν αναγνωρίζεις το δικαίωμα του άλλου να σε κρίνει,τότε δεν αναγνωρίζεις το δικαίωμά του στην ελευθερία της έκφρασης.Σου είπε κανείς να μην αμυνθείς με τον τρόπο που θες,να μην ανταπαντήσεις όπως εσύ γουστάρεις,σου έθεσε κανείς όρια στο πώς θα υπερασπίσεις τον εαυτό σου;Δε νομίζω.Η επιλογή του πώς θα υποστηρίξει ο καθένας τον εαυτό του,ή πώς θα χειριστεί κάθε νοητή ή υπαρκτή προσβολή εναπόκειται πάντα στον ίδιο του τον εαυτό στην τελική και σε καμιά διαχείριση.
> ...


Ρειν λυπάμαι, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να συνεννοηθούμε, κάπου η αντίληψή μας για τα πράγματα, είναι τελείως διαφορετική. 

Σέβομαι την γνώμη σου, αλλα συζήτηση , δεν μπορώ να κάνω, όταν αντιλαμβανόμαστε τελείως διαφορετικά το α και το β.

Κατά τα άλλα, ξέρεις πόσο σε εκτιμώ. 

 :Smile: )

Να είσαι πάντα καλά γλυκιά μου.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> καλο θα ταν να λειπουν ολα αυτα 
> οι προσωπικες επιθεσεις ας λυνοταν μεσω u2,μεσω μσν η ακομη και μεσω τηλεφωνου εφοσον εχει υπαρξει κατα καποιο τροπο η προσωπικη επαφη.
> πεταγονται βελη,βρισιες,λογια που που μπορουν να παρερμηνευτουν ευκολα μπλεκονται και αλλα ατομα σε μια κοντρα και ολο αυτο δημιουργει για την αποψη μου ενα μπαχαλο
> που οσο διαιωνιζεΤαι τοσο το φορουμ παει κατα διαολου και ειναι κριμα για ολους αυτους που ελπιζουν σε μια μικρη βοηθεια και συμπαρασταση απο το χωρο αυτο.


Έχω εξηγήσει αναλυτικά πως το βλέπω Όλγα μου.
Δυστυχώς... και εγώ πιστεύω οτι μιλάμε για μια κατάσταση που φθανει τα όρια του αρρωστημένου, έτσι όπως έχει αφεθεί στη μοίρα του το φόρουμ. 

Σου εύχομαι όλα να σου πανε καλά και να μένεις μακριά απο ότι σε κρατούσε εξαρτημένη στο παρελθόν.

Φιλάκια πολλά !

 :Smile:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> Εχουν σταματήσει πια να λέγονται \"αληθινες\" ιστορίες, απο καιρό τώρα.



θα σε δανειστω λιγο,
αλλα αυτο το ειχα πει περυσι.....

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Κρίνο,κάτι τέτοιοι χαρακτηρισμοί για τον Κηπ,έρχονται σε ευθεία αντίθεση με δυσανάλογες ευαισθησίες που ανά καιρούς έχεις επιδείξει για τον Πάνο,την libpa και όσους έχεις αναλάβει κατά καιρούς να διασώσεις από την κακιά ομάδα που κανιβαλίζει και ανθρωποτρώει,λολ.Χμ,τον Κηπ φαίνεται δεν τον εντάσσεις στην ίδια κατηγορία των ψυχικά ασθενούντων που χρειάζονται την ευαίσθητη δικαιογνωμία σου,γιατί άραγε;;;Δεν παίζουν στην ίδια κατηγορία μόνο όσοι τολμούν να σε κρίνουν,ε;:P
> Btw,κανένας άλλος εκτός από εσένα δεν βλέπει τον Κηπ ως μαλακιστήρι,γιατί κανένας άλλος προφανώς δεν έχει τόσο εγωισμό ώστε να θεωρήσει πως όποιος του πάει κόντρα και τολμά,ωιμέ να τον αγγίξει με κριτική,γίνεται αυτόματα εχθρός του.:P
> 
> ...


Ελα εντάξει, ας μην συγκρίνουμε τον Κηπ με τις χλευάστρες του πετραν τώρα.

Πώς ακριβως σε υπονόμευσε ο κηπ και του φέρεσαι τόσο μα τόσο άσχημα?
Σου έχω πει, καλύτερα να μιλήσετε οι δυο σας να τα βρείτε επιτέλους.
Εστω στοιχειωδώς, για μέσα στο φόρουμ, αυτό που λες δηλ σαν σύσταση στην περίπτωσή μου.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Χαίρομαι , όταν κάποιοι μπορούν να εκτιμήσουν τόσο καθαρά την κατάσταση.

Πρέπει να μάθω να κάνω λιγότερο την ασπίδα φωτεινή μου, αλλά όχι εδώ μέσα, στο φόρουμ αυτοάμυνας. 
Εκεί έξω, με άλλους όρους.
Και άλλα περιθώρια επιλογών. 

 :Wink:

----------


## Θεοφανία

Εγώ κοριτσάκι μου θα σε μαλώσω.
Μου φαίνεται λίγο σαν μοχλός πίεσης όλο αυτό πάνω στο Νίκο. Δηλαδη: ή θα έρθει το φόρουμ στα μέτρα μου, ή αποχωρώ. 
Έχουν αποχωρήσει δεκάδες μέλη από εδώ χωρίς καμια δήλωση. Έχεις αποστασιοποιηθεί και συ κάποια διαστήματα γιατί δεν σου έκανε το κλίμα. Το έχουν κάνει πολλοί.
Όμως, μου φαίνεται λίγο σαν να λες στο Νίκο, ή θα τραβήξεις το αυτί του Πετράν, ή εμένα δεν με ξαναβλέπεις.
Στην πραγματική σου ζωή τι θα έκανες αν αυτό το άτομο ήταν στη δουλειά σου και δεν μπορούσες να φύγεις?
Τοτε θα τον αντιμετώπιζες ή θα πήγαινες στον εργοδότη και θα του έλεγες, ή το λύνεις ή φεύγω?

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> Εχουν σταματήσει πια να λέγονται \"αληθινες\" ιστορίες, απο καιρό τώρα.
> 
> ...


Ναι ε?
Πίστεψε με, το έχουνε πει και πολλά άλλα μέλη.
Και κάποια απο αυτά έχουν ήδη αποχωρησει.

Δυστυχως, πολύ αξιόλογα μέλη.

----------


## Ακροβατης

να σαι καλα weird λυπαμαι που ηρθαν ετσι τα πραγματα και αναγκαζεσαι να αποχωρησεις,με αυτο τον τροπο
τη γνωμη μου απεναντι στο ολο ζητημα με το πετραν την ειπα και στο αλλο θρεντ
δεν σεβαστηκε την προσωπικοτητα και τα ορια σου και φυσικα δεν βρηκα καμια επιτυχημενη σατιρα σε ολο αυτο.
εχεις δωσει πολλα στο χωρο αυτο,μου ειχες δωσει τη στηριξη σου απλοχερα οταν μπηκα στο φορουμ και σε ευχαριστω :Smile: 
προσωπικα θα μου λειψει πολυ ολη αυτη η ευαισθησια που εβγαζες.
καλη πορεια weird και να μεινεις ετσι παντα οπως εισαι..αυτη η ευαισθητη πλευρα ειναι η αληθεια σου και κανενας δεν μπορει οσο και να χτυπιεται να σε αλλαξει επειδηδεν του ταιριαζεις
σε οσους αρεσουμε για τους αλλους δεν θα μπορεσουμε :Smile:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Εγώ κοριτσάκι μου θα σε μαλώσω.
> Μου φαίνεται λίγο σαν μοχλός πίεσης όλο αυτό πάνω στο Νίκο. Δηλαδη: ή θα έρθει το φόρουμ στα μέτρα μου, ή αποχωρώ. 
> Έχουν αποχωρήσει δεκάδες μέλη από εδώ χωρίς καμια δήλωση. Έχεις αποστασιοποιηθεί και συ κάποια διαστήματα γιατί δεν σου έκανε το κλίμα. Το έχουν κάνει πολλοί.
> Όμως, μου φαίνεται λίγο σαν να λες στο Νίκο, ή θα τραβήξεις το αυτί του Πετράν, ή εμένα δεν με ξαναβλέπεις.
> Στην πραγματική σου ζωή τι θα έκανες αν αυτό το άτομο ήταν στη δουλειά σου και δεν μπορούσες να φύγεις?
> Τοτε θα τον αντιμετώπιζες ή θα πήγαινες στον εργοδότη και θα του έλεγες, ή το λύνεις ή φεύγω?


Δεν λέω αυτό Θεοφανία.

Λέω οτι με θεωρώ πια αρκετά υγιή για να παραμένω σε αυτό το αυτορυθμιζόμενο μπάχαλο.

Σέβομαι την λογική του Νίκου μα διαφωνώ. Και αυτή την διαφωνία μου, θα την εκφράσω ανοιχτά.
Ετσι πιστεύω οτι πρέπει.
Και θέλεις να σε διαβεβαιώσω?
Οτι μα ότι και να κάνει τώρα ο Νίκος, την απόφασή μου την έχω πάρει.
Την απόφασή μου την έχω πάρει, ότι και να γίνει τώρα. 
Θεοφανία, θυμάσαι τι μου είχες πει ε??

Οτι εδώ μεσα δεν είναι η ζωή και να προσέχω, γιατί μπαίνουν πολλα άτομα που με τίποτα δεν θα επέλεγα, να μην αναλώνομαι σε περιττούς καβγάδες.

Στο λέω και εγώ τώρα.
Και θα συνεχίσω να στο λέω  :Smile:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> να σαι καλα weird λυπαμαι που ηρθαν ετσι τα πραγματα και αναγκαζεσαι να αποχωρησεις,με αυτο τον τροπο
> τη γνωμη μου απεναντι στο ολο ζητημα με το πετραν την ειπα και στο αλλο θρεντ
> δεν σεβαστηκε την προσωπικοτητα και τα ορια σου και φυσικα δεν βρηκα καμια επιτυχημενη σατιρα σε ολο αυτο.
> εχεις δωσει πολλα στο χωρο αυτο,μου ειχες δωσει τη στηριξη σου απλοχερα οταν μπηκα στο φορουμ και σε ευχαριστω
> προσωπικα θα μου λειψει πολυ ολη αυτη η ευαισθησια που εβγαζες.
> καλη πορεια weird και να μεινεις ετσι παντα οπως εισαι..αυτη η ευαισθητη πλευρα ειναι η αληθεια σου και κανενας δεν μπορει οσο και να χτυπιεται να σε αλλαξει επειδηδεν του ταιριαζεις
> σε οσους αρεσουμε για τους αλλους δεν θα μπορεσουμε


Αυτό ακριβώς.
Αυτό έλειπε, να κοβόμαστε στα μέτρα του καθενός.
τρόποι αντίδρασης, υπάρχουνε πολλοί.
όπως το να επιλέγεις που και σε ποιόν να ανοίγεις την πόρτα και να έχεις σταμπάρει καλά την έξοδο κινδύνου.

 :Smile:

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Οχιιιιιιι
δεν θα πας πουθενα ουτε εσυ ουτε η Φυση..ακους εκει..
Δηλαδη τοσος εγωισμος? :Smile:  :Smile:  υπαρχουν αυτοι που σε εκτιμουν ρε παιδι μου..φερεσαι σα τη μανα μου..της ελεγα κατσε βρε σε χρειαζομαι..κι αυτη ελεγε δεν μπορω με στεναχωρησε το περιβάλλον σου..ναι αλλα εγω δεν σε πειραξα πουθενα..
Εγω τι να κανω?θα κλειδωσω την πορτα..

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Εγώ κοριτσάκι μου θα σε μαλώσω.
> Μου φαίνεται λίγο σαν μοχλός πίεσης όλο αυτό πάνω στο Νίκο. Δηλαδη: ή θα έρθει το φόρουμ στα μέτρα μου, ή αποχωρώ. 
> Έχουν αποχωρήσει δεκάδες μέλη από εδώ χωρίς καμια δήλωση. Έχεις αποστασιοποιηθεί και συ κάποια διαστήματα γιατί δεν σου έκανε το κλίμα. Το έχουν κάνει πολλοί.
> ...


Συμφωνούμε δηλαδή. Σου χαλάει τη διάθεση κάποιος εδώ μέσα και επειδή δεν υπάρχει ούτως ή άλλως παρέμβαση από τον Νίκο φεύγεις.
Ξέρεις πόσες φορές ένιωσα κακοποίηση εδώ μέσα από άτομα που στην πραγματική μου ζωή ούτε που θα έφτυνα , (πόσο μάλλον να τα κάνω και παρέα), και ποτέ δεν σκέφτηκα να φύγω?
Ξέρεις γιατί? Γιατί δεν επιτρέπω σε κανένα να επηρεάζει τις αποφάσεις μου και να βγάζει πάνω μου τις αρωστημένες διαθέσεις του που ξεκινούν απ τη δική του δυστυχία.
Σκέψου το.

----------


## Arsi

Weird μου,
είμαι λυπημένη πολύ.
Δεν πρόλαβα να διαβάσω όσα γράφτηκαν μόνο σκόρπιες γραμμές.
Με λυπεί το γεγονός ότι άτομα σαν εσένα που έχουν προσφέρει πραγματικά κομμάτια της ψυχής τους αναγκάζονται να αποχωρίσουν.
Αναγκάζεσαι να φτάσεις στο σημείο να πάρεις πίσω τόσο έντονες στιγμές μοιράσματος όπως στο θέμα της μαμάς σου,σκέψεις,ποιήματα.Να θέλεις να πάρεις πίσω ότι έδωσες για να προστατευτείς.

Στεναχωριέμαι γιατί θεωρώ απαράδεκτο αυτό που συμβαίνει από χθες.
Δε με ενδιαφέρουν οι φιλοσοφίες για ελευθερία,δημοκρατία,και καλά ελεύθερη έκφραση όταν αυτή μάλιστα είναι μαχαίρι για τον απέναντι,δε με ενδιαφέρει η αυτορρύθμιση ούτε η επέμβαση των διαχειριστών.Με ενδιαφέρει και με πονά όταν βλέπω απανθρωπιά.

Έλεος δηλαδή.Εννοείται πως είμαστε υπέρ της ελεύθερης έκφρασης και της σάτιρας και όλων όσων έχουν λεχθεί και καλά ότι δε μπορείς να δεχθείς γι\'αυτό και βρέθηκες σ\'αυτό το σημείο.

Αλλά ρωτάω.Τι σημαίνει ελευθερία έκφρασης?η ελευθερία υπάρχει μέσα απ\'την ανυπαρξία οποιουδήποτε ορίου?Βγαίνω στο δρόμο κ επειδή δε μου αρέσει η φάτσα του απέναντι αρχίζω να τον βρίζω?Να τη βράσω αυτή την ελευθερία όταν παίρνει από πάνω μου οποιαδήποτε ανθρωπιά.
Και δεν το λέω αυτό χαρακτηρίζοντας τη σάτιρα του πετράν κακή ή απαράδεκτη.Θεωρώ όμως απαράδεκτο εντελώς το γεγονός πως του τονίζεις ότι σε ενοχλεί,δε σ\'αφήνει να εκφραστείς,σε έφερε σε σημείο να ανοίξεις ολόκληρο θέμα ζητώντας τη συμμετοχή του διαχειριστή και υπάρχουν άτομα,όπως εσύ ρέιν που εύκολα λες ότι ζητάει τον αστυνόμο?Να σου πω κάτι?κ γω κ συ αν είμασταν έξω και δεχόμασταν επίθεση ΧΩΡΙΣ(το τονίζω)να μπορούμε να ανταπεξέλθουμε μόνο προσωπικά στην επίθεση,θα ζητούσαμε έναν αστυνόμο να μας προστατέψει...
Κ μετά απ\'όλα αυτά και με ψυχολογία της weird να πάρει πίσω και το παραμικρό που έδωσε εδώ μέσα και να ΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΤΕΙ να φύγει χωρίς να θέλει εξαιτίας της συμπεριφοράς(που δεν την κρίνω)ενός ατόμου,πως μπορεί κάποιος να γυρίσει να πει(και ο ίδιος) ότι είχε δίκιο ο πετραν,καλά θα κάνει να συνεχίζει κι ας πάει να λύσει τα θέματά της η weird?

Ελεος ρε παιδιά!!!!
Τι σημαίνει σεβασμός στα συναισθήματα του άλλου?
Πετράν κάνεις μια πλάκα,ένα πείραγμα θα πω εγώ(κ όχι σάτιρα) και ο αποδέκτης νιώθει απαίσια μέσα απ\'αυτήν αλλά ολοσδιόλου δε σε νιάζει λες.Δε σε ενδιαφέρει το τι προκαλεί αυτή η πλάκα σου...
Ο απέναντι νιώθει.Δε φταίει που νιώθει,ούτε θα ΕΠΡΕΠΕ να νιώθει κάπως αλλιώς.Τι θα πει έπρεπε?

Τι μαλακίες είναι αυτές,εγώ είμαι εντάξει με τον εαυτό μου,γουστάρω να τη λέω στον απέναντι γιατί δε μου αρέσει η φάτσα του(δλδ χωρίς λόγο,γιατί αυτό σημαίνει δε μου αρέσει το ύφος γραφής του) και καθόλου δε μ\'ενδιαφέρει για το πως νιώθει...

Εκεί λοιπόν φεύγει και η ελευθερία που με τόσο στόμφο ονομάζουν μερικοί και έρχεται η αναρχία.
Ειλικρινά,επειδή δυστυχώς είμαι οργισμένο άτομο,ξέρετε πόσες φορές μου\'χει έρθει να τα σπάσω όλα γύρω μου?κ όχι μόνο μέσα στο σπίτι μου.Καταπιέζω την ελευθερία μου?
ή μήπως θεωρείται υγιές πράγμα η γελοιοποίηση της έκφρασης κάποιου ανθρώπου που μέσα από κει προσπαθεί να εκφράσει σημαντικά κομμάτια της ψυχής του?επειδή ο κάθε πετραν με την αντίληψή του βλέπει και καλά ένα ψεύτικο προσωπείο.Πρόβλημα δικό του λοιπόν η οπτική του αλλά οφείλει να σεβαστεί κάποια πράγματα.
Δε μπορούμε δλδ να σεβαστούμε ευαίσθητες χορδές?πράγματα που για μας μπορεί να είναι ολόκληρη η ζωή μας και για άλλους ανέκδοτο?ή το αντίστοφο?
Δε σας έχει τύχει κομμάτια της ψυχής σας τόσο σημαντικά κ ιερά για σας, για κάποιον απ\'έξω να είναι ασήμαντα,γελοία,άξια χλευασμού.
Αντί να επικροτήσουμε να μπορούμε να βγάζουμε αυτά τα \'γελοία\' κομμάτια ο καθένας μας φοράμε παρωπίδες δλδ στο όνομα της ανωτερότητας κ της επιφανειακής λογικής?
Εν τέλει ας σεβαστούμε τον απέναντι.

Τόσο κινέζικα είναι όλα αυτά?το να είμαστε ανθρώπινοι?

Όχι,δε θα ήθελα την επέμβαση του διαχειριστή.Θα ήθελα απλά να είμαστε πιο ανθρώπινοι ανεξάρτητα του γεγονότος.
Για μένα ένα γεγονός υπάρχει.Πως μια συμφουρίτισσα από χθες-προχθές ή μπορεί κ από καιρό νιώθει μια δυσενεξία(κ όχι μόνο,νιώθει πως βιάστηκε η ψυχή της εξ ου κ κατέβασε το θέμα στην κακοποίηση.Αυτή έτσι νιώθει,δε θα βάλουμε εμείς σε τάξη το συναίσθημα!!!!!!!!!) με αποκωρύφωμα χθες και κολάμε να αναλύσουμε το σωστό-λάθος της πράξης του πετράν...

Μέγα λάθος κατ εμέ η αδιαφορία στο συναίσθημά της.-

----------


## weird

Γιατί δεν επιτρέπω σε κανένα να επηρεάζει τις αποφάσεις μου και να βγάζει πάνω μου τις αρωστημένες διαθέσεις του που ξεκινούν απ τη δική του δυστυχία.

Κι εγώ δεν το επιτρέπω Θεοφανία.
Εκεί έξω.. εκεί έξω παίρνω και δίνω σε πλαίσια αμοιβάιας αποδοχής και κατανοησης και επιλέγω.
Εδώ μέσα, τρώω στην μάπα.
Αρνούμαι να βρίσκομαι σε καθεστώς διαρκούς... αυτοάμυνας απο τον κάθε μην πω τι.
Αυτά.

Δεν νομίζω οτι ωφελεί να το συζητάμε άλλο, απλά διαφωνούμε.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Γιατί δεν επιτρέπω σε κανένα να επηρεάζει τις αποφάσεις μου και να βγάζει πάνω μου τις αρωστημένες διαθέσεις του που ξεκινούν απ τη δική του δυστυχία.
> 
> Κι εγώ δεν το επιτρέπω Θεοφανία.
> Εκεί έξω.. εκεί έξω παίρνω και δίνω σε πλαίσια αμοιβάιας αποδοχής και κατανοησης και επιλέγω.
> Εδώ μέσα, τρώω στην μάπα.
> Αρνούμαι να βρίσκομαι σε καθεστώς διαρκούς... αυτοάμυνας απο τον κάθε μην πω τι.
> Αυτά.
> 
> Δεν νομίζω οτι ωφελεί να το συζητάμε άλλο, απλά διαφωνούμε.


Εσύ αποφασίζεις. Κατά τα άλλα, α συμφωνήσω με όσους σου είπαν πως έχεις δώσει πολλά εδώ μέσα και από όσο ξέρω έχεις πάρει.
Εύχομαι να σε ξαναδώ στη ρίαλ λάιφ. 
Έχω καιρό να κάνω τραπεζάτη ψυχοθεραπεία.... :Smile:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> Εάν ο Κηπ έθετε δημόσια θέμα ενόχλησης, όπως έκανα και εγώ, θα έπαιρνα θέση.



στο σπιτι του κρεμασμενου δεν μιλανε για σκοινι αγαπητη weird.
χωρις να χρειαζεται περεταιρω διευκρινησεις,
ο καθε που εχει λερωμενη την φωλια του ξερει ποτε πρεπει να σιωπα.

----------


## pelariry

τελικά με τα spreads δεν ασχολείται κανένας ε;

----------


## RainAndWind

Όποιος επιθυμεί να δει και την άλλη πλευρά των πραγμάτων,γιατί προσωπικά θεωρώ πως μόνο όταν έχουμε εξετάσει γεγονότα και καταστάσεις και από την άλλη-την εκ διαμέτρου αντίθετη-οπτική μπορούμε να έχουμε μία ισορροπία ανάμεσα στον άκρατο συναισθηματισμό και τη στεγνή λογική,θα του πρότεινα να πάει να μελετήσει λίγο το thread \"Ρε παιδιά,βοήθεια\",όπου αυτός ο συναισθηματισμός έδειχνε το πολύ ωμό του πρόσωπο,που για μένα είναι ξεκάθαρα γκεμπελικό.Κάτι σε στυλ θα σε πατήσω στο λαρύγγι αν δεν παραδεχτείς πως το σωστό είναι αυτό που προτάσσω εγώ,αν δεν έρθεις στα νερά της παραδοχής των στεγνών σου μεθόδων και της στατιστικολαγνείας σου θα σε δαιμονοποιήσω,θα σε καλέσω ρομποτικό επιστήμονα,δίχως ίχνος ενσυναίσθησης,ανίκανο να νιώσεις κι εσύ βαθιά,αγνά,αληθινά αισθήματα σαν εμένα,εσύ ανάλγητε Πετράνς που δε λαμβάνεις υπόψιν σου το \"feedback της ψυχής\"και που ευτυχώς που δεν έγινες και ψυχο-lol-γος γιατί δίχως αυτή την ευαισθησία δεν μπορεί κάποιος να μπει στο άδυτο του ψυχανεμιζόμενου,λολ.Κι επειδή κόβω το να έχει κανείς ντομπροσύνη λίγο ανώτερο του να κατέχει τα σκήπτρα της drama queen,κι επειδή εκτός του Κηπ κανένας σε εκείνο το thread δεν υπερασπίστηκε τον άκαρδο σκληροτράχηλο Πετράν,με τον αλύπητο σεξισμό που μας ταπεινώνει,το θεωρώ απαραίτητο να προτείνω να διαπιστώσετε ιδίοις όμμασι πόσο τεχνικά μπορεί κάποιος να χειρίζεται την ευαισθησία του εκμαιεύοντας συγνώμες από έναν άλλο που δεν μπαίνει στον κόπο να απολογείται στον καθένα για το πώς θα εκφράζει την άποψή του.Μου έκανε δεινή εντύπωση πως ενώ ο Πετράν εκεί έτρωγε επίθεση δίχως να την προκαλέσει,πάλι η αδικημένη είχε βγει η weird.:P

Για μένα όλες αυτές οι τακτικές είναι λίγο drama-queen style,δεν της τιμώ καθόλου και γουστάρω περισσότερο τα άτομα που είναι σταθερά στις στάσεις τους(γιατί weird σ\'εκείνο το thread κάθε άλλο παρά σταθερή είδα τη στάση σου απέναντι στον Πετράν,οπότε αυτό που εισέπραξα είναι αυτό που επεσήμανε και η Ρεμ για τα αντιφατικά μηνύματα).Μία τον έτσουζες,μία κρυφογέλαγες,του πέρασες ένα στυλ ναι μωρέ αλλά,και έλα καλέ μου τώρα,όλα εντάξει,πάμε για τη μαγειρίτσα,χεχε,περνάνε κάτι μήνες και φτιάχνεις ένα thread που απευθύνεσαι στη διαχείριση να τον μαζέψει. :Mad: Ας τον μάζευες εσύ,που έδινες τα μηνύματα αυτά απέναντι στα χαιρέκακα και σεξιστικά λολ και χιχι.

Μπλιεχ δηλαδή...Στα γράφω λίγο χύμα,γιατί θεωρώ πως εσύ το ξεκίνησες,αλλά δεν παίρνεις το βάρος και την ευθύνη της στάσης σου,παρά τα ρίχνεις όλα στον κακό χαρακτήρα του Πετράν.Διαφωνώ κάθετα με οτιδήποτε μου βρωμάει υποκρισία.Μάλλον μοιάζω περισσότερο στον Πετράν αν και γυναίκα,λολοολ.Δεν στην έλεγε γιατί γράφεις ποίηση,στην έλεγε και στη λέει για όλα αυτά τα σκηνικά που τα έβλεπε ως ψεύτικα,που εδώ που τα λέμε,με τέτοια σενάρια που στήθηκαν,τηλεαστυδικαστήρ α λαικίστικαθρεντοτόπικς,κι εγώ σάλιασα από απέχθεια.Ιτ μέικς μι θινκ δατ γνωστικοσυμπεριφορική ψηφίζω,όχι ψυχοθεραπεία,λοοολ.:P

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Οσο για το να γίνω πιο χοντρόπετση..
> Πιστεύω Κρίνο, οτι εκεί εξω, δεν είναι τόσο ζούγκλα όσο εδώ.
> 
> 
> σωστο αυτο, εξω εχει απο ολα και τα καλα και τα κακα.
> 
> Το χοντροπετση το εννοουσα δικτυακα χοντροπετση.
> Με την εννοια οτι το δικτυο δεν ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα με την ζωη σου.
> ...




να σαι καλα και εγω σε ευχαριστω για την παρεα εδω και χρονια.
Ελπιζω παντα βεβαια σε δικτυακη επανακαμψη.

 :Wink:

----------


## katerinaki

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> 
> 
> δεν με νοιαζει η κοντρα σου με τον κιπ,δεν μπορω ομως να βλεπω να μιλας με αυτο τον αναρμοστο τροπο σε εναν ανθρωπο απλα και μονο επειδη διαφωνει μαζι σου.
> ...


Νομιζω οτι αν δεν γνωριζες τον κηπ προσωπικα δεν θα μιλουσες τοσο ασχημα οταν του απευθυνεσαι (βεβαια κ αυτος σου ανταποδιδει τα ιδια ).Μου κανει εντυπωση ομως ποσο εξω επεσες !Οταν τον συναντησες στην κριση που ειχε ,ησουν ενθουσιασμενος με την επαφη που ειχατε κ τον χαρακτηρα του!
Μετα τι εγινε?σενοχλησε η σχεση του με την Θεοφανια η αποκαλυφτηκε ο χαρατηρας του δικτυακα και εσυ ειχες κανει λαθος?
Δεν μ ενδιαφερει αν απαντησεις!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



δεν συγκρινω,
αλλα με βολευε....
:P:P:P

Μου λες να μιλησουμε.....
ΠΑΛΙ????
μα 3 ωρες μιλαγαμε, δεν εφτασε??? ποσο πια?

Και ξερεις τι?
αν δεν ειχαμε μιλησει θα ημουν πιο μαζεμενος,
γιατι ποτε δεν κρινω τον αλλον με αυστηρα κριτηρια αν δεν τον εχω δει.
Μπορει να κανω λαθος ρε αδερφε.....

Εδω ομως δεν μιλαω για δικτυακη εικονα, εχω προσωπικη αποψη στο 100%
Εσυ δεν μπορεις να εισαι σιγουρη για τον πετραν, δεν σου κανει επειδη στην λεει.
Αν πινατε ενα καφε και ελεγες οτι περασα παρα πολυ καλα, τι θα ελεγες μετα?


Ο κηπ εχει περασει μετα το φλας που εφαγε σε ενα αλλο ακρο που για μενα ειναι περα απο καθε ανοχη.
Ειναι δικη του επιλογη την οποια την σεβομαι, αλλα την απορριπτω κιολας.


Οποτε ο καθενας ας τραβηξει τον δρομο που επελεξε.
Απο μεριας μου κανενα απολυτως προβλημα.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Όποιος επιθυμεί να δει και την άλλη πλευρά των πραγμάτων,γιατί προσωπικά θεωρώ πως μόνο όταν έχουμε εξετάσει γεγονότα και καταστάσεις και από την άλλη-την εκ διαμέτρου αντίθετη-οπτική μπορούμε να έχουμε μία ισορροπία ανάμεσα στον άκρατο συναισθηματισμό και τη στεγνή λογική,θα του πρότεινα να πάει να μελετήσει λίγο το thread \"Ρε παιδιά,βοήθεια\",όπου αυτός ο συναισθηματισμός έδειχνε το πολύ ωμό του πρόσωπο,που για μένα είναι ξεκάθαρα γκεμπελικό.Κάτι σε στυλ θα σε πατήσω στο λαρύγγι αν δεν παραδεχτείς πως το σωστό είναι αυτό που προτάσσω εγώ,αν δεν έρθεις στα νερά της παραδοχής των στεγνών σου μεθόδων και της στατιστικολαγνείας σου θα σε δαιμονοποιήσω,θα σε καλέσω ρομποτικό επιστήμονα,δίχως ίχνος ενσυναίσθησης,ανίκανο να νιώσεις κι εσύ βαθιά,αγνά,αληθινά αισθήματα σαν εμένα,εσύ ανάλγητε Πετράνς που δε λαμβάνεις υπόψιν σου το \"feedback της ψυχής\"και που ευτυχώς που δεν έγινες και ψυχο-lol-γος γιατί δίχως αυτή την ευαισθησία δεν μπορεί κάποιος να μπει στο άδυτο του ψυχανεμιζόμενου,λολ.Κι επειδή κόβω το να έχει κανείς ντομπροσύνη λίγο ανώτερο του να κατέχει τα σκήπτρα της drama queen,κι επειδή εκτός του Κηπ κανένας σε εκείνο το thread δεν υπερασπίστηκε τον άκαρδο σκληροτράχηλο Πετράν,με τον αλύπητο σεξισμό που μας ταπεινώνει,το θεωρώ απαραίτητο να προτείνω να διαπιστώσετε ιδίοις όμμασι πόσο τεχνικά μπορεί κάποιος να χειρίζεται την ευαισθησία του εκμαιεύοντας συγνώμες από έναν άλλο που δεν μπαίνει στον κόπο να απολογείται στον καθένα για το πώς θα εκφράζει την άποψή του.Μου έκανε δεινή εντύπωση πως ενώ ο Πετράν εκεί έτρωγε επίθεση δίχως να την προκαλέσει,πάλι η αδικημένη είχε βγει η weird.:P
> 
> Για μένα όλες αυτές οι τακτικές είναι λίγο drama-queen style,δεν της τιμώ καθόλου και γουστάρω περισσότερο τα άτομα που είναι σταθερά στις στάσεις τους(γιατί weird σ\'εκείνο το thread κάθε άλλο παρά σταθερή είδα τη στάση σου απέναντι στον Πετράν,οπότε αυτό που εισέπραξα είναι αυτό που επεσήμανε και η Ρεμ για τα αντιφατικά μηνύματα).Μία τον έτσουζες,μία κρυφογέλαγες,του πέρασες ένα στυλ ναι μωρέ αλλά,και έλα καλέ μου τώρα,όλα εντάξει,πάμε για τη μαγειρίτσα,χεχε,περνάνε κάτι μήνες και φτιάχνεις ένα thread που απευθύνεσαι στη διαχείριση να τον μαζέψει.Ας τον μάζευες εσύ,που έδινες τα μηνύματα αυτά απέναντι στα χαιρέκακα και σεξιστικά λολ και χιχι.
> 
> Μπλιεχ δηλαδή...Στα γράφω λίγο χύμα,γιατί θεωρώ πως εσύ το ξεκίνησες,αλλά δεν παίρνεις το βάρος και την ευθύνη της στάσης σου,παρά τα ρίχνεις όλα στον κακό χαρακτήρα του Πετράν.Διαφωνώ κάθετα με οτιδήποτε μου βρωμάει υποκρισία.Μάλλον μοιάζω περισσότερο στον Πετράν αν και γυναίκα,λολοολ.Δεν στην έλεγε γιατί γράφεις ποίηση,στην έλεγε και στη λέει για όλα αυτά τα σκηνικά που τα έβλεπε ως ψεύτικα,που εδώ που τα λέμε,με τέτοια σενάρια που στήθηκαν,τηλεαστυδικαστήρ α λαικίστικαθρεντοτόπικς,κι εγώ σάλιασα από απέχθεια.Ιτ μέικς μι θινκ δατ γνωστικοσυμπεριφορική ψηφίζω,όχι ψυχοθεραπεία,λοοολ.:P


Δεν νομίζω οτι βλέπεις και τις δύο πλευρές των πραγμάτων Ρειν,αλλά αυτό είναι δική μου εκτίμηση.

Οπως εσύ τώρα, αναφέρεις το θέμα του παλαιότερου διαπληκτισμού με τον Πετράν, και η ίδια εγώ το κάνω στο πρώτο μνμ αποχώρησής μου, όταν αναφέρομαι στον παλιότερο καβγά μας. Δεν είναι κάτι κρυφό. 
εξάλλου, έχουμε ήδη μιλήσει πριβέ μετά τον καβγα και ζητήσαμε αμοιβαίες συγνώμες, αναγνωρίζοντας και οι δυο τα λάθη μας. Οπότε είναι λίγο άστοχο να συνδέεις εκείνο σαν πρόκληση για το τώρα. 
Ο καθένας μπορεί να το διαβάσει και να βγάλει τα συμπεράσματά του.

Και πάλι θα σου πω, δεν ανοίγω λεπτομερή διάλογο, όταν αντιλαμβανόμαστε διαφορετικά το α και το β.
Το θέμα μου δεν είναι ο πετράν αλλά η διαχείριση του φόρουμ και πώς αυτή δεν ασκείται. 

και ποτέ δεν είπα οτι είμαι τέλεια/άψογη ενώ εκείνος βρωμοχαρακτήρας. κάτι που λέω τα λέω χρόνια, δεν μπορούμε να βγάζουμε συμπέρασμα για τις προθέσεις ή τον χαρακτήρα του αλλου, απο εδώ μέσα. 

Συνέχισε να διαφωνείς με οτιδήποτε σου βρωμάει υποκρισία, μόνο που θα πρέπει να βρεις άλλο κρεας, \"να του τα γράφεις λίγο χύμα\".

Ευτυχώς για εμένα.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Οσο για το να γίνω πιο χοντρόπετση..
> Πιστεύω Κρίνο, οτι εκεί εξω, δεν είναι τόσο ζούγκλα όσο εδώ.
> 
> ...


 :Smile: ))))

Περιττό να σου πω οτι συμφωνώ στα παραπάνω.

----------


## katerinaki

[quote]_Originally posted by weird_



> _Originally posted by katerinaki_
> Νομιζω οτι δεν εχεις το δικαιωμα να αποχωρησεις γιατι εχεις την ικανοτητα να απαλυνεις κ να κατανοεις τον πονο που πολλοι βγαζουν σ αυτο το φορουμ!Γιατι ασχολεισαι με την αρενα της διανοητικοποιησης και ξεχνας την ποιηση σου?
> Η προσωπικοτητα σου θιχτηκε κ θυμωσε κ αντεδρασε!Μην ασχολεισαι πολυ μαζι της μη της δινεις πεδιο να θεριεψει,συνεχισε να γραφεις στο φορουμ οποτε μπορεις γιατι προσφερεις κ αυτο ειναι το πιο σημαντικο κ για σενα κ για το forum!


Κατερίνα, δεν είναι μια απλή κόντρα ανάμεσα στην αδυναμία της διανοητικοποίησης να εκτιμήσει και να σεβαστεί το συναίσθημα...

Αυτό ήταν η αφορμή να ξεχειλίσει το ποτήρι.
Νιώθω οτι εδώ μέσα πια, γίνονται πολλές κακοήθειες και το νιώθω ανήθικο να εξακολουθήσω να ασχολούμαι με την ποίησή μου...Αλλά πιο ηθικό, το να θίξω με την ηχηρή απουσία μου, κάποια κακώς κείμενα.

Δεν γίνεται να υποστηρίζω, όταν ο χώρος γύρω μου είναι αρένα. 
Αυτό το βλέπω σαν συνώνυμο κοινωνικής ευαισθησίας. 
Δεν γίνεται να κλείνω τα μάτια.

Σ ευχαριστώ καλή μου για τα λόγια σου. [/quote


-νιώθω ανήθικο να εξακολουθήσω να ασχολούμαι με την ποίησή-

Δεν εννοω να γραφεις ποιηματα και να τα διαβαζουν λιγοι ποιητες! Λεω οτι ειναι να ανηθικο να μη προσφερεις βοηθεια σαυτους που τοχουν αναγκη και καταφευγουν σαυτο το φορουμ οχι για να περασει η ωρα τους αλλα για να μη τρελλαθουν εντελως!
Ειναι πολυ σωστο για την προσωπικοτητα σου το να αποχωρησεις αλλα καθολου σωστο για την εσωτερικη σου εξελιξη!(συμφωνα με τον νομο της προσφορας)

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> Πετράν κάνεις μια πλάκα,ένα πείραγμα θα πω εγώ(κ όχι σάτιρα) και ο αποδέκτης νιώθει απαίσια μέσα απ\'αυτήν αλλά ολοσδιόλου δε σε νιάζει λες.Δε σε ενδιαφέρει το τι προκαλεί αυτή η πλάκα σου...
> Ο απέναντι νιώθει.Δε φταίει που νιώθει,ούτε θα ΕΠΡΕΠΕ να νιώθει κάπως αλλιώς.Τι θα πει έπρεπε?



επειδη δικτυακός γνωριζομαστε αρκετα,
παιρνω το θαρρος να πω οτι ετσι ακριβως ειναι.

Αλλιως, τοσο καιρο,
τονοι και τονοι πραγματων ου εχουν γραφτει πανε στο βροντο....


Με συγχωρειται,
αλλα οποτε δειξει συναισθηματα εδω μεσα,
ειτε καλα ειτε κακα,
τα εννοουσα και προσπαθω να κρατιεμαι σε αυτο το μοτιβο.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by pelariry_
> τελικά με τα spreads δεν ασχολείται κανένας ε;



χεστα μαυρα χαλια....


Πάνω από τις 400 μονάδες το spread

Πρώτη καταχώρηση: Πέμπτη, 15 Απριλίου 2010, 11:07

Επιστροφή στο πρόσφατο παρελθόν, για το κρατικό κόστος δανεισμού.

Οι διεθνείς αγορές συνεχίζουν το αδυσώπητο κερδοσκοπικό παιχνίδι κατά της Ελλάδας, πιέζοντας με αυτόν τον τρόπο την ελληνική κυβέρνηση να προσφύγει τελικά σε αυτόν τον πολυδιαφημιζόμενο διπλό μηχανισμό στήριξης της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης και του Διεθνούς Νομισματικού Ταμείου.

Πάνω από τις 420 μονάδες βάσης ενισχύθηκε το spread στο 10ετές ομόλογο, καθώς εντείνονται οι πιέσεις από τις αγορές για να προσφύγει η Ελλάδα στον μηχανισμό στήριξης ΕΕ-ΔΝΤ, ώστε να πείσει τους επενδυτές ότι μπορεί να αποφύγει το εφιαλτικό -και αρκετά μακρινό- ενδεχόμενο της χρεοκοπίας.

Συγκεκριμένα, η διαφορά απόδοσης του 10ετούς κρατικού ομολόγου αναφοράς με τον αντίστοιχο γερμανικό τίτλο διευρύνθηκε μέχρι τις 427 μονάδες βάσης, ενώ άνοιξε στις 393, σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία του Bloomberg.
http://www.zougla.gr/page.ashx?pid=2&amp;aid=124461&amp;cid=8


τι πιστευεις θα την αποφυγουμε την χρεωκοπια η μπα?

----------


## RainAndWind

Σίγουρα αντιλαμβανόμαστε διαφορετικά τα πράγματα weird.Aλλά αν μπορούμε να είμαστε διαφορετικοί και να συνυπάρχουμε,τότε έχουμε κάνει και ένα βήμα παραπάνω.Στο έλεγε και ο Πετράν αυτό,δεν το καταλάβαινες,πως στα πλαίσια της συνύπαρξης θα μπορούσες να αποφασίσεις να αποδεχόσουν και τη δική του διάσταση,σαν ενήλικας. :Wink: 
Τέσπα,είναι δική σου απόφαση,σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα στη ζωή σου,να είσαι υγιής και δυνατή. :Smile: Cheers.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Σίγουρα αντιλαμβανόμαστε διαφορετικά τα πράγματα weird.Aλλά αν μπορούμε να είμαστε διαφορετικοί και να συνυπάρχουμε,τότε έχουμε κάνει και ένα βήμα παραπάνω.Στο έλεγε και ο Πετράν αυτό,δεν το καταλάβαινες,πως στα πλαίσια της συνύπαρξης θα μπορούσες να αποφασίσεις να αποδεχόσουν και τη δική του διάσταση,σαν ενήλικας.
> Τέσπα,είναι δική σου απόφαση,σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα στη ζωή σου,να είσαι υγιής και δυνατή.Cheers.


Την κατανοώ την διάστασή του, δεν δικαιολογώ τις χλεύες και τις ειρωνίες όμως, το να τις τρώω στην μάπα απο κάθε κατεύθυνση, στα πλαίσια του φόρουμ, απο οποιοδήποτε μέλος. Δεν μιλώ επι του προσωπικού με τον πετράν. 

Με την καμία όμως.

Και φυσικα κατανοώ την λογική της διαχείρισής, δεν την αποδέχομαι όμως, για τους λόγους που εξέθεσα.
Δεν θα ήθελα να σε χαρακτηρίσω ως ενήλικα ή μη, αλλά να απαντήσω στην κριτική σου με την δική μου κριτική, οτι αν και εύστοχη σε κάποια πράγματα, σε κάποια άλλα αστοχείς τελείως...
είναι δικό σου θέμα αν θα δεχθείς ως φάλτσο ή σωστό αυτό που λέω. 

Στο τέλος τέλος,ας αποδεχθούμε την διαφορετική οπτική μας Ρειν και ας προχωρήσουμε.
Καλή συνέχεια και σε εσένα.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> 
> 
> για όλα αυτά τα σκηνικά που τα έβλεπε ως ψεύτικα,



φανταζομαι καταλαβαινεις πως νιωθει καποιος, οταν αυτα που βρισκεις ψευτικα για τον αλλον ειναι η πραγματικοτητα του ε?
Και οχι εικονικη αλλα ουσιας....

Αλλα αν το καταλαβαινες θα το εγραφες?
βεβαια οχι.



Κατα τα αλλα,
πολλα απο αυτα που γραφει η weird, μου φαινονται περιεργα για τα γουστα μου, αλλες φορες βαρετα, και εννοω τα στιχακια ετσι, οχι αλλα κειμενα.


Ποτε μου δεν σκεφτηκα ομως,
να παρω αυτο το στυλακι για να το κανω κατι αλλο.
Αν εμπαινα σε αυτο το τριπακι ποτε μου, θα της εγραφα,
weird γραφεις μπουρδες, αυτο σκεφτομαι και στο λεω.



Α! και επειδη ο χειροτερος ειρωνας εδω μεσα ειμαι εγω,
(παρακαλω μην μου το αμφισβητησετε αυτο)
ειναι διαφορετικο να ειρωνευεσαι τον αλλο σε τετ α τετ και διαφορετικο να το κανεις πασα σε αλλο προσωπο.
Κατι που εγω τουλαχιστον ΔΕΝ το εχω κανει ποτε μου και φυσικα δεν θα το αλλαζα αυτο ποτε μου.

Οτι λογαριασμους εχω με τον καθενα θα τους λυσω μαζι του και μεσω τριτων.


Νταξ?

Λογω διατριβης,
επιτρεψτε μου να εχω αποψη για το θεμα.

----------


## weird

[quote]_Originally posted by katerinaki_



> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by katerinaki_
> Νομιζω οτι δεν εχεις το δικαιωμα να αποχωρησεις γιατι εχεις την ικανοτητα να απαλυνεις κ να κατανοεις τον πονο που πολλοι βγαζουν σ αυτο το φορουμ!Γιατι ασχολεισαι με την αρενα της διανοητικοποιησης και ξεχνας την ποιηση σου?
> Η προσωπικοτητα σου θιχτηκε κ θυμωσε κ αντεδρασε!Μην ασχολεισαι πολυ μαζι της μη της δινεις πεδιο να θεριεψει,συνεχισε να γραφεις στο φορουμ οποτε μπορεις γιατι προσφερεις κ αυτο ειναι το πιο σημαντικο κ για σενα κ για το forum!
> 
> ...


Λοιπόν, θα κάνω κάτι για αυτό. Ισως ανοίξω μια δική μου σελίδα με σκέψεις και ποιήματα, και όποιος θέλει να μπαίνει να εκφράζεται. 

Μου έδωσες μια καλή ιδέα.
Κατερινάκι, με προβλημάτισε η τελευταία φράση σου.

Σ ευχαριστώ.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by katerinaki_
> 
> Νομιζω οτι αν δεν γνωριζες τον κηπ προσωπικα δεν θα μιλουσες τοσο ασχημα οταν του απευθυνεσαι (βεβαια κ αυτος σου ανταποδιδει τα ιδια ).Μου κανει εντυπωση ομως ποσο εξω επεσες !Οταν τον συναντησες στην κριση που ειχε ,ησουν ενθουσιασμενος με την επαφη που ειχατε κ τον χαρακτηρα του!
> Μετα τι εγινε?σενοχλησε η σχεση του με την Θεοφανια η αποκαλυφτηκε ο χαρατηρας του δικτυακα και εσυ ειχες κανει λαθος?
> Δεν μ ενδιαφερει αν απαντησεις!



καλα το τελευταιο γιατι το γραφεις?
παντα απαντω σε οτι με ρωτανε, τεσπα...

Με τον κηπ ειμασταν μια χαρα καιμαλιστα ημουν συγκινημενος για το ταξιδι και την ολη επαφη μας.

Δεν με ενοχλησε η σχεση του με καμια θεοφανια, αυτο ελειπε....
Με ενοχλησε γιατι ανακαλυψα εκ των υστερων οτι μπορει να εμπλακει σε καταστασεις που τις θεωρω το λιγοτερο χυδαιες.

Να στο πω αλλιως,
αν το ολο σκηνικο ειχε γινει πριν,
δεν θα ασχολιομουν καθολου ουτε με το κηπ ουτε τι κανει ουτε τιποτα.
Για το θεμα θα πεταγα ενα σχολιο, φιλε μου μαλακια εκανες και τελος.

Μεχρι να αναθεωρησει ολη αυτη την σταση του,
η δικη μου θα ειναι αυτη ακριβως.
Αν αυτο δεν συμβει ποτε, τοτε ποτε και εγω.


Και δινω βαρυτητα ακριβως γιατι εχω ολοκληρωμενη εικονα και οχι μια δηθεν δικτυακη.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> 
> 
> για όλα αυτά τα σκηνικά που τα έβλεπε ως ψεύτικα,
> ...


Δεν νομίζω οτι το καταλαβαίνει Κρίνο,
γι αυτό δεν κατηγορώ κανέναν.
Και στα υπόλοιπα που λες για την ειρωνία συμφωνώ. 

Ας το αφήσουμε εδω

Θα ήθελα να κλείσει αρμονικά αυτή η σελίδα.
Μην συνεχίζετε κρίσεις, επικρίσεις και διαμάχες εδω.

Ας μείνει έτσι.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Θα ήθελα να συμπληρώσω κάποια πράγματα.. η όλη φιλοσοφία της αυτορύθμισης, οδηγεί στην ιδέα του φόρουμ αυτοάμυνας..Κι όμως, αυτό που είδα να συμβαίνει, όχι μόνο επι του δικού μου προσωπικού τωρινού καβγα, αλλά και παλιότερα, είναι να δικαιολογούν τους εαυτούς τους οι επιτιθέμενοι, καθώς ο άλλος, πρέπει να βρει έναν τρόπο να το διαχειριστεί. Είτε με το νταιλίκι του, είτε με την αδιαφορία του.
> Κάποτε είπες Νίκο, ότι απογοητεύεσαι που βλέπεις τα εκάστοτε μέλη, να μην «ενεργοποιούνται» για να καταδικάσουν συμπεριφορές που δεν συνάδουν με την φιλοσοφία της κοινότητας. 
> Πάνω σε αυτό, έχω να πω το εξής.
> Θα μπορούσα να παρομοιάσω την κατάσταση του φόρουμ με εκείνη του δρόμου, που πολλά άτομα ταυτόχρονα θέλουν να διασχίσουν, αλλά δεν υπάρχει φανάρι που να ρυθμίζει στοιχειωδώς, ποιόν χώρο θα καταλάβει ο ένας και πότε θα περάσει ο άλλος. Έτσι, το μεμονωμένο άτομο, αν θέλει να περάσει τον δρόμο, για να μην τον πατήσει κανενας άλλος με το αμάξι του ( χλευασμοί, βρισιές, ειρωνίες, χτυπήματα κάτω από την μέση, σεξισμός), θα πρεπει να βρει έναν τρόπο, κάθε φορά, αφού δεν υπάρχουν σηματοδότες και κοινοί κώδικες συμπεριφοράς. 
> Έτσι, θα πρέπει είτε να σταματήσει κάπως το αμάξι ( νταϊλίκι, μια σου και μια μου, μετά από ενδεχομένως πολλές φορές ψύχραιμης αντιμετώπισης) είτε να βρει έναν τρόπο να περάσει τρέχοντας ή ανάμεσα από τα διάφορα αμάξια ( αδιαφορία). Σε κάθε περίπτωση, να βαδίσει ήρεμα σαν άνθρωπος, δεν μπορεί. 
> Ενδεχομένως σε κάποιον ο οποίος δεν έχει γράψει χιλιάδες μηνύματα υποστήριξης, δίνοντας και την ψυχή του σε αυτά, ούτε έχει εξομοληγηθεί εδώ μέσα πράγματα που στο ημερολόγιό του το ίδιο, δεν τα έχει γράψει, το φόρουμ να φαίνεται σαν ένα από τα πολλά φόρουμ και να το βλέπει με μια πολύ χαλαρή ματιά το τι γίνεται σε αυτό. 
> Αλλά και πάλι, σάπμως και εγώ, πολλές φορές δεν είδα τα πράγματα με μια χαλαρή ματιά? Όλο αυτό το σκηνικό χλεύης που υπέστην από τον Πετράν, με ξύπνησε, με ταρακούνησε. Και διαπίστωσα, ότι έχουν γίνει πολύ πολύ χειρότερα σκηνικά. Στα οποία, έκλεινα τα μάτια. Και έχουνε γίνει και από μέλη που μου είναι συμπαθή, και από μέλη που αντιπαθώ. Και δεν επεδείκνυα κάθε φορά την ίδια ευαισθησία. Ευτυχώς όμως, τώρα, ξύπνησα. Τώρα, είμαι λιγότερο επιλεκτική στην ευαισθησία μου. Μπορώ να δω καθαρά, ότι πολλές φορές έχουνε πληγωθεί άνθρωποι εδώ μέσα, και εμένα ούτε που πήγε το μυαλό μου. Μπορώ να πω με θυμό ότι αρνούμαι να συμμετάσχω σε ένα φόρουμ- αρένα και να βλέπω καθαρά τις κακοήθειες που πλέον έχουνε γίνει συνήθεια και δεδομένες. 
> 
> ...

----------


## Alobar

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Κρίνο,κάτι τέτοιοι χαρακτηρισμοί για τον Κηπ,έρχονται σε ευθεία αντίθεση με δυσανάλογες ευαισθησίες που ανά καιρούς έχεις επιδείξει για τον Πάνο,την libpa και όσους έχεις αναλάβει κατά καιρούς να διασώσεις από την κακιά ομάδα που κανιβαλίζει και ανθρωποτρώει,λολ.Χμ,τον Κηπ φαίνεται δεν τον εντάσσεις στην ίδια κατηγορία των ψυχικά ασθενούντων που χρειάζονται την ευαίσθητη δικαιογνωμία σου,γιατί άραγε;;;Δεν παίζουν στην ίδια κατηγορία μόνο όσοι τολμούν να σε κρίνουν,ε;:P
> Btw,κανένας άλλος εκτός από εσένα δεν βλέπει τον Κηπ ως μαλακιστήρι,γιατί κανένας άλλος προφανώς δεν έχει τόσο εγωισμό ώστε να θεωρήσει πως όποιος του πάει κόντρα και τολμά,ωιμέ να τον αγγίξει με κριτική,γίνεται αυτόματα εχθρός του.:P


Είναι όχι απλά αστεία αυτά που διαδραματίζονται εδώ, αλλά φτάνουν τη δυναμική που μπορεί να έχει ένα ανέκδοτο. Ανέκδοτο μεν, αποτυχημένο δε. Μου είναι λυπηρό να βλέπω χρήστες που διακρίνονται για την ποότητά τους, να επιτρέπουν ακόμη και στα ίδια τους τα θρεντς να συμβαίνουν απανωτές καοποιήσεις ΕΜΦΑΝΕΣΤΑΤΕΣ σε όλους, και ταυτόχρονα να θέτουν οι ίδιοι ζήτημα κακοποίησης. Το συγκεκριμένο είναι πταίσμα μπροστά σε αυτό που επιτρέπεται να συμβαίνει επανειλημμένα απ\' το ίδιο άτομο. Χρησιμοποιεί αυτή τη γελοία υπόγεια τακτική, που αν και είναι ισάξια της δυναμικής του και το μόνο πράγμα που το χαρακτηρίζει - δε μπορεί να ανταπεξέλθει καν σε κάτι άλλο -, ούτε καν αυτή δε μπορεί να κάνει... πετυχημένα...
Μια αστειότητα που σημειώθηκε ας πούμε, είναι να ζητάς Γουίρντ απ\' τη Μάριαν να μη σου \'χαλάσει\' το άλλο σου θρεντ, ενώ μόλις είχε ΒΡΙΣΤΕΙ από τον ... καλό σου Κρίνο, γιατί ήταν εκτός θέματος ας πούμε;... μα λίγο παρακάτω ο ίδιος έχει κολλήσει εμμονικά στο να αποκαλύψει τις... σεξουαλικές διαθέσεις του Πετράν. Έκανε απανωτά την ίδια ερώτηση και αδυνατούσε να καταλάβει την απάντηση - πραγματικά ΔΕ μπορεί ο άνθρωπος... εκεί γιατί δε του ζήτησες να μη συνεχίσει να βγαίνει εκτός θέματος στο φλέγον ζήτημά σου;... κι αυτά είναι ελάχιστα μπροστά σε άλλα.

Θεωρώ αναξιοπιστία να επικαλείται κανείς \'καθαρή και αντικειμενική κρίση\' όσο αυτή είναι εφικτή, δείχνοντας απροκάλυπτα τη μεροληψία του υπέρ αυτών που όπως είπα και πριν προχωρούν οι ίδιοι σε ύβρεις και επιθέσεις μιας και δεν έχουν να επιδείξουν κάτι άλλο... 

Δεν έχω κάνει \'λάθος\' καθώς κάνω παράθεση σε απάντηση της Ρέίν για να σου πω αυτά που θέλω φυσικά... κι αν θέλεις να το πάω και ακόμη πιο \'βαθιά\' - μιας και είναι της δικής μου \'δυναμικής\' και το κατααφέρνω - επέτρεψες και κάτι άλλο απ\' το άλλο \'προσφιλές\' και \'αγαπητό\' σου μέλος... να αναφερθεί σε... επίθεση που της έκαναν, λέει, με χλευασμούς και ύβρεις... αυτό κι αν είναι ανέκδοτο. Να τσουβαλιάζει άπαντες δεν είναι;... ας πάρει μια - μια τις λέξεις που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν, κι αν βρει έστω και μια που να αποτελεί ύβρη ή χλευασμό, ας μου σφυρίξει και κλέφτικα... εσένα βλέπω όμως πως δε σου κάνει \'κούκου\' - μέσα στο ίδιο σου το θρεντ ξανατονίζω - το να παραποιούνται οι έννοιες των λέξεων. Βλέπεις, η αγαπητή σου αυτή κυρία, έχει την εντύπωση ότι θα μας... πονέσει καθώς θα διορθώσει ένα γραμματικό ή συντακτικό λάθος. Αλλά μόνο αυτό ΜΠΟΡΕΙ... στο να προσπαθεί όμως να αλλοιώσει το σκεπτικό και την άποψη των άλλων που καταδεικνύει με πλήρη ΕΥΘΥΤΗΤΑ το τί ακριβώς κάνει εδώ μέσα, ενημέρωσέ την ότι έχει αποτύχει παταγωδώς... το γελοίο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι ο συνοδοιπόρος της κακοποιεί ανελέητα την ελληνική γλώσσα αλλά ως γνωστόν η ίδια έχει θέμα και με την όραση...

Ρέϊν, αν μου επιτρέπεις, έχεις αρχίσει να \'χάνεις\' την ποιότητά σου καθώς κατέδειξες πάνω - κάτω τα ίδια πράματα. Μέχρι εκεί είναι η ποιότητα βλέπεις. Και χάνεται όταν κανείς αποφασίζει να είναι αμερόληπτος... 

Πάντως, δεν υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη ανοησία από αυτή που θέλει κάποιους ανθρώπους να πιστεύουν ότι οι επειδή θεωρούν κατώτερους όλους τους άλλους, μπορούν να πατήσουν πάνω σε όλους. Θα φάνε τα μούτρα τους όμως, γιατί έννοιες όπως η θρασυδειλία, ο κομπλεξισμός, η χολή και η κακεντρέχεια συνάδουν με τις συμπεριφορές τους και το χαρακτήρα τους... με τις μουλωχτές συμπεριφορές δηλαδή. Και καλά θα κάνουν να το πάρουν απόφαση. Ότι όχι μόνο είναι όλοι οι άνθρωποι \'ψυχικώς πάσχοντες\', αλλά και ότι η απέχθεια που δείχνουν στην πραγματικότητα για τους \'καημένους\' τους \'αδύναμους\', καταδεικνύει περίτρανα το πόσο κενοί και ρηχοί είναι στην προσπάθειά τους να πείσουν ότι ανήκουν σε άλλη κατηγορία. Δυστυχώς, πολλοί πέφτουν σε τέτοιες στημένες παγίδες. Και δυστυχώς σε αυτούς τους ανθρώπους ποντάρουν και πατάνε για να αναρριχηθούν... 

... αστειότητες καλή μου Γουίρντ, ειλικρινά...

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Κρίνο,κάτι τέτοιοι χαρακτηρισμοί για τον Κηπ,έρχονται σε ευθεία αντίθεση με δυσανάλογες ευαισθησίες που ανά καιρούς έχεις επιδείξει για τον Πάνο,την libpa και όσους έχεις αναλάβει κατά καιρούς να διασώσεις από την κακιά ομάδα που κανιβαλίζει και ανθρωποτρώει,λολ.Χμ,τον Κηπ φαίνεται δεν τον εντάσσεις στην ίδια κατηγορία των ψυχικά ασθενούντων που χρειάζονται την ευαίσθητη δικαιογνωμία σου,γιατί άραγε;;;Δεν παίζουν στην ίδια κατηγορία μόνο όσοι τολμούν να σε κρίνουν,ε;:P
> Btw,κανένας άλλος εκτός από εσένα δεν βλέπει τον Κηπ ως μαλακιστήρι,γιατί κανένας άλλος προφανώς δεν έχει τόσο εγωισμό ώστε να θεωρήσει πως όποιος του πάει κόντρα και τολμά,ωιμέ να τον αγγίξει με κριτική,γίνεται αυτόματα εχθρός του.:P
> 
> ...


Για μένα η μεγαλύτερη αστειότητα όλων Αλόμπαρ, είναι να μην βλέπεις το τι κάνεις εσύ η ίδια όταν παίρνεις φόρα κατηφόρα και αρχίζεις τα βελάκια της κριτικής επειδή δεν συνάδει η στάση μου με τις αντιληψεις σου.

Δεν απαιτώ απο κανέναν να συμμεριστεί τις δικές μου αντιλήψεις, αλλά δεν θα κάτσω να απολογηθώ κιόλας γι αυτές.
Τα είπαμε και πριβέ αλλά θέλησες να τα πούμε και δημόσια. Δεν απορώ. 


Απλά, την άλλη φορά που θα μιλήσεις για αστειότητες, κοίτα μήπως πρωτα απο όλους, είσαι εσύ η αστειότητα στο τοπίο. 

Αυτα.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Θα ήθελα να συμπληρώσω κάποια πράγματα.. η όλη φιλοσοφία της αυτορύθμισης, οδηγεί στην ιδέα του φόρουμ αυτοάμυνας..Κι όμως, αυτό που είδα να συμβαίνει, όχι μόνο επι του δικού μου προσωπικού τωρινού καβγα, αλλά και παλιότερα, είναι να δικαιολογούν τους εαυτούς τους οι επιτιθέμενοι, καθώς ο άλλος, πρέπει να βρει έναν τρόπο να το διαχειριστεί. Είτε με το νταιλίκι του, είτε με την αδιαφορία του.
> Κάποτε είπες Νίκο, ότι απογοητεύεσαι που βλέπεις τα εκάστοτε μέλη, να μην «ενεργοποιούνται» για να καταδικάσουν συμπεριφορές που δεν συνάδουν με την φιλοσοφία της κοινότητας. 
> Πάνω σε αυτό, έχω να πω το εξής.
> ...

----------


## Alobar

\'... Για μένα η μεγαλύτερη αστειότητα όλων Αλόμπαρ, είναι να μην βλέπεις το τι κάνεις εσύ η ίδια όταν παίρνεις φόρα κατηφόρα και αρχίζεις τα βελάκια της κριτικής επειδή δεν συνάδει η στάση μου με τις αντιληψεις σου.

Δεν απαιτώ απο κανέναν να συμμεριστεί τις δικές μου αντιλήψεις, αλλά δεν θα κάτσω να απολογηθώ κιόλας γι αυτές.
Τα είπαμε και πριβέ αλλά θέλησες να τα πούμε και δημόσια. Δεν απορώ. 


Απλά, την άλλη φορά που θα μιλήσεις για αστειότητες, κοίτα μήπως πρωτα απο όλους, είσαι εσύ η αστειότητα στο τοπίο. 

Αυτα...\'

Δεν έχω αναιρέσει την ποιότητα που εισπράττω από σένα. Και φυσικά υπάρχουν σε διάφορα θρεντς πράματα που έχουμε πει και συμφωνούμε και πηγαίνουμε και παρακάτω στη συζήτηση... λυπάμαι όμως, που με το που εκφράζω αυτό που εκτυλλίσεται μπροστά στα δικά μου μάτια, αποφάσισες ξαφνικά να με χαρακτηρίσεις ως αστειότητα, άρα χάθηκε αυτομάτως και η δική μου ποιότητα ως τα τώρα στα δικά σου μάτια... 
Λυπάμαι επίσης που ενώ έγραψα τόσα και \'έπιασα\' πολλά και διαφορετικά κομμάτια, δε σχολίασες απολύτως τίποτα. Και αν το θέλεις κι αλλιώς, θα περίμενα από χρήστες σαν εσένα να σχολιάζουν πάνω σε σημεία που \'πιάνω\' ουκ ολίγες φορές, σε διάφορα θρεντς, και απλά περνάνε... απαρατήρητα. Εγώ θα έπρεπε να αναρωτιέμαι γιατί είμαι ακόμη εδώ Γουίρντ... ένας λόγος είναι σίγουρα ότι δε θέλω να \'βοηθήσω\' στον αυτοστιγματισμό αρκετών ανθρώπων με το να παρουσιαστώ τάχα ως \'φίλος\'... ο άλλος είναι ότι δε βολεύει η \'αιχμηρή ματιά των πραγμάτων\' όπως λέω κι εγώ σ\' ένα απ\' τα ποιήματά μου. Και πολλοί άλλοι βεβαίως για τους οποίους δεν είμαι \'ανεκτή\' στο χώρο... δε λυπάμαι πάντως καθόλου που είμαι στους δυνατούς \'ψυχικά πάσχοντες\'...

Ένα τελευταίο. Είναι παραποίηση να χαρακτηρίζεις και εσύ όλο αυτό που εισπράττω και περιγράφω ως \'κριτική με βελάκια\'. Κι αν το θέλεις και πιο πέρα, έλλειψη σεβασμού στη ματιά μου. Δε ζητώ να γίνει δεκτό, αλλά απλά σεβαστό. Θα έλεγα ότι δε χρειάζεται να φύγεις από εδώ. Έχεις προσφέρει πολλά και είναι αδιαμφισβήτητο. Ταυτόχρονα όμως, γίνεσαι με μια μόνο λέξη, απόδειξη των όσων είπα παραπάνω χαρακτηρίζοντάς με ως \'αστειότητα\'... εγώ μιας και άρχισα να καλυτερεύω και να βγαίνω απ\' τη μπόρα που περνάω για τόσους μήνες, σίγουρα θα αποχωρήσω έτσι κι αλλιώς γιατί τώρα αρχίζει το τρέξιμο και έχω μπόλικο. Και ναι, δε μπορώ να ανασαίνω μέσα σε τόση υποκρισία ούτε και να ανέχομαι άλλο να προσβάλλονται συνεχώς άνθρωποι με τα ίδια ή σοβαρότερα προβλήματα απ\' τα δικά μου... δε θα σχολιάσω τίποτα άλλο ό,τι κι αν ακολουθήσει από οποιονδήποτε. 

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Alobar_
> \'... Για μένα η μεγαλύτερη αστειότητα όλων Αλόμπαρ, είναι να μην βλέπεις το τι κάνεις εσύ η ίδια όταν παίρνεις φόρα κατηφόρα και αρχίζεις τα βελάκια της κριτικής επειδή δεν συνάδει η στάση μου με τις αντιληψεις σου.
> 
> Δεν απαιτώ απο κανέναν να συμμεριστεί τις δικές μου αντιλήψεις, αλλά δεν θα κάτσω να απολογηθώ κιόλας γι αυτές.
> Τα είπαμε και πριβέ αλλά θέλησες να τα πούμε και δημόσια. Δεν απορώ. 
> 
> 
> Απλά, την άλλη φορά που θα μιλήσεις για αστειότητες, κοίτα μήπως πρωτα απο όλους, είσαι εσύ η αστειότητα στο τοπίο. 
> 
> ...


Αλο, πρώτη εσύ με χαρακτήρισες αστειότητα, και σου είπα καθαρά και ξάστερα, οτι εσαι αστεία, μην βλέποντας τι κάνεις. 
Ελλειψη σεβασμού στην ματιά σου?
Δεν έχω ούτε την διάθεση, ούτε τον χρόνο πολλές φορές να σχολιάσω αυτά που βλέπεις ή που πιάνεις. 
Θεωρώ αν θέλεις, σημαντικότερο να ασχοληθώ με κάτι άλλο ή να σχολιάσω κάτι άλλο εκείνη την στιγμή.
Καταλαβαίνω το οτι θίγεσαι όταν νιώθω τον λόγο σου σαν βελάκι κριτικής, μα αυτό νιώθω...
Αλόμπαρ, σου εύχομαι να τα πηγαίνεις όλο και καλύτερα, μέσα απο την καρδιά μου.
όσο για το αν η φυγή είναι ένδειξη αδυναμίας, σου είπα την δική μου οπτική.
Την θεωρώ ένδειξη δύναμης.

----------


## katerinaki

[quote]_Originally posted by weird_



> _Originally posted by katerinaki_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## PETRAN

Εντάξει εντάξει οκ αν είναι να σκοτωθούμε όλοι σταυρώστε με!!!




Προτίθεμαι να θυσιαστώ στο όνομα της ειρήνης, της αγάπης, της ελευθερίας της έκφρασης και της ευαισθησίας!



Λοιπόν. Πότε θα ρθει ο δήμιος? Άντε γρήγορα γιατί έχουμε και δουλειές!

----------


## Empneustns

Παρα πολλα λογια και αλλες τοσες διενεξεις.....κουραστικο να διαβαζεις τοσα πολλα πραγματα.....
Εγω θα πω 2 πραγματακια μονο,το πρωτο ειναι:

1)ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ,ΑΥΤΟΣ Ο ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ ΑΝΤΜΙΝ Η ΟΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ,ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΤΕΥΣΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ.....ΛΑΜΠΕΙ ΔΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΠΟΥΣΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ

2)weird και εγω εχω παρατηρησει τα σχολια που γινονται εις βαρος σου... και ειναι ασχημο....
αν και γενικα διαφερουμε πολυ στις αποψεις μας,πιστευω πως εχεις προσφερει παρα πολλα και μπορεις να προσφερεις πολλα ακομα,οχι στο φορουμ αλλα στα ατομα που ερχονται και ζηταν μια βοηθεια εδω μεσα.αυτα μετραν....
Ο τροπος σου ειναι φωτεινος και πραγματικος.και αυτο λεει πολλα....
Ευχομαι να το ξανασκεφτεις......

και ελπιζω καποια στιγμη το 1) να προσεξει το 2) γιατι θα μεινει στο τελος ενα 0)

----------


## krino

περασε το σκουπιδιαρικο και εληξε....

αμα ειναι να περιμενουμε το δημιο, το χασαμε το κορμι πατριωτη.....


Θα προτεινα σε απαντες να ληξουμε εδω την συζητηση μιας και εχουν ακουστει ολες οι πλευρες.
Το να συνεχιζουμε την συζητηση ανακυκλωνοντας την, δεν λεει και πολλα.


Το ποιος φταιει θα το κρινει ο Υψιστος!*







































* ειπα και εγω να πω μια μαλακια μεσα σε ολα τα αλλα.
Θα μου πεις γιατι ολα τα προηγουμενα τι ειναι?
:P:P:P:P

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by krino_
> περασε το σκουπιδιαρικο και εληξε....
> 
> αμα ειναι να περιμενουμε το δημιο, το χασαμε το κορμι πατριωτη.....
> 
> 
> Θα προτεινα σε απαντες να ληξουμε εδω την συζητηση μιας και εχουν ακουστει ολες οι πλευρες.
> Το να συνεχιζουμε την συζητηση ανακυκλωνοντας την, δεν λεει και πολλα.
> 
> ...




χαχαχα

----------


## krino

τζους!

ξουτ!

φχουτ!

----------


## katerinaki

[quote]_Originally posted by krino_



> _Originally posted by katerinaki_
> 
> Νομιζω οτι αν δεν γνωριζες τον κηπ προσωπικα δεν θα μιλουσες τοσο ασχημα οταν του απευθυνεσαι (βεβαια κ αυτος σου ανταποδιδει τα ιδια ).Μου κανει εντυπωση ομως ποσο εξω επεσες !Οταν τον συναντησες στην κριση που ειχε ,ησουν ενθουσιασμενος με την επαφη που ειχατε κ τον χαρακτηρα του!
> Μετα τι εγινε?σενοχλησε η σχεση του με την Θεοφανια η αποκαλυφτηκε ο χαρατηρας του δικτυακα και εσυ ειχες κανει λαθος?
> Δεν μ ενδιαφερει αν απαντησεις!



καλα το τελευταιο γιατι το γραφεις?
παντα απαντω σε οτι με ρωτανε, τεσπα...

Με τον κηπ ειμασταν μια χαρα καιμαλιστα ημουν συγκινημενος για το ταξιδι και την ολη επαφη μας.

Δεν με ενοχλησε η σχεση του με καμια θεοφανια, αυτο ελειπε....
Με ενοχλησε γιατι ανακαλυψα εκ των υστερων οτι μπορει να εμπλακει σε καταστασεις που τις θεωρω το λιγοτερο χυδαιες.

Να στο πω αλλιως,
αν το ολο σκηνικο ειχε γινει πριν,
δεν θα ασχολιομουν καθολου ουτε με το κηπ ουτε τι κανει ουτε τιποτα.
Για το θεμα θα πεταγα ενα σχολιο, φιλε μου μαλακια εκανες και τελος.

Μεχρι να αναθεωρησει ολη αυτη την σταση του,
η δικη μου θα ειναι αυτη ακριβως.
Αν αυτο δεν συμβει ποτε, τοτε ποτε και εγω.


Και δινω βαρυτητα ακριβως γιατι εχω ολοκληρωμενη εικονα και οχι μια δηθεν δικτυακη. [/quo}



Οκ ! κατανοητο! ο τροπος σου ομως τι εκφραζει?Θυμο ΓΙΑΤΙ απογοητευτηκες απο την υποκρισια του η θελεις να τον συνετισεις με το να του τη λες τοσο αγρια?Αnyway,,δικο σου το θεμα ,δικαιωμα σου η δραση σου!Ειναι ομως που οταν πρωτο μπηκα σαυτο το φορουμ και ειδικα μετα την οργανωση απο μερους σου της ομαδας αυτοβοηθειας για Τριπολη, θαυμασα την οξυδερκεια σου και την ολη σταση σου! Τωρα οσο περναει ο καιρος με προβληματιζει που κανεις πλακες και ξεσηκωνεις την αρενα! Αυτο σημαινει οτι δεν προσφερεις γιατι δεν υπαρχει σοβαρο θεμα η παρασυρεσαι και εσυ σε κατινιες?

----------


## PETRAN

Λοιπόν admin και μπαρούφες 


Να σας πω εγώ τώρα την πρωτοποριακή μου ιδέα?


Να γίνει το πρότυπο καθαρά δημοκρατικό φορουμ!

Αντί να υπάρχει ο \"μονάρχης\" η ο \"σερίφης\" όλα τα μέλη να ψηφίζουν για τα \"διοικητικά θέματα\" του φορουμ! Οπότε αν ένα μέλος \"δεν αρέσει\" να υπάρχει ψηφοφορία για το αν τελικά γίνει \"banned\" η όχι. Αφού βέβαια πρώτα έχει προηγηθεί και ο διάλογος στην \"κυβερνητική εκκλησία του δήμου\". Βασικά έτσι θα έπρεπε να είναι γενικά η διοίκηση όχι μόνο του ιντερνετ αλλά...και του κόσμου όλου!

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Εντάξει εντάξει οκ αν είναι να σκοτωθούμε όλοι σταυρώστε με!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Προτίθεμαι να θυσιαστώ στο όνομα της ειρήνης, της αγάπης, της ελευθερίας της έκφρασης και της ευαισθησίας!
> 
> 
> ...



Εγώ μπορώ να σε τιμωρήσω με δικό μου τρόπο?

Δεμένο σε μια καρέκλα να σου διαβάζω επί δύο μέρες τα άπαντα της γουίρντ και να σε ταίζω μόνο ανάλατα?

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Εντάξει εντάξει οκ αν είναι να σκοτωθούμε όλοι σταυρώστε με!!!
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## krino

Αυτο σημαινει οτι δεν προσφερεις γιατι δεν υπαρχει σοβαρο θεμα η παρασυρεσαι και εσυ σε κατινιες?




δεν μπορω να γνωριζω τι επιπτωση εχουν οι πραξεις μου,
οι αλλοι που με διαβαζουν μπορουν να με κρινουν καλυτερα απο οτι εγω.


Σε καθε περιπτωση,
οτι κανω η οτι λεω, γινεται γιατι αυτο εκτιμω οτι ειναι το σωστο.
Ετσι οταν κρινω οτι πρεπει να παω τριπολη, αυτο κανω.
Αντιστοιχα οταν βλεπω κατι αλλο, κανω αυτο που πρεπει.


Αν εκτιμας οτι ειμαι κατινα, θα εχεις τους λογους σου για να το λες.

----------


## NikosD.

Γουιρντ, επικοινωνήσαμε ήδη, δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο να προσθέσουμε.
Καλή συνέχεια σου εύχομαι.

Προς όλους: υποδείξτε μου παρακαλώ συγκεκριμένα τι θα έπρεπε να γίνει στα δρώμενα των τελευταίων ημερών.
Κλειδώθηκε ενδεικτικά, πριν 3 ημέρες ένα θέμα. Ξεφύτρωσαν άλλα 3-4. Να κλειδωθούν και αυτά και όσα άλλα ξεφυτρώσουν? Θα είναι αυτό για όλους προστασία ή για κάποιους θα είναι λογοκρισία του θυμού, των συγκρούσεων, της απογοήτευσης και των άλλων συναισθημάτων και απόψεων που δεν πρόλαβαν να εκφραστούν?

Τα μισά μέλη ενοχλήθηκαν από την σάτυρα του Πετράν. Να διαγραφεί το σχόλιο του Πετράν? 
Θα ήταν αυτό προστασία του φόρουμ?
Μήπως να διαγραφεί ο Πετράν για να ησυχάσουμε από την \'ενοχλητική\' του παρουσία? Θα έλυνε αυτό το πρόβλημα?

Μήπως να διαγραφούν όλοι οι εμπλεκόμενοι, Πετράν, Γουιρντ και όποιοι άλλοι? Θα έφερνε αυτό ηρεμία στο φόρουμ?

Για μένα, όλη αυτή η ιστορία, κινείται σε μια γκρίζα ζώνη και όταν αντιλαμβάνομαι κάτι με αυτό τον τρόπο, προτιμώ να μην κάνω παρά να κάνω.
Οσοι αντιλαμβάνονται την ιστορία με τρόπο ξεκάθαρο, ας υποδείξουν εξίσου ξεκάθαρα και συγκεκριμένα τα βήματα που πρέπει να γίνουν. Δεν είναι λόγια του αέρα. Συμφωνείστε ή έστω πλειοψηφίστε και ενημερώστε πως θα είναι βοηθητικό να γίνεται η διαχείριση αυτού του φόρουμ ώστε να κάνουμε τις απαραίτητες ενέργειες προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση.

----------


## PETRAN

Πολύ internet drama πέφτει ρε παιδί μου. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι αυτό το φορουμ έχει γίνει τοπ και όλοι παίρνουν τα pop-corn τους πριν μπουν.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> Γουιρντ, επικοινωνήσαμε ήδη, δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο να προσθέσουμε.
> Καλή συνέχεια σου εύχομαι.
> 
> Προς όλους: υποδείξτε μου παρακαλώ συγκεκριμένα τι θα έπρεπε να γίνει στα δρώμενα των τελευταίων ημερών.
> Κλειδώθηκε ενδεικτικά, πριν 3 ημέρες ένα θέμα. Ξεφύτρωσαν άλλα 3-4. Να κλειδωθούν και αυτά και όσα άλλα ξεφυτρώσουν? Θα είναι αυτό για όλους προστασία ή για κάποιους θα είναι λογοκρισία του θυμού, των συγκρούσεων, της απογοήτευσης και των άλλων συναισθημάτων και απόψεων που δεν πρόλαβαν να εκφραστούν?
> 
> Τα μισά μέλη ενοχλήθηκαν από την σάτυρα του Πετράν. Να διαγραφεί το σχόλιο του Πετράν? 
> Θα ήταν αυτό προστασία του φόρουμ?
> ...



Να σας πω εγώ τώρα την πρωτοποριακή μου ιδέα?


Να γίνει το πρότυπο καθαρά δημοκρατικό φορουμ!

Αντί να υπάρχει ο \"μονάρχης\" η ο \"σερίφης\" όλα τα μέλη να ψηφίζουν για τα \"διοικητικά θέματα\" του φορουμ! Οπότε αν ένα μέλος \"δεν αρέσει\" να υπάρχει ψηφοφορία για το αν τελικά γίνει \"banned\" η όχι. Αφού βέβαια πρώτα έχει προηγηθεί και ο διάλογος στην \"κυβερνητική εκκλησία του δήμου\". Βασικά έτσι θα έπρεπε να είναι γενικά η διοίκηση όχι μόνο του ιντερνετ αλλά...και του κόσμου όλου!


Εμπρος νίκο δώσε την δύναμη στον λαό!



p.s. Α και νίκο αν το θεωρείς σωστό διέγραψε με. Αν είναι για 2 κείμενα να γράφονται ιλιάδες και αν όλο αυτό ενοχλεί κάντο

----------


## marian_m

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Λοιπόν admin και μπαρούφες 
> 
> 
> Να σας πω εγώ τώρα την πρωτοποριακή μου ιδέα?
> 
> 
> Να γίνει το πρότυπο καθαρά δημοκρατικό φορουμ!
> 
> Αντί να υπάρχει ο \"μονάρχης\" η ο \"σερίφης\" όλα τα μέλη να ψηφίζουν για τα \"διοικητικά θέματα\" του φορουμ! Οπότε αν ένα μέλος \"δεν αρέσει\" να υπάρχει ψηφοφορία για το αν τελικά γίνει \"banned\" η όχι. Αφού βέβαια πρώτα έχει προηγηθεί και ο διάλογος στην \"κυβερνητική εκκλησία του δήμου\". Βασικά έτσι θα έπρεπε να είναι γενικά η διοίκηση όχι μόνο του ιντερνετ αλλά...και του κόσμου όλου!


Εγώ είμαι μαζί σου!
Αλλά έχω και άλλη ιδέα. Να έχουμε δύο φόρουμ.
Ένα με διαχειριστές, αστυνομία, δικαστήρια και φυλακές και ένα με όλα τα καθάρματα ελεύθερα.
Και ο καθένας θα διαλέγει πού θέλει να πάει.
Εγώ πάντως προτιμώ το δεύτερο. Έχει πιο ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## Empneustns

Νικο,το ξερω πως ειναι χρονοβορο να παρακολουθεις τι λεγεται και τι οχι σε ολα τα θεματα.
αλλα καθως εισαι ο ιδιοκτητης αυτου του φορουμ και αφου ρωτας τι θα επρεπε να γινει,θα σου πω τι θα εκανα εγω.
ξεκαθαριζω πως επειδη καποιος ειναι αντμιν δεν σημαινει πως ειναι αλανθαστος.αλλα ειναι καλυτερα νομιζω να δοθουν καποια μηνυματα σε ολα τα μελη,μηνυματα συμπεριφορας,γιατι αν εχεις παρατηρησει,τα ατομα που φευγουν ειναι τα ατομα καλης παστας .....
παρατηρηση μεσω u2u στον πετραν για ειρωνικα σχολια,αν θελει να κανει τα σχολια του ας τα κανει σε επιπεδο πριβε.δεν χρειαζεται να τα βλεπουμε οι υπολοιποι,και εμενα με πειραξαν.
αν συνεχιζει διαγραφη,ναι ειναι τοσο απλο νικο
και σιγουρα θα παραδειγματιζοντουσαν πολλα ατομα εδω περα μετα απο αυτο,και ναι καποια ισως να φευγαν.... για λογους ελευθεριας λογου 
αλλα το φορουμ αυτο δεν ειναι για να δοκιμαζουμε την ελευθερια του λογου μας,ειναι για να βοηθιεται κοσμος,τουλαχιστον αυτη την εντυπωση εχω.
και ξερω πως μετα απο αυτη την δηλωση που μολις εκανα θα ακολουθησουν σχολια και μπλα μπλα και αλλα τετοια συναφη.
αλλα τα ορια εχουν περαστει εδω και πολυ καιρο,και αφου δεν ειμαστε ικανοι να μη τα προσπερναμε,χρειαζεται αυτος ο καποιος που θα εποπτευσει να μην περνιουνται.
Ο λογος που εχει αλλαξει το υφος του φορουμ,ειναι γιατι τα ευαισθητα ατομα πλεον δεν γραφουν.Ειναι στο χερι σου να τα προστατευσεις Νικο.
αν φυγουν αυτα τα ατομα θα αργησει μεχρι να βρεθουν αλλα.....

----------


## keep_walking

> Originally posted by NikosD.
> Γουιρντ, επικοινωνήσαμε ήδη, δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο να προσθέσουμε.
> Καλή συνέχεια σου εύχομαι.
> 
> Προς όλους: υποδείξτε μου παρακαλώ συγκεκριμένα τι θα έπρεπε να γίνει στα δρώμενα των τελευταίων ημερών.
> Κλειδώθηκε ενδεικτικά, πριν 3 ημέρες ένα θέμα. Ξεφύτρωσαν άλλα 3-4. Να κλειδωθούν και αυτά και όσα άλλα ξεφυτρώσουν? Θα είναι αυτό για όλους προστασία ή για κάποιους θα είναι λογοκρισία του θυμού, των συγκρούσεων, της απογοήτευσης και των άλλων συναισθημάτων και απόψεων που δεν πρόλαβαν να εκφραστούν?
> 
> Τα μισά μέλη ενοχλήθηκαν από την σάτυρα του Πετράν. Να διαγραφεί το σχόλιο του Πετράν? 
> Θα ήταν αυτό προστασία του φόρουμ?
> ...


Δεν μπορεις να κανεις τιποτα.
Αλλωστε ακομα και εμεις που νομιζουμε τα ξερουμε ολα ειμαστε εντελως υποκειμενικοι...βλεπεις μερικοι λενε οτι φταιει ο ταδε...αλλοι λενε οτι φταιει ο ταδε.
Αρα τι?
Εαν ειμασταν εμεις administrator εννοω.
Εγω τα εχω με το κρινο γιατι εχω βαρεθει να ξεπεταγεται σε καθε νημα και να με προσβαλλει αλλα οκ ειμαι διαθετειμενος να πιω αυτο το κωνιο-κρινο αλλα ας συνεχισουμε ως εχει.
Βεβαια παντα θα χρειαζεται η επεμβαση σε ορισμενες περιπτωσεις.
Αυτα απο μενα.

----------


## claire

είναι πολύ συμπαθητικά και τα δύο αυτά μέλη (πετράν, weird). δεν διάβασα τα μνμ που ο πετράν σατίριζε τη weird (ή μπορεί να τα διάβασα και να μην το πήρα χαμπάρι εκείνη την ώρα :P) οπότε επί τούτου δεν έχω άποψη. 
αλλά γενικά ο πετράν βοηθάει στο φόρουμ, ειδικά στα θέματα άγχους-ιδψ κτλ κτλ οπότε προσωπικά θα του συγχωρούσα και μερικές \"απρέπειες\". ε δεν γίνεται όλοι να είμαστε πάντα άψογοι.

weird, εμένα μου φαίνεται βλακεία το να αποχωρήσεις, βλακεία το να χαλιέσαι τόσο δηλαδη.  :Smile:

----------


## Lou!

+ στην ιδέα του πέτραν

+ στην ιδέα της marian.

στην περίπτωση των 2 forum εγώ θα πάω στο forum της ελευθερίας.

όμως να μην ξεχνάμε ότι η ελευθερία για να υπάρχει και να έχει νόημα, προϋποθέτει και την ανάληψη κάποιων ευθυνών.
οπότε η ελευθερία πάει χέρι χέρι με την αυτοκριτική, πριν δηλαδή πετάξουμε το όποιο μπαλάκι στην απέναντι πλευρά, θα πρέπει να προβληματιζόμαστε για την επίδραση της δικής μας συμπεριφοράς πάνω στον άλλο.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> Νικο,το ξερω πως ειναι χρονοβορο να παρακολουθεις τι λεγεται και τι οχι σε ολα τα θεματα.
> αλλα καθως εισαι ο ιδιοκτητης αυτου του φορουμ και αφου ρωτας τι θα επρεπε να γινει,θα σου πω τι θα εκανα εγω.
> ξεκαθαριζω πως επειδη καποιος ειναι αντμιν δεν σημαινει πως ειναι αλανθαστος.αλλα ειναι καλυτερα νομιζω να δοθουν καποια μηνυματα σε ολα τα μελη,μηνυματα συμπεριφορας,γιατι αν εχεις παρατηρησει,τα ατομα που φευγουν ειναι τα ατομα καλης παστας .....
> παρατηρηση μεσω u2u στον πετραν για ειρωνικα σχολια,αν θελει να κανει τα σχολια του ας τα κανει σε επιπεδο πριβε.δεν χρειαζεται να τα βλεπουμε οι υπολοιποι,και εμενα με πειραξαν.
> αν συνεχιζει διαγραφη,ναι ειναι τοσο απλο νικο
> και σιγουρα θα παραδειγματιζοντουσαν πολλα ατομα εδω περα μετα απο αυτο,και ναι καποια ισως να φευγαν.... για λογους ελευθεριας λογου 
> αλλα το φορουμ αυτο δεν ειναι για να δοκιμαζουμε την ελευθερια του λογου μας,ειναι για να βοηθιεται κοσμος,τουλαχιστον αυτη την εντυπωση εχω.
> και ξερω πως μετα απο αυτη την δηλωση που μολις εκανα θα ακολουθησουν σχολια και μπλα μπλα και αλλα τετοια συναφη.
> ...




Ναι αλλά στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν ήταν ειρωνικά σχόλια, ούτε βρίσιμο, ούτε σεξιστικός χλευασμός (αλήθεια πως είναι \"σεξιστικός χλευασμός\" ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα? Έκανα ποτέ κάποιο σεξιστικό σχόλιο εναντίον της weird η οποιασδήποτε weird?) ούτε κακοποίηση όπως υπερβολικά ειπώθηκε και παραποιήθηκε, ήταν σάτιρα και σκοπό είχε το γέλιο και την διακωμώδηση. Αν ο άλλος δεν γέλασε εντάξει ήταν μια πολύ αποτυχημένη προσπάθεια αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο. Ούτε και κάποιος εμποδίζει κάποιον άλλο να γράψει και τα \"ευαίσθητα άτομα\" (ότι και αν σημαίνει αυτό) μπορούν να γράφουν όσο θέλουν, δεν θυμάμαι ποτέ να μην είπα σε κάποιο \"ευαίσθητο άτομο\" \"μην γράφεις\" η \"τι είναι αυτά που γράφεις μην ξαναγράψεις ποτέ τέτοια πράγματα\"? Το ότι δηλαδή διακωμώδησα μια κατάσταση ισούται με την απαγόρευση?

----------


## Empneustns

πετραν δεν την εχεις αφησει σε ησυχια στα τελευταια μηνυματα.σε οτι λεει ριχνεις μια γελοιογραφια ,αντιγραφεις τον λογο της με ειρωνικο τροπο και την χλευαζεις.....
γιατι να κατσει να τα ανεχεται αυτα;
επειδη θελει να γραψει μια κουβεντα στο φιναλε;η πιστευεις πως μας εχει αναγκη;
να βοηθησει καποιον που εχει ενα πραγματικο προβλημα προσπαθει.
3 ειναι οι λυσεις,η να κατσει να αναλωθει να μαλωσει η να φυγει η να καθεται να τα ανεχεται.

----------


## Lou!

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> Ναι αλλά στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν ήταν ειρωνικά σχόλια, ούτε βρίσιμο, ούτε σεξιστικός χλευασμός (αλήθεια πως είναι \"σεξιστικός χλευασμός\" ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα? Έκανα ποτέ κάποιο σεξιστικό σχόλιο εναντίον της weird η οποιασδήποτε weird?) ούτε κακοποίηση όπως υπερβολικά ειπώθηκε και παραποιήθηκε, ήταν σάτιρα και σκοπό είχε το γέλιο και την διακωμώδηση. Αν ο άλλος δεν γέλασε εντάξει ήταν μια πολύ αποτυχημένη προσπάθεια αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο. Ούτε και κάποιος εμποδίζει κάποιον άλλο να γράψει και τα \"ευαίσθητα άτομα\" (ότι και αν σημαίνει αυτό) μπορούν να γράφουν όσο θέλουν, δεν θυμάμαι ποτέ να μην είπα σε κάποιο \"ευαίσθητο άτομο\" \"μην γράφεις\" η \"τι είναι αυτά που γράφεις μην ξαναγράψεις ποτέ τέτοια πράγματα\"? Το ότι δηλαδή διακωμώδησα μια κατάσταση ισούται με την απαγόρευση?


petran,

αυτό που γίνεται και φυσικά το καταλαβαίνεις πολύ καλά, είναι το εξής:

τα ευαίσθητα άτομα θέλουν να βρουν ένα τρόπο να γράφουν δημόσια και να μην λαμβάνουν ποτέ αρνητική κριτική (οποιασδήποτε μορφής) γιατί ίσως δεν μπορούν να τη διαχειριστούν με έναν εποικοδομητικό για αυτά τρόπο.
το να ανοίγει όμως κάποιος τον εαυτό του και τις σκέψεις του δημόσια έχει και ένα κόστος, αυτό της κριτικής που αναπόφευκτα θα έρθει και δεν θα είναι απαραίτητα καλή.

από την άλλη μεριά, αν κι εσύ κόβεις ότι κάποιος μάλλον θα θιχτεί, τι πας και κανεις σάτιρα σε αυτόν?
διάλεξε κάποιον που να είναι πιο ανοιχτός στην έννοια της κριτικής.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> πετραν δεν την εχεις αφησει σε ησυχια στα τελευταια μηνυματα.σε οτι λεει ριχνεις μια γελοιογραφια ,αντιγραφεις τον λογο της με ειρωνικο τροπο και την χλευαζεις.....
> γιατι να κατσει να τα ανεχεται αυτα;
> επειδη θελει να γραψει μια κουβεντα στο φιναλε;η πιστευεις πως μας εχει αναγκη;
> να βοηθησει καποιον που εχει ενα πραγματικο προβλημα προσπαθει.
> 3 ειναι οι λυσεις,η να κατσει να αναλωθει να μαλωσει η να φυγει η να καθεται να τα ανεχεται.




Κάτσε κάτσε γιατί τώρα γράφεις ότι μα ότι να ναι





> σε οτι λεει ριχνεις μια γελοιογραφια ,αντιγραφεις τον λογο της με ειρωνικο τροπο και την χλευαζεις.....



Ορίστε!??? Που έγινε αυτό? Κανονικά μιλούσαμε και μάλιστα είχαμε και μια χαρά διαφωνία για την σχέση παρελθόντος και παρόντος. Πράγμα που αναφέρω και στα σατιρικά κείμενα.Αυτά τα \"σε ότι λέει ρίχνεις μια γελοιογραφία, αντιγράφεις με ειρωνικό τρόπο και την χλευάζεις\" είναι από την φαντασία σου. Τα μοναδικά πράγματα που έγραψα είναι τα δύο σατιρικά κείμενα που επαναλαμβάνω ΔΕΝ ήταν χλευασμός καθώς και 2 quote στο \"Γενικά\".





> επειδη θελει να γραψει μια κουβεντα στο φιναλε;η πιστευεις πως μας εχει αναγκη;
> να βοηθησει καποιον που εχει ενα πραγματικο προβλημα προσπαθει.



Γιατί την εμπόδισα εγώ να βοηθήσει κάποιον? Η να γράψει κάτι? 







> 3 ειναι οι λυσεις,η να κατσει να αναλωθει να μαλωσει η να φυγει η να καθεται να τα ανεχεται.




Δεν θα χρειαζόταν (καν) να σκεφτεί κάποιος έτσι αν αντιλαμβανοταν το όλο πράγμα στην πραγματική του φύση, σαν αστείο δηλαδή που έχει γίνει στα ανάλογα θρεντ. Τότε απλά θα γελούσε (η όχι εν έχει σημασία) και θα συνέχιζε να κάνει ότι κάνει το κατάλαβες?

----------


## Lou!

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> 
> 3 ειναι οι λυσεις,η να κατσει να αναλωθει να μαλωσει η να φυγει η να καθεται να τα ανεχεται.


υπάρχει και μια τέταρτη, να τα αγνοήσει, δηλαδή να βλέπει μεν ότι υπάρχουν, αλλά αληθινά να μην τους δίνει σημασία και αξία.
και σε αυτήν την περίπτωση, αν πραγματικά ο petran είχε κάποια πρόθεση να την πικάρει, θα δει ότι δεν πιάνει τόπο το πείραγμα του και θα σταματήσει.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το κουράζουμε.
Είναι καθαρά θέμα σχέσεων εδώ μέσα. Αν σου κάνει πλάκα κάποιος που έχεις πλακωθεί στο παρελθό είναι ειρωνία.
Αν σου κάνει πλάκα κάποιος που τον πας, είναι χαριτωμενιά.
Δεν μιλάω για τη γουιρντ και τον Πετράν, μιλάω γενικά και το έχουμε δει πολλές φορές το έργο εδώ μέσα.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> 
> Τα μισά μέλη ενοχλήθηκαν από την σάτυρα του Πετράν. Να διαγραφεί το σχόλιο του Πετράν? 
> Θα ήταν αυτό προστασία του φόρουμ?
> Μήπως να διαγραφεί ο Πετράν για να ησυχάσουμε από την \'ενοχλητική\' του παρουσία? Θα έλυνε αυτό το πρόβλημα?
> 
> Μήπως να διαγραφούν όλοι οι εμπλεκόμενοι, Πετράν, Γουιρντ και όποιοι άλλοι? Θα έφερνε αυτό ηρεμία στο φόρουμ?




Δεν εχω κατι καινουριο να προσθεσω στο θεμα,
ωστοσο εχω μια ερωτηση, περιεργεια πιο σωστα παρα ερωτηση.


Φανταζομαι οτι εστω για να δεις τι στο διαολο παιζεται,
εριξες μια ματια στο ολο σκηνικο και θα εχεις πληρη γνωση για το συμβαν.


Οποτε ρωταω,
τι γνωμη εχεις για την υποθεση και των οσων λεχθησαν στο γνωστο θεμα?

Ειναι μια πλακα που της δωσαμε υπερβολικη σημασια?
Ειναι μηπως κατι που οντως μπορει να προσβληθει η Χ weird και δεν θα επρεπε να συμβει?
Ειναι ενα συμβαν που απλως συνεβει και δεν εχεις γνωμη?
Ειναι κατι αλλο, που σαν τι να ειναι αυτο?


Γενικα επειδη δεν μπορω να βρω ολες τι παραμετρους της σκεψης καποιου, εχεις καποια αποψη για το θεμα οπως το διαβασες?


Ακομα και αν δεν απαντησεις, θα ειναι σαν να εχω παρω απαντηση....









ΥΓ....... κηπ σταματα το κλαψουρισμα γιατι αρχιζω και σε βαριεμαι και μετα δεν θα θελω ουτε να σε βρισω...
:P

----------


## whitecandle

Ρε παιδιά πόσο ακόμα πρέπει να τον \"φάτε\" επειδή έκανε ένα λάθος;

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by lucifer_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> Ναι αλλά στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν ήταν ειρωνικά σχόλια, ούτε βρίσιμο, ούτε σεξιστικός χλευασμός (αλήθεια πως είναι \"σεξιστικός χλευασμός\" ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα? Έκανα ποτέ κάποιο σεξιστικό σχόλιο εναντίον της weird η οποιασδήποτε weird?) ούτε κακοποίηση όπως υπερβολικά ειπώθηκε και παραποιήθηκε, ήταν σάτιρα και σκοπό είχε το γέλιο και την διακωμώδηση. Αν ο άλλος δεν γέλασε εντάξει ήταν μια πολύ αποτυχημένη προσπάθεια αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο. Ούτε και κάποιος εμποδίζει κάποιον άλλο να γράψει και τα \"ευαίσθητα άτομα\" (ότι και αν σημαίνει αυτό) μπορούν να γράφουν όσο θέλουν, δεν θυμάμαι ποτέ να μην είπα σε κάποιο \"ευαίσθητο άτομο\" \"μην γράφεις\" η \"τι είναι αυτά που γράφεις μην ξαναγράψεις ποτέ τέτοια πράγματα\"? Το ότι δηλαδή διακωμώδησα μια κατάσταση ισούται με την απαγόρευση?
> 
> ...




Κάτσε κάτσε λίγο λουσιφερ γιατί μου φαίνεται πλεον γράφουμε πράγματα από την φαντασία μας. Κριτικαρα εγώ τις σκέψεις κάποιου? (αν και φυσικά θα μπορούσα να το κάνω άνετα από την στιγμή που τις δημοσιεύει) Κατα καιρούς έχω κάνει σχόλια για μερικά ποιήματα στο \"o\" και στο \"σκέψεις εν ώρα κρίσης\" και αυτά ήταν μόνο αστεία σχόλια του τύπου \"ωραίο θα μπορούσε να γίνει λαικό άσμα\" αλλά και αυτά είναι μετρημένα στα δάχτυλα του ενώς χεριού. Τα υπόλοιπα έχουν γίνει στο \"quotes\" γιατί προσωπικά μου φαίνεται εντελώς χαζό να κάνεις quote τον εαυτό σου και να νομίζεις ότι γράφεις πολύ βαθιά σοφές δήθεν ατάκες. Αλλά από τις στιγμή που τις γράφεις γιατί εγώ να μην σχολιάσω την \"σοφία\" τους? Πρέπει να θαυμάζω δηλαδή ότι γράφεται? Από εκεί και πέρα δεν έχω σχολιάσει ποτέ άτομα που θέλουν βοήθεια. 


Εδώ μιλάμε ότι μιμήθηκα με κωμικό τρόπο το στιλ γραφής κάποιου μέλους σε ένα από τα ανάλαφρα θρεντ του γενικά. Μην γράφουμε ότι να ναι.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by libpa_
> Ρε παιδιά πόσο ακόμα πρέπει να τον \"φάτε\" επειδή έκανε ένα λάθος;




Ποιος έκανε λάθος? Εγώ. Όχι με συγχωρείς δεν βλέπω να έκανα κάπου λάθος.

----------


## keep_walking

> ΥΓ....... κηπ σταματα το κλαψουρισμα γιατι αρχιζω και σε βαριεμαι και μετα δεν θα θελω ουτε να σε βρισω...
> :P


Δεν κλαιγομαι ποτε , απλως δεν θελω να μου αναβουν τα λαμπιονια στο εντελως ασχετο , ενω δεν προυποθετει κατι καυγα δεν σημαινει οτι πρεπει να το επιζηταμε για να σπασει η ανοια.

Γενικα ποτε δεν επιζητω καυγαδες , αντιπαραθεσεις , διαφωνιες ναι αλλα καυγαδες οχι , γιατι δεν μου αρεσει.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> 
> Τα μισά μέλη ενοχλήθηκαν από την σάτυρα του Πετράν. Να διαγραφεί το σχόλιο του Πετράν? 
> Θα ήταν αυτό προστασία του φόρουμ?
> ...





Λολ καλά Krino, πρώτα ρώτα τον για την γνώμη του για σένα που βρίζεις τον άλλο στην μάπα του και μετά ρώτα τον για το αν τελικά ήταν σάτιρα η όχι λολ

----------


## Ακροβατης

τωρα τι νοημα εχει ολο αυτο που γινεται?ο πετραν εκανε λαθος κατα τη γνωμη μου,ο ιδιος δεν νιωθει ετσι,η γουιρντ αποχωρησε και συνεχιζουμε σαν αγριμια μεσα στη ζουγκλα να τη λεει ο ενας στον αλλο ,να βγαζουμε νυχια,να δαγκωνουμε τις σαρκες μεχρι να εκτονωθει η κατασταση και να ληξει η ενταση...

----------


## krino

petran,
δεν εχω ρωτησει ποτε την γνωμη για μενα απο κανενα και δεν θα το εκανα.
Αλλα γιατι σε προβληματιζει που ρωτησα την γνωμη του νικου πανω στο θεμα?


Με βαζεις σε σκεψεις.....

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> τωρα τι νοημα εχει ολο αυτο που γινεται?ο πετραν εκανε λαθος κατα τη γνωμη μου,ο ιδιος δεν νιωθει ετσι,η γουιρντ αποχωρησε και συνεχιζουμε σαν αγριμια μεσα στη ζουγκλα να τη λεει ο ενας στον αλλο ,να βγαζουμε νυχια,να δαγκωνουμε τις σαρκες μεχρι να εκτονωθει η κατασταση και να ληξει η ενταση...




Ναι θέλω να μου πεις που έκανα λάθος σε σχέση με τα σατιρικά κείμενα.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by krino_
> petran,
> δεν εχω ρωτησει ποτε την γνωμη για μενα ποτε απο κανενα και δεν θα το εκανα.
> Αλλα γιατι σε προβληματιζει που ρωτησα την γνωμη του νικου πανω στο θεμα?
> 
> 
> Με βαζεις σε σκεψεις.....



Γιατί ρε Κρίνο και εσύ έχεις συμμετάσχει σε επικά-πολεμικά θρεντ με βρίσιμο και ότι θες τώρα τα αστεία κείμενα μας πειράζουν?

----------


## Ακροβατης

πετραν δε θα κρινω τη σατιρικοτητα των κειμενων ,αν ηταν καλογραμενα η οχι,ηξερες ομως οτι αυτα που θα εγραφες θα πειραζαν το συγκεκριμενος μελος.γιατι να το συνεχισεις?δεν περιμενες το αποτελεσμα?δεν δεχονται ολοι οι ανθρωποι ουτε την πλακα ουτε τη σατιρα και αυτο πρεπει να γινεται σεβαστο.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> τωρα τι νοημα εχει ολο αυτο που γινεται?ο πετραν εκανε λαθος κατα τη γνωμη μου,ο ιδιος δεν νιωθει ετσι,η γουιρντ αποχωρησε και συνεχιζουμε σαν αγριμια μεσα στη ζουγκλα να τη λεει ο ενας στον αλλο ,να βγαζουμε νυχια,να δαγκωνουμε τις σαρκες μεχρι να εκτονωθει η κατασταση και να ληξει η ενταση...
> 
> 
> ...


Για μένα,το λάθος το\'κανες μετά,όταν σου ξεκαθάρισε ότι ενοχλήθηκε και δεν είπες ένα οκ δεν το\'ξερα θα το κόψω.Δλδ δε σε νιάζει ότι νιώθει?κάνε σάτιρα με κάποιον άλλον που δεν τον πειράζει.Έχω λάθος?

----------


## Lou!

petran, 

νομίζω ότι συμφωνούμε γενικώς.

από εκεί και πέρα αυτή ενοχλήθηκε με την μίμηση σου η όπως αλλιώς θέλεις πες το. (κι εδώ νομίζω ότι είναι δικό της θέμα και όχι δικό σου όπως κάποιοι καταλογίσανε!)
καλώς? κακώς? δεν ξέρω.
δεν ξέρω που στέκουν τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα σε αυτήν την περίπτωση.
πάντως τώρα που ξέρεις σαφώς ότι ενοχλήθηκε, μάλλον οφείλεις να το σεβαστείς.
τι να κάνουμε δεν σηκώνουν όλοι humor.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by lucifer_
> δεν ξέρω που στέκουν τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα σε αυτήν την περίπτωση.
> πάντως τώρα που ξέρεις σαφώς ότι ενοχλήθηκε, μάλλον οφείλεις να το σεβαστείς.
> τι να κάνουμε δεν σηκώνουν όλοι humor.


Ακριβώς.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> petran,
> δεν εχω ρωτησει ποτε την γνωμη για μενα ποτε απο κανενα και δεν θα το εκανα.
> Αλλα γιατι σε προβληματιζει που ρωτησα την γνωμη του νικου πανω στο θεμα?
> ...




δεν χωθηκες σε εμενα, ουτε την ειπες σε εμενα.
Αλλο εγω αλλο η weird σωστα?

Φαντασου αν προσπαθουσες εσυ (η οποιος εσυ) να με υποτιμησεις,
θα ειχαμε κανα δυο τροιες να μας βρισκονται σε εξελιξη....
Αλλα στη παρουσα φαση εγω ειμαι σχολιαστης και τιποτα αλλο.

Δυστυχως η οχι,
μπαινω στην θεση της weird οσο και στην δικη σου,
και εκει πανω βγαινει η αποψη μου.


Μιλας τωρα για λαθη και τι κλανει η σατιρα και αν το μπαρμπουνι ειναι τυρκουαζ οταν κλανει....
Απλα εισαι εγωιστης και παραδεξου το...
Δεν εχεις κανει κανενα λαθος, απλα εισαι καμποσα κλικ παραπανω εγωιστης.
Α δεν ηταν ετσι, θα ειχες βρει τροπους να μην ειχε γινει αυτο το θρεντ.



Τωρα αυτο ειναι καλο η κακο?
Δεν ξερω γιατρε μου, παω να φτιαξω καφε να τον τουμπαρω αναποδα και θα σου πω.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> πετραν δε θα κρινω τη σατυρικοτητα των κειμενων ,αν ηταν καλογραμενα η οχι,ηξερες ομως οτι αυτα ο θα εγραφες θα πειραζαν το συγκεκριμενος μελος.γιατι να το συνεχισεις?δεν περιμενες το αποτελεσμα?δεν δεχονται ολοι οι ανθρωποι ουτε την πλακα ουτε τη σατιρα και αυτο πρεπει να γινεται σεβαστο.




Όχι δεν το ήξερα. Άλλωστε το έχω ξανακάνει μια φορά και κάποιοι γέλασαν κλασικά και η weird είχε πει ότι \"χεχε αλλά καλύτερα ο καθένας να γράφει σαν αυτό που είναι\". Το έκανα για καθαρά τρόπους διακωμώδησης και μάλιστα ούτε τώρα την πείραξε ιδιαίτερα στην αρχή (?) αφού μου έστειλε u2u που ήταν σε πολύ χαλαρό ύφος που λέγαν \"έχεις τίποτα μαζί μου?\" της απαντάω \"όχι βρε πλάκα κάνω\" και μετά μου απαντάει \"οκ αλλά αν έχεις τίποτα να μου το πεις\" με χαορύμενη φατσούλα στο τέλος. Και μετά την έπιασε ντελίριο και άρχισε να γράφει για κακοποιήσεις, σεξιστικά σχόλια και άλλα τέτοια τρελα. Αν μη τι άλλο αυτά είναι βαριές κατηγορίες και αν αυτή η φάση ήταν έξω κάποιος θα μπορούσε να το πάει και νομικά το θέμα. Άντε γιατί πολλά χοντρά πράγματα έχουν ειπωθεί με ανυπόστατο τρόπο και εγώ πολύ ελαφριά και αστεία το έχω πάρει μου φαίνεται.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Για μένα,το λάθος το\'κανες μετά,όταν σου ξεκαθάρισε ότι ενοχλήθηκε και δεν είπες ένα οκ δεν το\'ξερα θα το κόψω.Δλδ δε σε νιάζει ότι νιώθει?κάνε σάτιρα με κάποιον άλλον που δεν τον πειράζει.Έχω λάθος?



Που ξεκαθάρισε ότι ενοχλήθηκε? Διάβασε τι γράφω και στο παραπάνω ποστ. Ίσα ίσα που μου έστειλε μηνύματα \"όλα καλά\" και μετά άρχισε ένα θρεντ με τίτλο \"κακοποίηση...μπλα μπλα\" στο οποίο με κατηγορεί για κακοποίηση και σεξισμό. Φυσικά και έχεις λάθος γιατί ότι γράφεις το στηρίζεις σε φανταστικά γεγονότα.

----------


## krino

Αν μη τι άλλο αυτά είναι βαριές κατηγορίες και αν αυτή η φάση ήταν έξω κάποιος θα μπορούσε να το πάει και νομικά το θέμα. Άντε γιατί πολλά χοντρά πράγματα έχουν ειπωθεί με ανυπόστατο τρόπο και εγώ πολύ ελαφριά και αστεία το έχω πάρει μου φαίνεται. 



ωπααααααααα
σιγα ρε μπαρμπα,
δωστης να καταλαβει για τα δικαιωμα της κατα ριπας βιασμενης προσωπικοτητας.....

Ειπαμε εισαι εγωιστης, φτανει εκει.

----------


## Ακροβατης

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> πετραν δε θα κρινω τη σατυρικοτητα των κειμενων ,αν ηταν καλογραμενα η οχι,ηξερες ομως οτι αυτα ο θα εγραφες θα πειραζαν το συγκεκριμενος μελος.γιατι να το συνεχισεις?δεν περιμενες το αποτελεσμα?δεν δεχονται ολοι οι ανθρωποι ουτε την πλακα ουτε τη σατιρα και αυτο πρεπει να γινεται σεβαστο.
> 
> 
> ...


ωραι ρε συ πετραν δεν ξερω πως εγινε αλλα απο τη στιγμη που ειδες οτι την πειραξε δεν μπορουσες να πεις ενα συγνωμη ρε συ γουερντ δεν ειχα σκοπο να σε πειραξω και δεν θα ξαναγινει?τοσο δυσκολο ειναι πια αυτο το ******** συγνωμη αν εχουμε θιξει καποιον εστω και αθελα μας?

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ΌΧΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ. Γιατί δεν είπε \"πετραν με πείραξε\". ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕ τι γράφω και μην γράφείς εν βρασμό ψυχής. Μου έστειλε u2u ότι \"όλα καλά\" με χαρούμενη φατσούλα. Και μετά ξεκινάει ένα θέμα που γράφει \"κακοποίηση\"!!! Δηλαδή τι να πω συγνώμη που σε κακοποίησα?

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Για μένα,το λάθος το\'κανες μετά,όταν σου ξεκαθάρισε ότι ενοχλήθηκε και δεν είπες ένα οκ δεν το\'ξερα θα το κόψω.Δλδ δε σε νιάζει ότι νιώθει?κάνε σάτιρα με κάποιον άλλον που δεν τον πειράζει.Έχω λάθος?
> 
> 
> ...


Οκ δίκιο έχεις σ\'αυτό.
Αλλά μιλάω για μετά που έκανε μπαμ η ενόχληση με το θέμα.

Εκτός κ αν πειράχτηκες κ εσύ με το ξαφνικό σκηνικό γι\'αυτό κ δεν είχες διάθεση για συγνώμες,τι να πω.

----------


## krino

Μου έστειλε u2u ότι \"όλα καλά


ενω εδω που τεσπα το ξεκαθαρισε το ζητημα οτι υπαρχει ενοχληση,
τι εχεις να πεις?

Ασε το πριν,
μιλαμε για το σημερα.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Πετράν απολογήσου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Έρχεται η κόλαση!!!!

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Εε ακριβώς τι λέμε τόση ώρα. Θα μπορούσε να στείλει ένα u2u με την αλήθεια λέγοντας \"πετραν οκ αλλά με πείραξε αυτό please μην μου ξανακάνεις πλάκα οκ\"? Και φυσικά δεν θα ξανάγραφα αστείο κείμενο! Αλλά δεν έγινε αυτό, είπε όλα καλά και μετά άρχισε να κάνει θρεντ με \"κακοποιήσεις\" και \"σεξισμούς\" τι να κάνω με όλα αυτά? Να πω συγνώμη για την κακοποίηση και τον σεξισμό!? Και όλα αυτά για μια πλάκα?? Μετά άρχιζα να απολογούμαι σαν τον βλάκα για ένα αστείο.

----------


## keep_walking

> ωραι ρε συ πετραν δεν ξερω πως εγινε αλλα απο τη στιγμη που ειδες οτι την πειραξε δεν μπορουσες να πεις ενα συγνωμη ρε συ γουερντ δεν ειχα σκοπο να σε πειραξω και δεν θα ξαναγινει?τοσο δυσκολο ειναι πια αυτο το ******** συγνωμη αν εχουμε θιξει καποιον εστω και αθελα μας?


Να πω παλι την γνωμη μου αν και δεν καταληγουμε καπου.
Οπως ειπα και εγω θεωρησα υπερβολη και κακο χιουμορ αυτο που εκανε ο πετραν.

Απο κει και περα δεν σημαινει...κατσε και θα δεις τωρα θα σου τραβηξω το αυτι...δενξερω αν γινομαι κατανοητος...πηγε λιγο στην υπερβολη το πραγμα και βυθιζεται ολο και περισσοτερο σε αυτην.

Φυσικα δεν μπορω να ξερω τι ειπωθηκαν στα u2u.

To ρεζουμε ηταν το πρωτο μου μυνημα...οτι και εγω ενοχληθηκα αλλα το ειδα σαν μη επιτυχημενο χιουμορ.

Απο κει και περα η διψα για διαπλοκη εφερε ολο αυτο το μπαχαλο και ολοι φερουμε μεριδιο ευθυνης , αυτοι που γραψαμε εννοω εδω , με κυριως στοχους τα μελη που εμπλεκονται.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Πετράν απολογήσου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Έρχεται η κόλαση!!!!




Υπάρχει και χειρότερο από αυτό? Κλαψ?

----------


## krino

αλλα λογια να αγαπιομαστε.

Τον ειδα τον καφε,
και λεει μεγαλο δρομο θα διαβεις.....
τσιαο

 :Cool:

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> ΌΧΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ. Γιατί δεν είπε \"πετραν με πείραξε\". ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕ τι γράφω και μην γράφείς εν βρασμό ψυχής. Μου έστειλε u2u ότι \"όλα καλά\" με χαρούμενη φατσούλα. Και μετά ξεκινάει ένα θέμα που γράφει \"κακοποίηση\"!!! Δηλαδή τι να πω συγνώμη που σε κακοποίησα?


Έχεις δίκιο γιατί δεν ήταν ξεκάθαρη μαζί σου.Προφανώς την πείραξε αλλά προσπάθησε να το ξεπεράσει ώσπου την τσίτωσες στο τελευταίο u2u και ξέσπασε.

Μετά κατάλαβες πόσο την πείραξε?
αυτό εννοώ.....

λάθος έκανε κ η weird με την ξαφνική αλλαγή όπως τα λες αλλά κ εσύ από εγωισμό να λες σε κάποια φάση πως δε με νιάζει πως νιώθει ο απέναντι εφόσον εγώ είμαι εντάξει με τον εαυτό μου.Έτσι πιστεύω.

----------


## Ακροβατης

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> Απο κει και περα η διψα για διαπλοκη εφερε ολο αυτο το μπαχαλο και ολοι φερουμε μεριδιο ευθυνης , αυτοι που γραψαμε εννοω εδω , με κυριως στοχους τα μελη που εμπλεκονται.


να αγειασει το στομα σου :Smile:

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> ΌΧΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ. Γιατί δεν είπε \"πετραν με πείραξε\". ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕ τι γράφω και μην γράφείς εν βρασμό ψυχής. Μου έστειλε u2u ότι \"όλα καλά\" με χαρούμενη φατσούλα. Και μετά ξεκινάει ένα θέμα που γράφει \"κακοποίηση\"!!! Δηλαδή τι να πω συγνώμη που σε κακοποίησα?
> 
> 
> ...



Να σου πω ποιο είναι το πιο ακραίο τώρα? Το τελευταίο u2u μου που της λέω αυτά τα πράγματα (και σε καμια περίπτωση δεν την βρίζω το τονίζω αυτό. Της λέω πράγματα που πιστεύω εγώ και πράγματα που θα της έλεγα και από κοντά) το έστειλα ΜΕΤΑ το θρεντ \"κακοποίηση\". Δεν το είχα πάρει πρέφα αυτό το θρεντ! Μόνη της, μετά από λίγη ώρα που μου έστειλε τα \"όλα καλά\" u2u, αποφάσισε να κάνει το θρεντ \"κακοποίηση\" χωρίς να έχει διαμεσολαβήσει κάτι άλλο. Γι αυτό μην με κατηγορείτε ότι μου ζήτησε να της πω συγνώμη και εγώ ο αδίστακτος δεν της έδωσα.

----------


## krino

ρε συ πετραν.....

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ - ΤΩΡΑ
αν σου ζητηθει την δινεις?

Νιωθεις οτι θα επρεπε να κανεις κατι τετοιο ΤΩΡΑ?


Προσοχη, μην θεωρησεις οτι λεω οτι πρεπει να το κανεις, απλα ρωταω.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by krino_
> ρε συ πετραν.....
> 
> ΣΗΜΕΡΑ - ΤΩΡΑ
> αν σου ζητηθει την δινεις?
> 
> Νιωθεις οτι θα επρεπε να κανεις κατι τετοιο ΤΩΡΑ?
> 
> 
> Προσοχη, μην θεωρησεις οτι λεω οτι πρεπει να το κανεις, απλα ρωταω.



ΟΧΙ το όχι με γράμματα που πιάνουν όλη την οθόνη


Και δεν νομίζω κανείς να την έδινε μετά τις κατηγορίες για \"κακοποίηση\" και \"σεξισμό\" για δύο αστεία μηνύματα. Όχι μόνο δεν θα την έδινα αλλά θα ζητούσα και συγνώμη γι αυτές τις κατηγορίες γιατί αν μη τι άλλο το να κάνεις σάτιρα δεν ισούται με κακοποίηση και άσκηση σεξισμού got it?

----------


## marian_m

Εγώ βρίσκω πολύ ενδιαφέρον, με αφορμή το όποιο συμβάν, δεν έχει σημασία, να διατυπώνονται απόψεις για το τι θεωρείται κακοποίηση, ελευθερία λόγου, λογοκρισία, σάτιρα κλπ. Ο καθένας έχει τη γνώμη του, είναι σεβαστή, άσχετα αν θα συμφωνήσω ή όχι.

Από την άλλη, θεωρώ ότι είμαι και ελεύθερη να επιλέγω σε ποιο φόρουμ θα συμμετέχω, για πόσον καιρό, τι θα διαβάσω ή δεν θα διαβάσω εκεί μέσα και τι θα γράψω.
Και, καλώς ή κακώς, δεν βλέπω σε ένα φόρουμ τίποτα περισσότερο από αυτό που είναι, ένας χώρος που μπορούν κάποια άτομα με κοινά ενδιαφέροντα να ανταλλάξουν απόψεις ή να πάρουν πληροφορίες για θέματα που τους απασχολούν, διατηρώντας εφόσον θέλουν την ανωνυμία τους. 
Είναι επικίνδυνο να φτάνει να υποκαθιστά την πραγματική ζωή, τις πραγματικές σχέσεις.
Θα ήμουν το λιγότερο αφελής, αν έχοντας ένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα, περίμενα από ένα φόρουμ να βρω τη λύση. 

Τέλος για το θέμα των κανόνων και των διαγραφών.
Προσωπικά, νομίζω ότι εδώ και πολλά χρόνια έχω πάψει να περιμένω από το δάσκαλο να τραβήξει το αυτί του άτακτου συμμαθητή μου που με κορόιδεψε.
Και νομίζω ότι ακόμα και τότε που πήγαινα ακόμα σχολείο, είχα τον τρόπο να υπερασπίζομαι τον εαυτό μου μόνη μου.
Τέτοιες καταστάσεις με πάνε πολύ πίσω. 
Είχα την εντύπωση ότι αυτό είναι ένα φόρουμ για ενήλικες. Αν υποψιαστώ ότι ξαναγύρισα στο σχολείο, θα την κάνω τρέχοντας.

----------


## krino

got it? 



παρα γκοτ ιτ, οχι μονο απλα γκοτ ιτ.



Εγω μετα απο αυτα καλυφθηκα.
Ειναι η αποψη σου και ωφειλω να την σεβαστω.
Απλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι συζηταμε κατι μια ωρα τωρα και δεν βγαινει ζουμι.
Νομιζω οτι μετα απο αυτο χυθηκε απλετο φως,
α ναι και το μαχαιρι στο κοκκαλο.


Σας ευχομαι καλη συζητηση να εχετε εδω.

----------


## Ακροβατης

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> ρε συ πετραν.....
> 
> ΣΗΜΕΡΑ - ΤΩΡΑ
> ...



οποτε πετραν συφωνα με το νομο 3463990 και την αποφαση του δκαστηριου οι ενορκοι σε κρινουν ενοχο.εχει οριστει θανατικη ποινη........................................ ...................

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by marian_m_
> Εγώ βρίσκω πολύ ενδιαφέρον, με αφορμή το όποιο συμβάν, δεν έχει σημασία, να διατυπώνονται απόψεις για το τι θεωρείται κακοποίηση, ελευθερία λόγου, λογοκρισία, σάτιρα κλπ. Ο καθένας έχει τη γνώμη του, είναι σεβαστή, άσχετα αν θα συμφωνήσω ή όχι.
> 
> Από την άλλη, θεωρώ ότι είμαι και ελεύθερη να επιλέγω σε ποιο φόρουμ θα συμμετέχω, για πόσον καιρό, τι θα διαβάσω ή δεν θα διαβάσω εκεί μέσα και τι θα γράψω.
> Και, καλώς ή κακώς, δεν βλέπω σε ένα φόρουμ τίποτα περισσότερο από αυτό που είναι, ένας χώρος που μπορούν κάποια άτομα με κοινά ενδιαφέροντα να ανταλλάξουν απόψεις ή να πάρουν πληροφορίες για θέματα που τους απασχολούν, διατηρώντας εφόσον θέλουν την ανωνυμία τους. 
> Είναι επικίνδυνο να φτάνει να υποκαθιστά την πραγματική ζωή, τις πραγματικές σχέσεις.
> Θα ήμουν το λιγότερο αφελής, αν έχοντας ένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα, περίμενα από ένα φόρουμ να βρω τη λύση. 
> 
> Τέλος για το θέμα των κανόνων και των διαγραφών.
> ...



Δεν υπάρχει ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ σεξισμός. Ο σεξισμός σύμφωνα με το wikipedia είναι


\"Ο σεξισμός θεωρείται κοινώς η διάκριση εναντίον ανθρώπων βασισμένη στο φύλο τους ή τον σεξουαλικό τους προσανατολισμό παρά στα ατομικά τους λάθη, αλλά μπορεί επίσης να αναφέρεται οποιαδήποτε ή σε όλες τις διαφοροποιήσεις που βασίζονται στο φύλο ή τον σεξουαλικό προσανατολισμό.\"


Τι σχέση έχει αυτό με την σάτιρα που έκανα? Γιατί μου φαίνεται ότι πολλές φορές δεν φιλτράρουμε ότι λέγεται και στο τέλος καταλαβαίνουμε και λέμε ότι να ναι. Αυτό είναι πολύ βαριά κατηγορία και αν κάποιος έπρεπε στο τέλος να παει στον admin να ζητήσω ban είμαι εγώ. Για να μην υπολογίσω τα δήθεν \"ευαίσθητα σχόλια\" περι \"τσίχλα είσαι στα πόδια μου πετράν και θα σε πατήσω\" που έκανε η weird στο θρεντ \"κακοποίηση\". Αυτή είναι η ευαισθησία?

----------


## keep_walking

> Εγώ βρίσκω πολύ ενδιαφέρον, με αφορμή το όποιο συμβάν, δεν έχει σημασία, να διατυπώνονται απόψεις για το τι θεωρείται κακοποίηση, ελευθερία λόγου, λογοκρισία, σάτιρα κλπ. Ο καθένας έχει τη γνώμη του, είναι σεβαστή, άσχετα αν θα συμφωνήσω ή όχι.
> 
> Από την άλλη, θεωρώ ότι είμαι και ελεύθερη να επιλέγω σε ποιο φόρουμ θα συμμετέχω, για πόσον καιρό, τι θα διαβάσω ή δεν θα διαβάσω εκεί μέσα και τι θα γράψω.
> Και, καλώς ή κακώς, δεν βλέπω σε ένα φόρουμ τίποτα περισσότερο από αυτό που είναι, ένας χώρος που μπορούν κάποια άτομα με κοινά ενδιαφέροντα να ανταλλάξουν απόψεις ή να πάρουν πληροφορίες για θέματα που τους απασχολούν, διατηρώντας εφόσον θέλουν την ανωνυμία τους. 
> Είναι επικίνδυνο να φτάνει να υποκαθιστά την πραγματική ζωή, τις πραγματικές σχέσεις.
> Θα ήμουν το λιγότερο αφελής, αν έχοντας ένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα, περίμενα από ένα φόρουμ να βρω τη λύση. 
> 
> Τέλος για το θέμα των κανόνων και των διαγραφών.
> Προσωπικά, νομίζω ότι εδώ και πολλά χρόνια έχω πάψει να περιμένω από το δάσκαλο να τραβήξει το αυτί του άτακτου συμμαθητή μου που με κορόιδεψε.
> ...


Σεβαστη αποψη αλλα ως νεα στο χωρο δεν εχεις γνωρισει τις μεγαλες δυναμεις που διεπουν το συμπαν...η μεγαλυτερη μεχριι τωρα Ονουφριος και διαφορα nickname να κανει μανταρα πραγματικα το χωρο απο μονος του και να παραπαιει ολο το φορουμ και φυσικα καθε σοβαρη συζητηση καταδικασμενη.
Ειναι αυτο που λεμε troll στην ορολογια των φορουμ.

Απο κει και περα αυτο ειναι το πιο ελευθερο φορουμ που εχω συναντησει απο αποψη moderation και μιας και συμετεχουμε μας αρεσει :Smile:

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Έχει βγει ήδη η απόφαση!





> _Originally posted by Boltseed_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Λοιπόν τι έγινε βγήκε η απόφαση!?
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Arsi

Είναι άσχημο που κατάντησε δικαστήριο ρε γαμώτο.
Λάθη επικοινωνίας θα λεγα εγώ(τώρα που κατάλαβα και την πλευρά σου πετράν) γιατί καταβάθος πιστεώ πως συμπαθείτε ο ένας τον άλλο.

Κρίμα.

----------


## marian_m

Μάλλον δεν με εννοήσατε Petran και Keep_walking.
Είχα την εντύπωση ότι είμαι ξεκάθαρη.
Καταρχήν δε μίλησα εγώ για σεξισμό, δεν ξέρω γιατί μου το κόλλησες, ίσα ίσα που εγώ δεν είδα τίποτα τέτοιο στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, άλλος ήταν αυτός που είχε το κόλλημα.
Είπα απλά, ότι με αφορμή κάτι πιθανόν ασήμαντο, παρατηρώ αντιδράσεις που έχουν αρκετό ενδιαφέρον. Πχ. για μένα είχε πιο ενδιαφέρον η εμμονή του κρίνου στον σεξισμό, πιθανόν γιατί είναι κάτι που απασχολεί τον ίδιο.
Όσο για το ότι είμαι νέα στο φόρουμ, αυτό δεν με εμποδίζει να διαπιστώνω ότι όσο υπάρχουν άτομα με ενδιαφέρουσες απόψεις και ευφυία, που χαίρομαι να τα διαβάζω και να με προβληματίζουν, άλλο τόσο υπάρχουν και άτομα ανεπαρκή, που προσπαθούν να τραβήξουν την προσοχή με διάφορους τρόπους.
Τα δεύτερα δεν με αφορούν, ούτε μ\'ενοχλούν μέχρι στιγμής.
Κάποιον που προκαλεί, προσωπικά, είτε θα τον αγνοήσω είτε θα κάνω πλάκα μαζί του.
Αυτός είναι ο τρόπος μου.
Και πάνω σ\'αυτό εννοούσα, ότι εγώ δεν θεωρώ πως χρειάζεται ένας μπαμπούλας για να βάζει την τάξη σ\' ένα φόρουμ.

----------


## keep_walking

> Είχα την εντύπωση ότι είμαι ξεκάθαρη.


Τσου τωρα καλυτερα...καπως. :Smile: 




> Και πάνω σ\'αυτό εννοούσα, ότι εγώ δεν θεωρώ πως χρειάζεται ένας μπαμπούλας για να βάζει την τάξη σ\' ένα φόρουμ.


Σε αυτο απαντησα.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by marian_m_
> 
> 
> 
> Κάποιον που προκαλεί, προσωπικά, είτε θα τον αγνοήσω είτε θα κάνω πλάκα μαζί του.
> Αυτός είναι ο τρόπος μου.



και μπορω να σου πω οτι μου αρεσει πολυ.
 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Στην αρχη φοβομουν οτι θα με αγνοουσες, (δεν θα το αντεχα αυτο...) αλλα τελικα επειδη εισαι πλακατζου (τζου τζου)
κεφαρεις απιστευτα να κανουμε πλακιτσα εδω μαζι....


Εχω την εντυπωση οτι θα περασουμε πολυ ωραια εδω μεσα.....



μακια

----------


## Alterego

Δεν θα εγραφα στο θεμα γιατι δεν με απασχολουν οι καβγαδες μελων η να περνω θεση για πραγματα που δεν γνωριζω.
Θεωρω πως ο κεθενας λεει οτι λεει θιγοντας τον αλλο για καποιο δικο του και δεν μπηκα σε αυτο το φορουμ για να τον μαθω.Γραφω ομως γιατι ειναι θεμα της αγαπημενης φιλης μου weird.Διαβασα πανω κατω τα οσα γραφτηκαν.Δεν ξερω τι εγινε σε αλλο θεμα και πως ξεκινησε ολο αυτο.Θα βασιστω πανω σε αυτο το θεμα.Ισως κριθω οτι δεν απανταω αντικειμενικα
αλλα δεν πειραζει.Σπανια σχολιαζω πραγματα αρνητικα αλλα οταν φτανεις σε ενα οριο δεν μπορεις να σιωπησεις.

Εχω απολυτη εμπιστοσυνη στην weird ετσι δεν εχω αναγκη να διαβασω κατι παλιοτερο.Για να ανοιξει δικο της θεμα τωρα και να πει οσα ειπε εχει λογο.Ενας ανθρωπο με χαμηλο προφιλ δεν θα ανοιγε ποτε παραθυρακια απλα για να πει κατι.Το εκανε γιατι θα πρεπει να ενοχληθηκε πολυ απο κατι.Καπου διαβασα οτι ο χρηστης Πετραν θεωρει γελοια την weird γιαυτο της κανει ετσι.Αν ο Πετραν θεωρει την weird ετσι να μην ασχολειτε απλα μαζι της και να μας αφησει εμας που δεν την θεωρουμε να μιλαμε μαζι της.Μα φιλε μου ακομη και το οτι χλευαζεις και ειρωνευεσαι δινεις αξια σε ολους μας.
Πολυ συχνα βλεπω καβγαδες.Βλεπω λογια να λεγονται μεταξυ μελων και αναρωτιεμαι...δεν γνωριζεστε και μιλατε ετσι; δηλαδη σκεψου να ηξερε ο ενας τον αλλον εδωμεσα.Τι εχετε να χωρισετε;αν καποιος δεν συμφωνει με κατι γιατι πρεπει με το ζορι να τον κανεις να συμφωνησει με σενα.Ειναι λογικο πως δεν μπορουν ολα τα μελη να εχουν την ιδια αποψη με σενα.Αυτο με εκανε και μενα να κανει εδω εγγραφη,για την διαφορετικοτητα των πραγματων.
Ειναι θλιβερο να λεγονται λογια που θιγουν τοσο πολυ ανθρωπους που απλα δεν γνωριζονται εκτος απο το διαδυχτιακο κομματι.Δεν μπορουμε ολοι να ειμαστε συμπαθεις για τους αλλους.Απλουστατα δεν επεμβαινουμε στα θεματα τους.
Γιατι ολα πρεπει να σχολιαζονται;ςιναι τοσο δυσκολο να μην πεις απλα τιποτα σε ενα θεμα που δεν σου καθεται;
Ελεος....Μπαινεις σε ενα σιτε υποστηριξης και συναντας τετοια πραγματα.
Η ελευθερια λογου φταιει.Αυτο μας εφαγε.Ειναι ανεπιτρεπτο αυτο που γινεται.Μπορει να ειναι γελοιο να θελει καποιος να αποχωρησει απο εδω και εχω δει μελη να φευγουν αλλα οντως γινονται πραγματα ανεπιτρεπτα εδωμεσα και θεωρω υπευθυνους του διαχειριστες της σελιδας.Καπου διαβασα πως δεν πρεπει αν γινεται κατι να φωναζεις τον μπατσο.Μα οταν δεν μπορεις να προστατευτεις μεσα απο μια σελιδα διαδυχτιακη ναι ζητας απο τους διαχειριστες να το πραξουν αφου το λενε και οι κανονισμοι.Και η weird δεν χρειαζεται κανενα μπατσο.Ξερει η κοπελα να υποστηριξει τον εαυτο της.Οπως καποιος ειπε πως η σταση της ηταν λαθος γιατι επρεπε να απαντησει αναλογως και σκληρα.Δεν ειμαστε ολοι ιδιοι αλλος θα το εκανε αλλος οχι.Μπορει να μην εισαι ετσι...δεν θα αλλαξουμε τους παντες.Αν δεν μπορει καποιος να σεβαστει τον αλλον τοτε τι λεμε;ποιος διαχειριστης και υπευθυνος να κανει κατι;Και γιατι η weird να ερθει στην αντεπιθεση;θα ηταν χειροτερα.Απλα αγνοεις...μερικες φορες αρκει απλα να αγνοησεις.
Κριμα...εδωμεσα ο καθενας νιωθει πως μπορει να βοηθηθει και καταντησαμε να γινεται εδωμεσα μια δικη.Ολοι εχουν να πουν κατι.

Και για να τελειωσω.Οταν δεν γνωριζεται ενανς ανθρωπο να μην μιλατε.Για καποιους η weird ειναι σημαντικη και να ξερετε πως οσο κι αν μειωνεται το προσωπο της απλα δεν μπορει να μειωθει,ειναι ηδη πιο πανω.Και επειδη απεχθανομαι την ειρωνια,την θεωρω αμυνα οταν δεν εχεις υσχιρο λογο και αποψη,ας γινεται εκει που τους περνει γιατι εδω δεν περνει στο συγκεκριμενο ατομο..

Σεβαστητε τον εαυτο σας πρωτα απο ολα.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## Alterego

Και κατι τελευταιο...ας φυγουν τα ατομα που δεν τους ενδιαφερει το θεμα του φορουμ.Να νιωσουμε πιο αυθεντικοι
Και επειδη η weird ειναι ατομο που εξεφρασε τον εαυτο της και τα εσωψυχα της εδωμεσα σεβαστητε τουλαχιστο αυτο.
Κριμα...
Δεν θελω να φυγεις απο το φορου....δινεις δικια σου ομορφια και ελπιδα.
Μεινε εδω με μας.Με εκεινους που ενιωσες εστω και κατι.

----------


## Adzik

Wird Μου..διαβασα την πρωτη σελιδα απο το\'\' κακοποιηση\'\' και απ οτι καταλαβαινω αυτοσ ειναι ο λογοσ τησ ολησ αγανακτησησ σου..και ο λογοσ αποχωρισης.. ναι ηταν ασχιμη η συμπεριφωρα του.. δεν θα πω περισσοτερα γιατι για εμενα πιο συμαντικο αυτη την στιγμη ειναι να σου πω..πωσ..


.. εννοειτε πωσ δεν πρεπει να φυγεισ.. για εμασ..που ημαστε φιλοι σου..

που ενα παρεακι ημαστε εδω..σταθερο..και εχουμε και αισθηματα ο ενασ για τον αλλον..θα προσπαθησω να διαβασω αυτεσ τισ 10 σελιδεσ και να καταλαβω τι εγεινε..αν και δεν ξερω αν υπηρξε καποιο προιγουμενο και το εχασα..συγνωμη γι αυτο..

κι εγω θελω να σου πω πωσ εισαι ενα ατομο που οχι μονο εδινεσ στο φορουμ το στιγμα και την παρουσια σου..αλλα και σε μενα.. 

ολοι μασ ενασ κι ενασ κατι δινουμε στην παρεα αυτη.. και εισαι κομματι μασ..

----------


## Remedy

ριχτε τον στις τσουλες να τελειωνουμε!!!!!

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> ριχτε τον στις τσουλες να τελειωνουμε!!!!!



Απόψε θα βγω!

----------


## weird

Petran,
Ακούστηκαν διάφορα, όπως οτι είμαι υποκρίτρια ή ψευτρα. Δεν θα γράψω τα παρακάτω θέλοντας να υπερασπιστώ την εικόνα μου, αλλά θέλοντας να ασχοληθώ μαζί σου και με την συμπεριφορά σου..
Γνώριζες και ήξερες πολύ καλά Πετραν, πόσο ενοχλούμαι και ότι έκανες το έκανες για να με φτάσεις στα όριά μου ( που ήμουν ήδη φθασμένη βέβαια με όλα αυτά που γίνονται).
Δεν θα ήθελα να στοχοποιήσω το χιούμορ σου. Το χιούμορ είναι ένα απίστευτο χαρακτηριστικό που δηλώνει ευφυία και μόνο η χρήση του είναι που μπορεί να γίνει καλή ή κακή. Έχω πέσει κάτω απο τα γέλια με τα κατά καιρούς αστεία σου. Και πού ξέρεις? Αν σε γνώριζα απο κοντα, ενδέχεται να κάναμε καλή παρέα και να ρίχναμε το απίστευτο γέλιο...
Ενοχλούμαι όμως, όταν το χιούμορ συγκαλύπτει κάτι άλλο απο πίσω του, πχ. Θυμός ή επιθετικότητα. Όταν μου εξηγείς οτι προσπαθείς να βγάλεις γέλιο μαζί μου, γιατί θεωρείς υποκριτικό τον ψευδο-συναισθηματισμό μου. Μα, εκτός του οτι είναι κυρίως δικό σου το θέμα και όχι δικό μου που είμαι συναισθηματική και που εκφράζομαι όπως εκφράζομαι, το κυριότερο είναι πως την ίδια στιγμή που με κατηγορείς για υποκρισία, εσύ ο ίδιος «υποκρίνεσαι» ( δεν μου αρέσει η λέξη αλλά την χρησιμοποιώ για να γίνω πιο κατανοητή) με το να εκφράζεις πλάγια και δια του «χιούμορ» έντονα αν θέλεις, συναισθήματά σου.
Η δική μου δυσκολία, είναι οτι συχνά δεν θα αντιληφθώ καν τι με έχει ενοχλήσει. Και έχω ανοίξει θέμα στο φόρουμ γι αυτό, λέγοντας οτι συχνά οι άνθρωποι δεν μπορούσαν να με καταλάβουν και με έκριναν ως διπρόσωπη. Θα το αντιληφθώ αργότερα, όχι εκείνη τη στιγμή που θα αντιδράσω απλά αυθόρμητα ή και σπασμωδικά αν θέλεις... Αλλά το καλό είναι οτι μόλις το αντιληφθώ, θα το πω, με τον πιο άμεσο τρόπο που διαθέτω.
Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση όμως, ήξερες πολύ καλά τι με ενοχλεί, καθώς εγώ η ίδια, όταν μετά τον παλιότερο διαπληκτισμό μας, ζητούσαμε συγνώμες ο ένας απο τον άλλο, σου είχα πει σε προσωπικό επίπεδο, οτι το ευαίσθητο σημείο μου, είναι ακριβώς αυτό ( λέγοντάς σου μάλιστα οτι σε βρήκα πολύ εύστοχο ως προς τον εντοπισμό του). Το να εκφράζεις σεξουαλικά υπονοούμενα, πάνω στον εύθραυστο λυρισμό μου. Αυτό με πονά, με πληγώνει και με θυμώνει, κάνοντάς με να μην ξέρω πώς να αντιδράσω.
Και φυσικά το χρησιμοποίησες ως «χιούμορ» στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Ήταν η συγκεκαλυμμένη επιθετικότητα που δεν μου άρεσε, όπως εξηγώ και στο θρεντ που έκανα επι του θέματος. 
Δεν λέω οτι όλο αυτό το σκηνικό ήταν τραγικό. Εδώ μέσα έχουνε συμβεί πολύ μεγαλύτερες «τραγικότητες». Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ομως, έφτασε ( είχα ήδη δυσαρεστηθεί με πολλά κακώς κείμενα) να παραβιάσει κάποια δικά μου όρια και με αφορμή αυτό, αποφάσισα να πάρω κάποιες σημαντικές αποφάσεις. Εδώ και καιρό ήμουνα στα πρόθυρα της αποχώρησης και κατά καιρούς απείχα. 
Με λυπούν πολύ τα πολλά απο τα πράγματα που συμβαίνουν εδώ μέσα. Σε διαφορετική περίπτωση, δεν θα έφευγα απο ένα περιστατικό, όπως αυτό που έγινε.
Γι αυτό και πρωτίστως απευθύνομαι στην διαχείριση, επιζητώντας την προσοχή της. 
Κάι ακόμα που θα ήθελα να πω στα λοιπά μέλη είναι το εξής.
Αυτές τις μέρες, σοκαρίστηκα όταν σύγκρινα ποστς τακτικών μελών. Σύγκρινα τα αρχικά τους ποστς με το πώς γράφουνε σήμερα. Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις, παρατήρησα μια αλλοίωση προς το επιθετικό και μια πτώση του επιπέδου προς τα κάτω.

Μου ήταν επίσης διάχυτη η αίσθηση, ότι το φόρουμ το χαρακτηρίζει σαν ατμόσφαιρα μια ένταση που μυρίζει μπαρούτι. 



υγ. 

Θέλω να πω ένα μεγάλο μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όσα μέλη μου συμπαραστάθηκαν με τα λόγια και τα τραγουδάκια τους  :Smile:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> Γουιρντ, επικοινωνήσαμε ήδη, δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο να προσθέσουμε.
> Καλή συνέχεια σου εύχομαι.
> 
> Προς όλους: υποδείξτε μου παρακαλώ συγκεκριμένα τι θα έπρεπε να γίνει στα δρώμενα των τελευταίων ημερών.
> Κλειδώθηκε ενδεικτικά, πριν 3 ημέρες ένα θέμα. Ξεφύτρωσαν άλλα 3-4. Να κλειδωθούν και αυτά και όσα άλλα ξεφυτρώσουν? Θα είναι αυτό για όλους προστασία ή για κάποιους θα είναι λογοκρισία του θυμού, των συγκρούσεων, της απογοήτευσης και των άλλων συναισθημάτων και απόψεων που δεν πρόλαβαν να εκφραστούν?
> 
> Τα μισά μέλη ενοχλήθηκαν από την σάτυρα του Πετράν. Να διαγραφεί το σχόλιο του Πετράν? 
> Θα ήταν αυτό προστασία του φόρουμ?
> ...


Νίκο, 
Σου έχω ήδη κατά καιρούς πει, οτι ο χώρος χρειάζεται μια ενεργότερη παρουσία σου. 
Το να παρέμβει ο διαχειριστής, όταν πρωτοδημιουργείται μια ένταση, χωρίς να λάβει θέση ως προς το ποίος έχει δίκιο ή όχι, αλλά ως προς τις παραβιάσεις των όρων του φόρουμ που γίνονται , είναι ότι καλύτερο για την αναχαίτηση της έντασης, ή έστω την μετατροπή της σε μια ηπιότερη μορφή. Αυτό προϋποθέτει φυσικά μια εγρήγορση και επαγρύπνηση απο μέρους σου αλλά και την συνεργασία όλων των μελών, που θα κάνουνε αναφορά σε κάθε συμπεριφορά βρισίματος, χλευασμού ή ειρωνίας ( τουλάχιστον στις εξόφθαλμες περιπτώσεις).
Με τον ίδιο τρόπο που η CeliaM κάνει υπόδειξη «παρακαλώ, δεν γράφουμε με greeklish στο φόρουμ αυτό», θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει μια ανάλογη υπόδειξη. Αυτό πιστεύω θα έκανε μια διαφορά. Απο εκεί και πέρα, σαν έσχατη λύση, είναι αυτό που προτείνει ο εμνπευστής και που έχει προταθεί και απο άλλα μέλη, το μπαν, για ένα ορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα, εφόσον η ίδια συμπεριφορά παραμένει.

Επιπλέον, αναφέρεις οτι «Θα είναι αυτό για όλους προστασία ή για κάποιους θα είναι λογοκρισία του θυμού, των συγκρούσεων, της απογοήτευσης και των άλλων συναισθημάτων και απόψεων που δεν πρόλαβαν να εκφραστούν?»
Δεν νομίζω οτι μια απλή υπόδειξη, όπως στην περίπτωση του πετράν σε πολλές περιπτώσεις που ειρωνεύτηκε ή χλευασε αλλά με αρνητικό τρόπο ορισμένο μέλος για την έκφρασή του, είναι λογοκρισία.
Εξάλλου, οι άλλες απόψεις που δεν πρόλαβαν να εκφραστούν, μπορούν καλλιστα να εκφραστούν με έναν πιο δημιουργικό τρόπο, χωρίς βρισιές και ειρωνίες. 
Μιλάς για τον θυμό, την σύγκρουση και την απογοήτευση που θα «φιμωθούν». Βλέπεις όμως, οτι με την κατάσταση ως έχει, της απεριόριστης έκφρασης με οποιονδήποτε τρόπου των συγκρούσεων κάποιου μέλους, του θυμού ή της απογοήτευσής του, ακόμα και επιθετικά έναντι άλλου, κάποιοι, πάλι φιμώνονται. Και αυτό φαίνεται στο στο παρόν θρεντ. 
Αρκετά μέλη δυσκολεύονται να εκφράσουν ελεύθερα όχι τον θυμό τους αλλά τα μύχια συναισθήματα και τις σκέψεις τους, την όμορφη λυρικότητά τους, να πούνε άφοβα την αληθινή τους ιστορία, να ανοιχτούν, να εκφραστούν συναισθηματικά.. Φοβούνται γιατί δεν ξέρουν απο πού μπορεί να τους έρθει και έχουν μπει προ πολλού σε θέση άμυνας, περιοριζόμενοι στα απαραίτητα. 
Εσύ επιλέγεις ποιός, πόσο και σε ποιά κατεύθυνση θα περιοριστεί, ανάλογα με τον χαρακτήρα που θέλεις να έχει το φόρουμ.
Θα περιοριστούν αυτοί που βρίζουν, ειρωνέυονται ή με άλλο τρόπο εκτονώνουν τα αρνητικά τους συναισθήματα, ( μέσω υπόδειξης ως προς τον τρόπο τους κυρίως) ή θα περιορισθούν, όσοι θέλουν να εκφράσουν κάποια βαθύτατη ευαισθησία τους, όσοι δεν μπορούν να ανταπεξέλθουν στην ένταση εδώ μέσα και αποχωρούν, όσοι θέλουν να μοιραστούν κάτι και διστάζουν? ( ακόμα και για λόγους υπερευαισθησίας που λέει ο λόγος).
Εσύ αποφασίζεις το minimum που θα θέσεις, ώστε να διασφαλιστεί μια σχετική ισορροπία. Επέτρεψέ μου να σου πω, οτι ακόμα και με το να μην κάνεις τίποτα απολύτως, επιλέγεις...
Αυτό που βλέπω ( και μπορεί φυσικά να σφάλλω) ως δική σου επιλογή, με βάση τα πραπάνω που έγραψες, είναι οτι αντιμετωπίζεις αυτό το φόρουμ πιο πολύ σαν ένα χώρο εκτόνωσης παρά υποστήριξης. 
Απο εκεί και πέρα, αντικειμενική κρίση για το ποιός έχει δίκιο ή άδικο, δεν υπάρχει και αυτό το είδαμε πολύ καλά αυτές τις μέρες... Ο καθένας κρίνει με τα δικά του όρια και κριτήρια.
Το κρίσιμο στοιχείο όμως, είναι ποιος κατά την εκφρορά του λόγου του, δεν σέβεται τον άλλο, τουλάχιστον στις κραυγαλέες περιπτώσεις. 
Πιστεύω οτι αν ακολουθούσες αυτό τον δρόμο, θα έδινες το στίγμα του σεβασμού προς τον άλλο ( όχι μόνο τον εαυτό μας) και σαν μήνυμα, το θεωρώ πολύ ισχυρότερο απο το να αφήνεται κανείς να εκτονώνει εδώ μέσα την επιθετικότητά του και ο άλλος να «μαθαίνει» να αμύνεται. 
Θέλω να σου πω, οτι η πρώτη επαφή με αυτή την «βία» όπως εγώ την αντιλαμβάνομαι, ήταν όταν έγραφα για τον θάνατο της μητέρας μου και κάποιο μέλος με ...σατίριζε...ως κλαψιάρα και σιγά την καημένη...και πολλά άλλα. 
Αυτό ήταν ένα τραυματικό γεγονός για εμένα, πολλοί είχαν αντιδράσει τότε, αλλά μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση η πλήρης απουσία έστω ενός σχολίου απο την διαχείριση. 

Αυτά είχα να σου πω Νίκο και ήθελα να τα πω πριν αποχωρήσω, δημόσια. 
Εύχομαι να έρθουν καλύτερες μέρες για αυτό το φόρουμ και όχι χειρότερες.

----------


## RainAndWind

weird,αν θωράκιζες καλύτερα τον εαυτό σου,αν τροποποιούσες τη σκέψη αυτή για τον \"εύθραυστο λυρισμό\"σου,δε θα έφευγες απλά γιατί κάποιος επέλεξε-λανθασμένα ίσως,αλλά είναι υποκειμενικό-να τον σατιρίσει.Θα σου χρειαστεί μάτια μου αυτό και στην μη εικονική ζωή,θα σε βοηθήσει να μην πληγώνεσαι εύκολα από τις επιλογές άλλων,να φτιάξεις άμυνες και τσαμπουκά.Αντί να φύγεις πληγωμένη και θιγμένη,γιατί δεν προσπαθείς να δώσεις λίγο χρόνο στον εαυτό σου να εξετάσει και άλλες πλευρές,να δει το ζήτημα διεξοδικότερα,αφήνοντας ένα χρονικό περιθώριο για να κρυώσουν λίγο όσα τώρα αισθάνεσαι και να τα επεξεργαστείς πιο αποστασιοποιημένα;
Θα σε ενδιέφερε κάτι τέτοιο λες;
Σε κάθε περίπτωση θα ήθελα να γνωρίζεις πως δεν πιστεύω πως θα βρεθεί ούτε ένα άτομο που θα πει πως επιθυμεί να αποχωρήσεις και αυτό είναι προς τιμήν σου.Αν όμως υπάρχει και η σκέψη να καλύψεις και την εξέταση μίας άλλης οπτικής πάνω σε όλο αυτό,προσωπική μου άποψη είναι πως θα σε βοηθούσε και σε άλλους τομείς της καθημερινότητάς σου.Ίσως αυτός ο ευαίσθητος λυρισμός να χρειάζεται να διεκδικείς το δικαίωμά του να υπάρχει,δίχως να υπάρχει η ανάγκη για αποχωρήσεις,αλλά για καθαρότερα μηνύματα,απλά.
Βρε ματάκια μου,θέλει και σκληράδα η έρμη η ζωή για να τα βγάλουμε πέρα,για να μπορούμε να υπερασπιζόμαστε τον εαυτό μας με τσαμπουκά,όχι μελοδραματισμούς.Και πάλι με συγχωρείς αν εγώ σε πλήγωσα με τα λόγια μου,όμως η διάθεσή μου δεν ήταν να σε πονέσω,να σε προβληματίσω όμως ναι.Και πάλι,είναι αναφαίρετο δικαίωμά σου να μου πεις να πάω στο διάολο,αυτό το τσαμπουκαλίκι σου θα το εισέπραττα ως ικανότερη αντίδραση.Αλλά πάλι,έχεις δίκιο,εγώ είμαι αυτή και για τις δικές μου αντιδράσεις μιλώ.
Τι να σου πω,εύχομαι να το ξανασκεφτείς.Ξέρεις,θα πρέπει να βάλεις λίγο στη σκέψη σου και την άλλη πλευρά της διένεξης,πως αυτό επιδρά πάνω στον Πετράν,όταν σηκώνουμε τα τείχη της άμυνας δεν αφήνουμε χώρο για διαπραγματεύσεις,σκέψου λίγο πως μπορεί να το εισπράττει και αυτός,ίσως να αισθάνεται εξίσου αδικημένος με σένα. :Wink: 
Την καλημέρα μου,φιλιά.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Νίκο, 
> Σου έχω ήδη κατά καιρούς πει, οτι ο χώρος χρειάζεται μια ενεργότερη παρουσία σου. 
> Το να παρέμβει ο διαχειριστής, όταν πρωτοδημιουργείται μια ένταση, χωρίς να λάβει θέση ως προς το ποίος έχει δίκιο ή όχι, αλλά ως προς τις παραβιάσεις των όρων του φόρουμ που γίνονται , είναι ότι καλύτερο για την αναχαίτηση της έντασης, ή έστω την μετατροπή της σε μια ηπιότερη μορφή. Αυτό προϋποθέτει φυσικά μια εγρήγορση και επαγρύπνηση απο μέρους σου αλλά και την συνεργασία όλων των μελών, που θα κάνουνε αναφορά σε κάθε συμπεριφορά βρισίματος, χλευασμού ή ειρωνίας ( τουλάχιστον στις εξόφθαλμες περιπτώσεις).
> Με τον ίδιο τρόπο που η CeliaM κάνει υπόδειξη «παρακαλώ, δεν γράφουμε με greeklish στο φόρουμ αυτό», θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει μια ανάλογη υπόδειξη. Αυτό πιστεύω θα έκανε μια διαφορά. Απο εκεί και πέρα, σαν έσχατη λύση, είναι αυτό που προτείνει ο εμνπευστής και που έχει προταθεί και απο άλλα μέλη, το μπαν, για ένα ορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα, εφόσον η ίδια συμπεριφορά παραμένει.
> 
> Επιπλέον, αναφέρεις οτι «Θα είναι αυτό για όλους προστασία ή για κάποιους θα είναι λογοκρισία του θυμού, των συγκρούσεων, της απογοήτευσης και των άλλων συναισθημάτων και απόψεων που δεν πρόλαβαν να εκφραστούν?»
> Δεν νομίζω οτι μια απλή υπόδειξη, όπως στην περίπτωση του πετράν σε πολλές περιπτώσεις που ειρωνεύτηκε ή χλευασε αλλά με αρνητικό τρόπο ορισμένο μέλος για την έκφρασή του, είναι λογοκρισία.
> Εξάλλου, οι άλλες απόψεις που δεν πρόλαβαν να εκφραστούν, μπορούν καλλιστα να εκφραστούν με έναν πιο δημιουργικό τρόπο, χωρίς βρισιές και ειρωνίες. 
> ...



Νομιζω οτι επειδη εισαι παθων,
μπορεσες και τα ειπες καλυτερα απο οτι θα μπορουσε καποιος αλλος.

Προσωπικα καλυφθηκα.

Ξερεις ρωτησα και εγω τον νικο,
τα διαβασες τα τεκταινομενα?
Αν ναι, σου αρεσαν? δεν σου αρεσαν? ετσι για να μαθω και μια δευτερη αποψη.
Ξερεις δεν υπαρχει μονο ο ανθρωπος αντμιν, υπαρχει και ο ανθρωπος σκετος.... αλλα σε αυτο το κομματι δεν γιναμε σοφοτεροι.

Και αυτο ειναι το ζητουμενο.


Δεν θα μεινω στο πετραν και στο προσωπικο σου ζητημα γιατι δεν μου αρεσει που επεκταθηκε τοσο πολυ η συζητηση,
ηταν αδικο και για τον πετραν ετσι οπως εκτεθηκε και αναγκαστηκε να απανταει συνεχως απο χθες.


Η απουσια των αντμιν για μενα ειναι προβληματικη γιατι υπαρχει ενας χωρος αλλα σε αυτο το χωρο δεν ειναι ποτε ξεκαθαρο ποιο ειναι το θεμιτο και πιο οχι.
Δεν λεω να περασουμε σε μετρα γιατι εχω πει οτι ειμαι εναντιον.

Αλλα αν εγω βγω αυριο και μιλησω μειωτικα στον κηπ,
και ο κηπ εχει προβλημα, δεν πρεπει αυτοι που θελουν να εχει αυτος ο χωρος μια συγκεκριμενη φιλοσοφια να πει την αποψη του?
Πρεπει να καθομαστε να λυνουμε τις διαφορες μας μονοι μας?
Γιατι ομως? ειναι προσωπικο κατι τετοιο?
Οι διαφορες μας υπαρχουν σε προσωπικο επιπεδο η εχουν δημιουργηθει απο καταστασεις εντος του φορουμ?

Και για να το ξεκαθαρισω:
Αν εγω βρεθω με τον κηπ και του δανεισω 1000 ευρω και δεν μου τα δινει ειναι προσωπικο μας θεμα.
Αν δω μια συμπεριφορα του κηπ μεσα στο φορουμ σε συνδυασμο με καποια γεγονοτα παλι μεσα απο το φορουμ, σορρυ κιολας το θεμα δεν ειναι καθολου προσωπικο.

Και μην πιανουμε την μυγα και να της λεμε να χεσει οπου μας βολευει.


Τελος η ανηθικοτητα στην εδω υποθεση ειναι οτι η weird βρεθηκε σε μια θεση οπου οι αντιδρασεις της θα ηταν περιορισμενες αλλα και οπως αποδειχτηκε οχι ξεκαθαρες.


Αυτα που λετε για δικαστηρια ειναι φουτσες.
Γνωριζομαστε αρκετα χρονια για να παιζεται τους παπαδες με τις αγιαστουρες και γνωριζουμε τι καπνο φουμαρει ο καθεις.


Πετραν μου την σπαει παρα πολυ ασχημα,
να κανει καποιος το αστειακι του οταν το κριτηριο του ειναι οτι τον παιρνει χαλαρα να κανει την σατιρα του.

Θα ειχες αρχιδια να το εκανες σε καποια αλλη,
οταν με το πρωτο σχολιο τετοιο, ηξερες οτι θα αντιδρουσε ετσι, οπου να σε επιανε που σε ποναει και που σε σφαζει?
Να μην σε αφηνε ησυχο ουτε στιγμη?




Εν ολιγεις,
να μην παριστανουμε εδω μεσα ουτε τους αλληλέγγυους ουτε τους ψυχοπαραπονιαρηδες.
Ο καθενας μπαινει και γραφει τον καημο του, και αυτο που τον ενδιαφερει ειναι να εξυπηρετησει πρωτα τα δικα του κενα και στην συνεχεια αν αυτο συμπιπτει με καποιο προβλημα αλλου εχει καλως. 



Τουλαχιστον εγω αυτα τα εχω πει εδω και ενα χρονο και αν θελετε απο μεριας μου εχω ησυχη την συνειδηση μου και δεν κοροιδευω κανενα, κυριως δε τον εαυτο μου.
Για αυτο και εχω βρει την κλιμακα να καταλαβαινω και τις επιθεσεις που ακολουθουν μια χαρα.
Προσπαθηστε να πειστειτε οτι κανετε κατι, εμενα παντως δεν με πειθετε.




Καλημερα
και μακαρι αυτο το εργο να τελειωσει, αρκετη τηλεθεαση ειχε.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> weird,αν θωράκιζες καλύτερα τον εαυτό σου,αν τροποποιούσες τη σκέψη αυτή για τον \"εύθραυστο λυρισμό\"σου,δε θα έφευγες απλά γιατί κάποιος επέλεξε-λανθασμένα ίσως,αλλά είναι υποκειμενικό-να τον σατιρίσει.Θα σου χρειαστεί μάτια μου αυτό και στην μη εικονική ζωή,θα σε βοηθήσει να μην πληγώνεσαι εύκολα από τις επιλογές άλλων,να φτιάξεις άμυνες και τσαμπουκά.Αντί να φύγεις πληγωμένη και θιγμένη,γιατί δεν προσπαθείς να δώσεις λίγο χρόνο στον εαυτό σου να εξετάσει και άλλες πλευρές,να δει το ζήτημα διεξοδικότερα,αφήνοντας ένα χρονικό περιθώριο για να κρυώσουν λίγο όσα τώρα αισθάνεσαι και να τα επεξεργαστείς πιο αποστασιοποιημένα;
> Θα σε ενδιέφερε κάτι τέτοιο λες;
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση θα ήθελα να γνωρίζεις πως δεν πιστεύω πως θα βρεθεί ούτε ένα άτομο που θα πει πως επιθυμεί να αποχωρήσεις και αυτό είναι προς τιμήν σου.Αν όμως υπάρχει και η σκέψη να καλύψεις και την εξέταση μίας άλλης οπτικής πάνω σε όλο αυτό,προσωπική μου άποψη είναι πως θα σε βοηθούσε και σε άλλους τομείς της καθημερινότητάς σου.Ίσως αυτός ο ευαίσθητος λυρισμός να χρειάζεται να διεκδικείς το δικαίωμά του να υπάρχει,δίχως να υπάρχει η ανάγκη για αποχωρήσεις,αλλά για καθαρότερα μηνύματα,απλά.
> Βρε ματάκια μου,θέλει και σκληράδα η έρμη η ζωή για να τα βγάλουμε πέρα,για να μπορούμε να υπερασπιζόμαστε τον εαυτό μας με τσαμπουκά,όχι μελοδραματισμούς.Και πάλι με συγχωρείς αν εγώ σε πλήγωσα με τα λόγια μου,όμως η διάθεσή μου δεν ήταν να σε πονέσω,να σε προβληματίσω όμως ναι.Και πάλι,είναι αναφαίρετο δικαίωμά σου να μου πεις να πάω στο διάολο,αυτό το τσαμπουκαλίκι σου θα το εισέπραττα ως ικανότερη αντίδραση.Αλλά πάλι,έχεις δίκιο,εγώ είμαι αυτή και για τις δικές μου αντιδράσεις μιλώ.
> Τι να σου πω,εύχομαι να το ξανασκεφτείς.Ξέρεις,θα πρέπει να βάλεις λίγο στη σκέψη σου και την άλλη πλευρά της διένεξης,πως αυτό επιδρά πάνω στον Πετράν,όταν σηκώνουμε τα τείχη της άμυνας δεν αφήνουμε χώρο για διαπραγματεύσεις,σκέψου λίγο πως μπορεί να το εισπράττει και αυτός,ίσως να αισθάνεται εξίσου αδικημένος με σένα.
> Την καλημέρα μου,φιλιά.



μπουρδες, αξιας μιας πληθωρικης δραχμης.

(και βαριεμαι να ξαναναλυσω τα αυτονοητα)

----------


## RainAndWind

Σουρβάιβαλ μάι ντίαρ,σουρβάιβαλ.
Ή δε σου θυμίζει κάτι; :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: (μα τι τσούχτρα που είμαι,ουάχχαα)

Για γίνε περισσότερο beach weird,έρχεται και το καλοκαίρι,ταιριάζει μια χαρούλα,να βγάλεις με άλλη διάθεση στην άμμο.Πέτα από πάνω σου μερικά βάρη,εντάξει τώρα,δεν έχουμε άλλη δουλειά να κάνουμε από το να θεωρούμε μείζον κοινωνικό θέμα αν ένα φόρουμ διασφαλίζει τον αλληλοσεβασμό,την αποδοχή και την αγάπη,αν παρέχει φροντίδα και προδέρμ,αν θα ξαναγίνει μία ευχάριστη ατμόσφαιρα είμαστε ή όχι.Μη σώσει και γίνει.:P:P
Εσύ μπορείς να περνάς παντού καλά και να μη χαλιέσαι για ψύλλου πήδημα,να μην παίρνεις βαρύτατα όλες τις καταστάσεις,να μη σε χαλά ο τάδε και ο δείνα που έχει το τάδε και το δείνα στυλ,δεν είναι και δύσκολο,θέλει να εφαρμόσεις και λίγη τρελίτσα, ό,τι δεν σου ταιριάζει να το πετάς,να κρατάς τα σημαντικά και να τα χώνεις που και που να ξεσκάς.:PΑπλό,δοκιμασμένο,σ ν τα τσουρέκια της Βέφας(που αντιπαθώ βαθύτατα,λολ).
Σε περίπτωση που ενδιαφέρεται κανείς,παραδίδω και ιδιαίτερα,how to be an effective bitch without remorse,λολ,άντε να βγάλουμε και κάνα έξοδο εδώ μέσα,ποστάρουμε που ποστάρουμε.χαχαααα :Big Grin:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Σουρβάιβαλ μάι ντίαρ,σουρβάιβαλ.
> Ή δε σου θυμίζει κάτι;(μα τι τσούχτρα που είμαι,ουάχχαα)
> 
> 
> 
> fuck!
> εμενα γιατι μου θυμιζεις χταποδι?
> 
> ...

----------


## RainAndWind

Κατά βάθος είμαι μία σκύλα,γιατί έτσι έπρεπε να γίνω για να επιβιώσω,μετά από τρικυμίες και κλυδωνισμούς επίσης από τέτοιους συναισθηματισμούς σαν της weird,που εκ του αποτελέσματος δε με οδηγούσαν παρά στο να φθείρω τα δικά μου σωθικά και να με ραπίζω,λολ.Και άλλες φορές καταλαβαίνω τον αγώνα του καθένα και της καθεμιάς να μη χάσει την ανθρωπιά του μέσα στην καθημερινή τριβή,αλλά το θεωρώ σημαντικότερο να επιβιώνω,παρά να αναλώνομαι σε γιατί και μα και αλλά και αν τότε,λολ.Σε αυτό τον κόσμο ζούμε και αυτό το σταμάτα τη γη να κατέβω,ε,τι να κάνουμε,είναι λίγον ουτοπικό,δε σταματά για κανέναν,εμείς πρέπει να προσαρμοστούμε στη γυροβολιά της στο κενό.Κράτα την ανθρωπιά σου,επέλεγε προσεχτικά ποιοι την αξίζουν και τότε δείχτηνε άπλετα,πρόσθεσε και λίγη καφρίλα για αλατοπίπερο,για να έχεις ισορροπίες,λολ,είσαι σημαντική για σένα πάνω απ\'όλα!
 :Wink:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Κατά βάθος είμαι μία σκύλα,
> 
> 
> μια χαρα σε κοβω....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Aν και εχω μαλλωσει κατα διαστηματα μαζι σου και εχω ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ παραπονα για καποια πραγματα ειμαι σιγουρος πως δεν θα φυγεις  :Smile: . Αυτο που περιμενεις ειναι να δεις μια μικρη υποχωρηση απο τον petran αλλα κυριως να μετρησεις εχθρους και φιλους γιατι ο χωρισμος σε στρατοπεδα ειναι κατι δεδομενο ειτε μας αρεσει ειτε οχι και θα επιστρεψεις, θελω να πιστευω, με μια διαφορετικη νοοτροπια ωστε να μην δινεις τοση σημασια σε ατομα που ετσι και αλλιως δεν θα γνωρισεις ποτε στην αληθινη σου ζωη. 
Σε αυτο παντως που συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου ειναι το θεμα των ανενεργων ουσιαστικα διαχειριστων αλλα απο την στιγμη που αυτο ειναι επιλογη τους δεν εχουμε αλλη επιλογη απο την αποδεχτουμε και ειτε να μην δινουμε καμια αξια σε οσους δεν αξιζουν ειτε να λειτουργησουμε με αναλογο τροπο. Το να ανοιξει παντως αναλογη κουβεντα για το τι πρεπει να γινει ή να ζητησει ο Νικος να προτεινουμε λυσεις ειλικρινα θα μου φανει αστειο καθως αυτος ο διαλογος εγινε τοσες φορες που ουσιαστικα το μονο που χρειαζεται ειναι να κανουμε επικολληση τα παλιοτερα μας μηνυματα.
Δωσε στο καθε φορουμ μονο τον χρονο και κυριως την βαρυτητα που πραγματικα χρειαζεται και ασε τα πεισματα  :Smile:

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> 
> 
> Αυτο που περιμενεις ειναι να δεις μια μικρη υποχωρηση απο τον petran αλλα κυριως να μετρησεις εχθρους και φιλους γιατι ο χωρισμος σε στρατοπεδα ειναι κατι δεδομενο ειτε μας αρεσει ειτε οχι και θα επιστρεψεις



σορρυ κιολας,
αλλα αυτα που γραφεις δειχνεις οτι δεν εχεις καταλαβει τιποτα απο αυτο που αφηνε να φανει οτι ειναι η weird.

ασχετο βεβαια και ισως να μην το διαβασει ποτε.
Αλλα αφου αποφασισε να ειναι απων,
ας την αφησουμε στην ησυχια της και να μην την ερμηνευουμε εφοσον ειναι απων.

Δυο μερες τον κλαιμε το μακαριτη,
φτανει πια.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Petran,
> Ακούστηκαν διάφορα, όπως οτι είμαι υποκρίτρια ή ψευτρα. Δεν θα γράψω τα παρακάτω θέλοντας να υπερασπιστώ την εικόνα μου, αλλά θέλοντας να ασχοληθώ μαζί σου και με την συμπεριφορά σου..
> Γνώριζες και ήξερες πολύ καλά Πετραν, πόσο ενοχλούμαι και ότι έκανες το έκανες για να με φτάσεις στα όριά μου ( που ήμουν ήδη φθασμένη βέβαια με όλα αυτά που γίνονται).
> Δεν θα ήθελα να στοχοποιήσω το χιούμορ σου. Το χιούμορ είναι ένα απίστευτο χαρακτηριστικό που δηλώνει ευφυία και μόνο η χρήση του είναι που μπορεί να γίνει καλή ή κακή. Έχω πέσει κάτω απο τα γέλια με τα κατά καιρούς αστεία σου. Και πού ξέρεις? Αν σε γνώριζα απο κοντα, ενδέχεται να κάναμε καλή παρέα και να ρίχναμε το απίστευτο γέλιο...
> Ενοχλούμαι όμως, όταν το χιούμορ συγκαλύπτει κάτι άλλο απο πίσω του, πχ. Θυμός ή επιθετικότητα. Όταν μου εξηγείς οτι προσπαθείς να βγάλεις γέλιο μαζί μου, γιατί θεωρείς υποκριτικό τον ψευδο-συναισθηματισμό μου. Μα, εκτός του οτι είναι κυρίως δικό σου το θέμα και όχι δικό μου που είμαι συναισθηματική και που εκφράζομαι όπως εκφράζομαι, το κυριότερο είναι πως την ίδια στιγμή που με κατηγορείς για υποκρισία, εσύ ο ίδιος «υποκρίνεσαι» ( δεν μου αρέσει η λέξη αλλά την χρησιμοποιώ για να γίνω πιο κατανοητή) με το να εκφράζεις πλάγια και δια του «χιούμορ» έντονα αν θέλεις, συναισθήματά σου.
> Η δική μου δυσκολία, είναι οτι συχνά δεν θα αντιληφθώ καν τι με έχει ενοχλήσει. Και έχω ανοίξει θέμα στο φόρουμ γι αυτό, λέγοντας οτι συχνά οι άνθρωποι δεν μπορούσαν να με καταλάβουν και με έκριναν ως διπρόσωπη. Θα το αντιληφθώ αργότερα, όχι εκείνη τη στιγμή που θα αντιδράσω απλά αυθόρμητα ή και σπασμωδικά αν θέλεις... Αλλά το καλό είναι οτι μόλις το αντιληφθώ, θα το πω, με τον πιο άμεσο τρόπο που διαθέτω.
> Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση όμως, ήξερες πολύ καλά τι με ενοχλεί, καθώς εγώ η ίδια, όταν μετά τον παλιότερο διαπληκτισμό μας, ζητούσαμε συγνώμες ο ένας απο τον άλλο, σου είχα πει σε προσωπικό επίπεδο, οτι το ευαίσθητο σημείο μου, είναι ακριβώς αυτό ( λέγοντάς σου μάλιστα οτι σε βρήκα πολύ εύστοχο ως προς τον εντοπισμό του). Το να εκφράζεις σεξουαλικά υπονοούμενα, πάνω στον εύθραυστο λυρισμό μου. Αυτό με πονά, με πληγώνει και με θυμώνει, κάνοντάς με να μην ξέρω πώς να αντιδράσω.
> Και φυσικά το χρησιμοποίησες ως «χιούμορ» στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Ήταν η συγκεκαλυμμένη επιθετικότητα που δεν μου άρεσε, όπως εξηγώ και στο θρεντ που έκανα επι του θέματος. 
> ...






Το ότι ενοχλήθηκες ας μου το έλεγες στα u2u. Θες να τα δημοσιεύσω μαζί με τα δικά μου να δούμε όλοι το κατα πόσο ενοχλήθηκες? Φαινομενικά ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ από το u2u. Στο τελευταίο ενημερώνεις κιόλας ότι \"αν είναι κάτι (που έχει πειράξει εμένα) να μου το πεις\" ( με χαρούμενη φατσούλα στο τέλος) και ξαφνικά μετά από 45 λεπτά βλέπω το θρεντ με το όνομα \"κακοποίηση\" κτλπ. και έχω μείνει κάγκελο. Υποψιν, ότι το μήνυμα που λες που μιλάω για ψευδο-συναισθηματισμούς-που ναι, είναι η άποψη μου για σένα από την παρουσία σου εδώ μέσα και που φυσικά μπορεί να μην είχε και καμια σχέση αν σε γνώριζα έξω- το έστειλα ΜΕΤΑ το θρεντ σου \"κακοποίηση\". Αυτό το θρεντ δεν το είχα πάρει χαμπάρι και αφού σου στέλνω το τελευταίο u2u παρατηρώ ότι έχεις κάνει και ένα θρεντ στον τομέα \"κακοποίηση\". 


Το να κάνεις σάτιρα δεν είναι ούτε υποκρισία, ούτε κακοποίηση και σεξισμός όπως χοντρά και υπερβολικά ειπώθηκε τέλος. Ας δει κάποιος τους ορισμούς αυτών των λέξεων στο λεξικό και αμέσως μπορεί να καταλάβει ότι το να μιμείται κάποιος το ύφος γραφής κάποιου άλλο με σεξουαλικά υπονοούμενα η/και μαζί με άλλα πράγματα βέβαια (όπως αυτά \"τα επίκαιρα\" που λέγαμε πρόσφατα περι σκέψης και συναισθήματος, γιατί στην σάτιρα που έκανα δεν είχε μόνο τα σεξουαλικά υπονοούμενα που αυτά μπήκαν απλά για μια πιο πικάντική πλάκα αφού αυτό το περιεχόμενο κάνει αντίθεση με τον τρόπο που μιλάς, είχε και σχολιασμό των πραγμάτων που λέγαμε πρόσφατα) δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το \"κάνω διακρίσεις με βάση το φύλο σου\" (που είναι ο σεξισμός) η με την άσκηση σωματικής η ψυχικής (π.χ. βρίσιμο, απαξίωση του άλλου) βίας που είναι η κακοποίηση. Αν εσύ το βλέπεις σαν απαξίωση η βρίσιμο τότε το πρόβλημα υπάρχει μέσα στο μυαλό σου και όχι στο κείμενο. Αν το σεξουαλικό περιεχόμενο το βλέπεις σαν σεξισμό επίσης (τα σεξουαλικό περιεχόμενο είναι πάντα στενά συνδεδεμένο με την σάτιρα και την διακωμώδηση).)Δεν έχει καμια σχέση με κακοποίηση, σεξισμό η \'εστω \"μασκαρεμένη υποκρισία\". Εξάλου-αν μη τι άλλο-ότι ακριβώς πιστεύω για σένα στο είπα! Η υποκρισία είναι πραγματικά το τελευταίο πράγμα που μπορείς να μου καταλογίσεις.


Και αυτός ήταν φυσικά και ο λόγος που ποτέ δεν ζήτησα συγνώμη, γιατί δεν δεχόμουνα-και ούτε δέχομαι-τις κατηγορίες αυτές. Το θέμα ήταν πολύ απλό. 

Δεν είναι υποκρισία που δεν μου είπες στα u2u ότι πραγματικά σε πείραξε? Το έχω ξανακάνει αυτό (το να μιμούμαι τον τρόπο γραφής σου) και δεν σε είχε πειράξει αν θυμάσαι γι αυτό και το ξανα-έκανα τώρα. Σε μια προηγούμενη σελίδα είπες \"ότι του το έδειξα εμμέσως (η κάτι τέτοιο) στα u2u ότι με πείραξε\" και αυτό δεν έχει καμια σχέση με την πραγματικότητα και το ξέρεις πολύ καλά. Αντιθέτως στα u2u σου είχες όλο ανάλαφρο ύφος και ένα στιλ \"όλα καλά\". Αν θες τα δημοσιεύω μαζί με τα δικά μου. Και ξαφνικά, μετα από 45 λεπτά κάνεις το θρεντ \"κακοποίηση\". Είναι φυσιολογικό πράγμα αυτό? Είναι νορμαλ? Δεν είναι άλλα λέω και άλλα κάνω? 

Ας μου έστελνες ένα u2u από την αρχή ότι σε είχε ενοχλήσει και θα είχε λήξει το θέμα εξαρχής, χωρίς να χρειαζόταν να γράφεις την ιλιάδα και την οδύσσεια \"της κακοποίησης\".

----------


## weird

> _ originally posted by NikosD._
> 
> Εγώ πάλι πιστεύω ότι οι όροι χρήσης -που μάλιστα αρκετές φορές χρειάστηκε να αναπροσαρμοστούν- είναι πέρα για πέρα ξεκάθαροι.
> Η δυσκολία είναι στην ερμηνεία τους, όταν μια κατάσταση ΔΕΝ είναι εξόφθαλμη αλλά κινείται σε μια γκρίζα ζώνη, έτσι όπως συμβαίνει τις περισσότερες φορές.
> 
> Ας πάρω το παράδειγμα Πετράν-Γουίρντ και ας με συγχωρέσουν οι δυο τους γι αυτή την αναφορά. Μπορούμε να αναλύσουμε αν θέλετε χίλια άλλα παραδείγματα από την ιστορία αυτού του φόρουμ.
> 
> Απλοϊκά εξηγώντας το, θα πω ότι ο Πετράν θεωρεί ότι κάνει χιούμορ, η Γουιρντ το αντιλαμβάνεται διαφορετικά (ως καλυμμένη επίθεση, προσβολή κτλ). 
> 
> ...


Αναφέρεται παραπάνω ότι δεν έχετε προσβάλλει εσείς ( Νίκος και Σέλια) αλλά ωστόσο, δείτε μήπως έχετε αφήσει άλλους να προσβάλλουν αλλήλους και μάλιστα αυτούς που έχουν καταθέσει μύχια – προσωπικά θέματά τους, ενώ εσείς οι ίδιοι εγγυάστε σε κάθε νεοεισερχόμενο μέλος συγκεκριμένους όρους χρήσης. 

Όσον αφορά την ανάλυση που κάνεις της διαφωνίας μου με τον Πετράν. 
Το αμφισβητούμενο σε όλη την φάση, είναι αν όντως έκανε ή όχι χιούμορ ο Πετραν. Το ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΟ όμως είναι, από ένα σημείο και μετά τουλάχιστον, ότι εγώ ενοχλούμαι, ακόμα και αν εκείνος κάνει χιούμορ, διότι δεν είναι η όποια πρόθεση του που με ενοχλεί ( ούτε και την έχω συμπεράνει 100%) αλλά ΑΥΤΑ με τα οποία κάνει χιούμορ ( τα ποιητικού τύπου εξεφρασμένα σε αυτόν τον χώρο αυτοέκφρασης κομμάτια μου). 
Από εκεί και πέρα, νοήμονες άνθρωποι είμαστε, δεν θα εξηγήσω το αυτονόητο, πόσο προσβλητικό μπορεί να είναι το χιούμορ που καυτηριάζει τον τρόπο έκφρασης κάποιου και που γίνεται συστηματικά. Κι εσύ Νίκο θίγεσαι, όταν σου γράφουνε με τρόπο ειρωνικό ή προσβλητικό τα u2u. Βλέπω όμως ότι θίγεται ο καθείς με την ευαισθησία του και όχι με εκείνες των άλλων. Βέβαια δεν εκπλήσσομαι, άνθρωποι είμαστε. 
Εφόσον αντιτάσσεσαι σε κάθε παρέμβαση που θα μπορούσε έστω και από έναν να εκληφθεί ως λογοκρισία Νίκο* , καλύτερα να τροποποιηθούν οι όροι χρήσης, για να είσαι συνεπής με αυτά που εγγυάσαι σε κάθε νέο μέλος που εγγράφεται στο φόρουμ και να αποφύγεις, παρόμοιες αντιδράσεις στο μέλλον. 
* ( ενώ αφήνεις άλλους να λογοκρίνονται κατ’ εξακολούθηση, όταν πχ. έχουν εκφράσει κάτι μύχιο εδώ μέσα, που για μερικούς με αδυναμία αυτοέκφρασης μπορεί να είναι ενοχλητικό και να το «σατιρίζουν» διακαώς).
Tέλος, επέτρεψέ μου να σου πω, ότι πρώτον, μόνο οι μη ξεκάθαροι όροι αφήνουν περιθώρια για γκρι πεδία, ενώ οι ξεκάθαροι όχι. Θα μπορούσες λοιπόν να αφαιρέσεις τους πρώτους. Από εκεί και πέρα, ακόμα και η επιλεγμένη αποχή της διαχείρισης προϋποθέτει ορισμένη ερμηνεία από μέρους σας των όρων σε σχέση με όσα κάθε φορά διαδραματίζονται. Και για αυτή σας την «σιωπηρή» ερμηνεία, που για πρώτη φορά σήμερα αναλύεις το πνεύμα της( αν δεν κάνω λάθος), είναι που εν τέλει κρίνεστε ως (συχνά ανεπαρκής) διαχείριση από τα εκάστοτε μέλη. 
Κλείνοντας, να επαναλάβω ότι ακριβώς με την στάση αυτή διαφωνώ και αποχωρώ, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι είμαι αντικειμενικά σωστή ή ότι δεν σε εκτιμώ ως άνθρωπο. Έχω λάβει πολλά από το φόρουμ αυτό, αλλά πλέον ο χαρακτήρας που έχει πάρει δεν με εκφράζει.

----------


## anwnimi

Οπότε ποιοι είναι πλέον οι ξεκάθαροι όροι χρησης σε αυτο το φόρουμ; Οι όροι που διασφαλίζονται από τη διαχείρηση σε κάθε παραβίασή τους;
Εικάσω ότι είναι ο όρος Γ5 σχετικά με τα greeklish και ο όρος σχετικά με τις διαδικτυακές φαρμακευτικές προτροπές.
Μήπως να αποσυρθούν όλοι οι μη ξεκάθαροι όροι; Για να μην υπάρχουν και αντιδράσεις κατά της διαχείρισης;
Οπότε σε αυτό το φόρουμ να υπάρχει η προτροπή σε κάθε νεοεισερχόμενο μέλος \"φίλε γράψε ότι θες αρκεί να μην είναι στα greeklish, απαγορεύονται...\"
Μερικές σκέψεις...
Ίδωμεν...

----------


## arktos

ναι, το φόρουμ έχει αλλάξει.
δεν άλλαξε όμως γιατί ο NikosD. έκανε κάτι.

αλλάξανε οι όροι χρήσεις από το 2005 και είμαι νυχτωμένη ?

δεν καταλαβαίνω που έχει άδικο?

τί έκανε παλιότερα δηλαδή που δεν το κάνει τώρα?

----------


## arktos

weird, τα παραπάνω τα είπα γενικά.
για τη διαφωνία σου με τον πετράν, δεν έχω παρακολουθήσει τί έγινε, αλλά από ότι κατάλαβα,σε πρόσβαλλε με το χιούμορ του ή την ειρωνία του.
παραπάνω ωστόσο λες πως αυτό ήταν το κερασάκι στην τούρτα.
είσαι κι εσύ μέλος 5 χρόνια τώρα, τί πιστεύεις πως άλλαξε το φόρουμ?
η μη τήρηση των όρων χρήσης ?

----------


## Θεοφανία

Γουιρντ...ξέρεις πόσες φορές έχω πει, δεν ξαναμπαίνω γιατί ξερνάω με συγκεκριμένες συμπεριφορες?
Όμως, μετά σκέφτομαι τη συνολική αίσθηση μου εδώ μέσα. Οκ, με ενοχλούν κάποιοι, αλλά έτσι είναι και στην πραγματική ζωή.
Εσένα σου τη σπάει ο Πετράν. Γράφτον. Αν το συνεχίσει βρίστον.
Αυτό που κάνεις είναι ουτοπικό.
Λύστο μόνη σου.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> Αυτό που κάνεις είναι ουτοπικό.



δεν πειραζει,
η ουτοπια ειναι που κανει την διαφορα.
Σου δινει δικαιωμα να ονειρευεσαι.

----------

